# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sensei's Super Competition of Absolute Awesomeness!

## Sensei

*The competition begins on Saturday, January 24th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end on Saturday, February 7th, at 8 PM.*

*Rules:*
 Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest
 Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count (if you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me)
 Dreams must be lucid for Dream Control, DV Extra Tasks, Team Tasks, Enemy Tasks, or Three-Step Tasks to count


*TEAMS*

Total team scores will be averaged out at the end of the competition, based on the number of team members. The team with the highest average score wins!

*Upper League - Expert*

*Pirates*
 AnotherDreamer
 blobularwindmil
 dolphin
 fogelbise

*Ninjas*
 Nfri
 PercyLucid
 Sensei

*Middle League - Intermediate*

*Montagues*
 Ctharlhie
 FryingMan
 Ginsan
 MrPriority
 Nightfeather
 SammyTheSnake
 spellbee2

*Capulets*
 KestrelKat
 LouaiB
 lucidmats 
 OneUp
 Pickman
 StaySharp

*Lower League - Beginner*

*Beatles*
 Antoia
 Individual
 JoannaB

*Stones*
 bemistaken
 KonchogTashi
 sprada


*POINTS*


*Induction and Recall*

In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here.

 Remember a Fragment - *½ point*

 Remember a Full Dream - *1 point*

 First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
 Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

 First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
 Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

 Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points*
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

 WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

Unlimited points for Dream Control!
Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

 Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

 Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

 Flying - *4 points*

 Telekinesis - *4 points*

 Super Strength - *4 points*

 Super Speed - *4 points*

 Basic Summoning - *4 points* (summoning from the pocket / making someone appear from around the corner/behind.
*+5 points* if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Gain Invulnerability - *4 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

 Eat Something - *4 points*

 Object/DC Changing - *4 points* (fully change object or DC into different object/DC.
*+5 points* if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Push your hand through a solid object - *4 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

 Partial Transformation - *4 points*

 Use an Electronic Device - *4 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

 Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *3 points*

*Advanced Tasks*

 Change Gravity - *6 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

 Teleport - *7 points*

 Element Manipulation - *8 points*

 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *8 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

 Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

 Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
*+5 points* if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

 Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

 Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

 Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

The status for each task will either be "complete" or "incomplete", so there is no reason to complete any twice.
You can complete more than one DV Extra Task per dream.
Tasks include:

 *Task of the Month (January February)*

 *Task of the Year (2015)*

 *Lucid Dares* (Choose an 'Anyone' dare, or a dare that has been assigned to you.)

Complete 1 - *10 points*
Complete 2 - *20 points*
Complete 3 - *30 points*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1.
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.


*Spoiler* for _Week 1_: 



*Week 1:*

I often tell people about hurting themselves in dreams as being a way to raise awareness, but I sometimes forget to tell people that the opposite can also be productive:

 Feel something good of any sort in a dream (this could be something like: the amazing feeling of becoming lucid, tasting something delicious, anything that just has a positive feeling about it.)

At the end of the week, link to the LD that you had with the best feeling and rate it from 1-10. Your points will be 2x that. 1-10 is rated from your own personal good dream feelings. So if it is the best you have felt in a dream personally, then it is 10.




*Week 2:*

The theme of this week's task will be based around your team.

*Pirates*: Find a ninja shrine and steal their sacred ninja scrolls.
*Ninjas*: Find a pirate ship and steal their awesome pirate's booty.

*Montagues and Capulets*:
Choose between
 Attend the Capulet ball and fall in love with Romeo or Juliet.
 Defeat your rival in a sword duel. If you're Capulet, defeat Romeo. If you're Montague, defeat Tybalt.

*Beatles*: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Beatles song. Report their response.
*Stones*: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Rolling Stones song. Report their response.

*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the list above, excluding RC/Stabilization.

*Beginner*
Pick any of the Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate*
Last task must be an Advanced Dream Control Task

*Expert*
All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

 Complete first chosen task - *5 points*
 Complete second chosen task - *10 points*
 Complete third chosen task - *15 points*


*Team Tasks*

Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another teammate in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*

*Enemy Tasks*

Enemies are opposition members from your own league.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another enemy in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Fight an enemy* - *10 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

 Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

 Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

 Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Tasks*

New Personal Tasks can be completed unlimited times. 
You must post the DJ of the task to claim points.
You can change tasks at any time.
You can only have one lucid task or incubation listed at a time.
Must be a task or incubation that you have not completed in a lucid dream before.

 *Lucid Task - 15 points*
Choose your own task to complete in a lucid dream. 

 *Incubation Task - 15 points*
Choose a person, place, thing, or theme that you want to see in a dream and try to incubate it.


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)

 *1 point* will be awarded for every *5 DJ comments.*

Add these up for yourself as you go. If you dont understand, I can walk you through it.

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also like any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)


*Betting!*

If you have the points to spend, you can bet up to 5 points each day that you will have a lucid dream that night.
If you *do* have a lucid dream that night, you will *earn 5 points*!
If you *do not* have a lucid dream that night, you must *deduct 5 points* from your current total score.

This is to get you more confident in your feeling of knowing that you are going to lucid dream. I hear a lot of you say, I know I am gonna lucid dream tonight! Well then, bet on it!  :tongue2: 


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for each of the following:*
Three-Step Task
Personal Goal
Personal Incubation

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Woo! I'm excited, go pirates  ::biggrin:: 

Good luck everyone!

----------


## JoannaB

My three tasks:
Basic Summoning
Eat Something
Teleport

Dream Goal:
Become a Dragon

Dream Incubation:
Taj Mahal

Question: does the dream incubation count even if one does not get lucid, so in my case any dream of the Taj Mahal? Or is being lucid in the incubated dream a must?

This looks like fun!

----------


## FryingMan

Betting!   Sweet, I like that, really focus the energy on a night!  (No maximums, though?)   Alright Montagues, let's pillow-whack the snot out of the Capulets!

3-steps: 
+ interact with a DC
+ fly 
+ element manipulation

Personal Goal: edit: Narrate the dream! (was Teleport)

Personal incubation: location: flying high in the sky above San Francisco/GG bridge!

Question: how many points for a *partial* DC transformation?

----------


## LouaiB

YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS!!

PK now, uhm, 3 step tasks:

1)Flying
2)umspecified power: I have a little power I want to use that I call "blue hands". It's basically making my hands, well, err there's no way of delivering this except straight forward, so, in a nutshell, making my own hands very 'pleasing', like supernaturally pleasing! So it means I can fondle and so on to produce much stronger satisfaction than normally possible to my partner. It needent be blue shine. In fact, it needent shine at all! Just the sensation effect is the point.
3)advanced summoning

Personal lucid task:
Groping boobies *nose bleed*

Personal incubation:
Here's a hard theme to add some challenge: being in a hot tub with Louise from Zero no Tsukaima (and to even make it harder, it has to be night time and in the outside forest like yard or whatever).

I'm all set for a hell of a competition!! I have midyears now though  :Oh noes:  but it doesn't matter! Nighttime is gonna be reserved!

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I believe DV now has a new resident "King of the Horn-Dogs"  :Big laugh:

----------


## LouaiB

> ^^ I believe DV now has a new resident "King of the Horn-Dogs"



AHHHAHAHAHA I always new I was a sexual beast ::chuckle:: 
Or should I say, a sexual priest, you know, cuz I preach sex as nice, pure, and a truly exceptional heavenly bond between 2 soles? Anyone? No? N...never mind.

Anyways that boobs one is gonna be the first on my comp to do list!! (With interaction and summoning of course )

----------


## KonchogTashi

On the verge of a glorious competition performance, my recall has vanished!
Nevertheless, here are my tasks:

3 STEP:

1. Interact with a DC.
2. Basic summoning.
3. Pass hand through a solid object.

Personal:
Go to a 1960s/70s Grateful Dead concert

----------


## spellbee2

Cool, let's hope I can break my lucid dry spell soon so I can rock this competition.

3 Step:
1. Flying
2. Super Strength
3. Mass Telekinesis

Personal:
Clone yourself.

Incubation:
Theme: Legend of Zelda Hyrule Adventure.

----------


## imazu

:Pirate:  
Yarrgh!! And such.. lol

*Three-Step Task:*
- Teleport
- Advanced Flying
- Mass Telekinesis

*Personal Task:* Eat some CAAKKKEEE!!!!  :drool: 

*Personal Incubation (Place/Theme):* Roaring 20's High Class Epic Party!!!  :Party:

----------


## FryingMan

> On the verge of a glorious competition performance, my recall has vanished!



Haha isn't that the truth!   I had my probably worst dreaming night in months last night.   I hope that means my SC is just cleaning out the system and getting ready for awesomely vivid, long, fascinating, sexy, and lucid dreams for the competition!

----------


## MrPriority

Oh dear... intermediate? 
But... I... whaa? Wait I can't... I don't.. I... I...
I guess I can only say:





*Three step Task:*
1. Basic Summoning
2. Use an electronic device
3. Mass Telekinesis
*
Personal task:*
Go and watch a hanabi show (fireworks)
*
Incubation:*
A Japanese festival, with people walking in yukata's

Let's shoot for the stars! I haven't done almost any of these things so far, so let's hope for the best! If it doesn't go well I'll just have to make up for it by posting 500 comments a day ::chuckle::  And if all fails I'll just gamble myself some points!  :Cheeky: 

Fail-proof plan!

----------


## StaySharp

Ya forgot to add me in on the middle league.

3 Step Tasks:
Flying
Invulnerability
Full Transformation





> Must be a task or incubation that you have not completed in a lucid dream before.



Hm... this makes things definitely more difficult to decide.

Personal Task:
This would've been the World Severing Seal (summoning a circle of pillars from the sky around you), but I managed to summon that a few times as well...
Fire breathing it is then, and not just a little, but rather fire breathing like a dragon.

Personal Incubation:
This would've been my dream alter-ego Ryuuko, but I already got her to appear in my dreams a few times.
Going with the story of the Dreamsphere Chronicles my goal will be to incubate Cardia then, the main city of the dream RPG.

----------


## dolphin

:Pirate:  Yarggh! Let's do this pirates!

*3 step tasks*
-Teleport
-Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
-Advanced Summoning

*Personal Task*
-Full transformation into dolphin

*Personal Incubation*
-tropical island

BTW, I'm going on vacation to Kauai Monday-Friday of next week! I'll be gone at that time.  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh GOD, I'm scared already! Let's go Stones!  :;-): 

*Three Step Task:*
1. Flying
2. Push hand through something solid
3. Super speed

*Personal Goal:*
Telekinesis and Summoning

*Personal Incubation:*
Not quite sure what this is...but I will come back to it.

P.S. Ok, after reading a little of what dream incubation is...does this mean that I will create a dream?  If so, I will incubate that I will be at a Freddie Mercury Queen concert (the Freddie that had the clean cut hair cut and mustache and always wore the white tank top shirt...don't act like you don't know which Freddie I'm talking about  :Cheeky: ) singing "Bohemian Rhapsody."

----------


## Sensei

Ah! Sorry staysharp. I double checked through and added all the people to the list. Don't know how I missed ya. 

Three step task
Teleport
Change gravity
Advanced object/dc changing

Personal task
Take off an arm and fight with only one arm (sorry canis, I'm gonna get there slowly)

Incubation task
RDC and significant other are now allowed in my dreams, I am gonna see what happens when I incubate them rather than try to stop them from coming into my dreams. Both must be present in dream.

Be mistaken. Incubation is like trying to dream of a specific person place thing or theme. My favorites right now are mine (person), dolphin (place, but a type of place), mrpiority (theme), and spellbee2 (theme). 

Incubation threads are kinda rare, but a lot of people have some practice with this throughout the forum. If you need some help lemme know.

----------


## Nfri

Sensei well done with rules, love it!

*My three step task:*
mass telekinesis
change gravity
teleport

*lucid goal:*
bring a song or music from lucid dream to waking

*incubation:*
Grandma's garden


*Good luck guys!* 
*KEEP CALM AND LUCID DREAM,
 AND MAINLY HAVE FUN!*
 ::muffin::

----------


## Nightfeather

*3 step tasks:*
Eat something
Flying
Change gravity

*Personal task:*
Walk through a mirror
*
Incubation:*
Floating island(s)

----------


## Sensei

Also, if you guys need some help fighting us ninjas




Old but good. Back when youtube was still young and people had to host their own videos. Funny enough, looking at the wiki of it, it says "similar to 'ask zorbak' and 'Strong Bad Email'." Apparently something that I was born to like. lol.

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay!!! Even though I speak fluently pirate (no kiding, my facebook is in English-Pirate!) I am a ninja... so I send this message to all the pirates, in plain pirete for you to get it " ye all troublin' me, so I will cast a kick ye butt and pillege ye bootie so me mateys will fancie it" 

*Three-Step Tasks*
- Advance Flying (I bet Dreamer knew I would pick this one up  ::D: )
- Element Manipulation
- Time Control (I figure rewining the dreaming, travel to past/future is also okay?)

*Personal Goal:*
- Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout. (It is a dare too, and also controls the elements... I love chaining!)

*Personal Incubation:*
- Magical Forest

----------


## Ctharlhie

*Three step tasks*
Interact with a DC
Eat something
Teleport

*Personal Incubation*
The RR Diner from _Twin Peaks_

*Personal Goal*
Try the RR's famous cherry pie, talk to Dale Cooper

I recently got into Twin Peaks for the first time, it's great for getting into the dream feeling. Highly recommended.

----------


## KestrelKat

Ooooo, I'm a Capulet!  

Let's seeee...

I can't pick my tasks yet, so I will edit this post tonight or tomorrow with my choices!
(Are these choices things we can repeat every night for points or is it a one-time gig?  And just so I'm clear, can you complete the tasks, get the points and then pick a new three-part task to try and get more points, and keep your old points?)

----------


## JoannaB

I am still confused about the timing: the sign up thread said Friday 8pm start, this thead says Saturday 8pm start.
Also here it says the end is on Saturday at 8pm, but Sunday naps count???

----------


## Sensei

Personal and incubation tasks you do and then when finished,  you pick another and go again. 3 step tasks are a one time gig like always. The op said that about Sunday naps because I forgot to edit it out.  :tongue2:  in the other thread I also posted that the time had to change to Saturday because of the op being posted late. Everything on this thread is what you should listen to. The old thread is old and decrepit. :p

----------


## Individual

Super excited for this competition! GO BEATLES  :woohoo: 

My 3 lucid tasks shall be:
- Interact with a dream character.
- Basic summoning. (I will attempt to pull something out of my pocket)
- Telekinesis.

Personal Goal: Dive off of a great height.  ::D: 

Good luck everyone and happy dreaming!  ::chuckle::

----------


## StaySharp

> Ah! Sorry staysharp. I double checked through and added all the people to the list. Don't know how I missed ya.



Thanks, but... I'm still not seeing my name on the list  :smiley: 
Since there are 5 Capulets and 6 Montagues I'll assume I get into the Capulets team then?

----------


## OneUp

Sweet! Here are my 3 tasks and everything else:
3 Tasks:
-Advanced Summoning
-Teleportation
-Time Control

Personal Goal:
Find and Spend time with a specific Dream Character

Personal Incubation:
A nice beach at night with the sky covered in stars and a cool breeze.

I'm going to do awesome this time guys! I know it!

----------


## fogelbise

I am psyched!  :smiley: 

*Three Step Task:*
1. Time Control
2. Advanced Summon
3. Advanced DC/Object Change

*Personal task:*
Crash the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 

*Incubation:*
Sexy Alien Humanoid Woman

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks, but... I'm still not seing my name on the list 
> Since there are 5 Capulets and 6 Montagues I'll assume I get into the Capulets team then?



Added you to the Capulets team.  :smiley: 

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I have a question about the rules regarding combining three step task with personal goal and personal incubation. If I set my personal goal as visiting somewhere and part of a 3 step task was teleportation, would I be able to teleport to my personal goal location and get points for the 3 step task and the personal goal or do they have to be separate?

----------


## PercyLucid

I just forget to say (and well, now too late as all of this started haha) You started this thread while Mercury on Retrograde lol!!!

----------


## Sensei

Fogelbise
I love the distinction to pretend it is normal.  :tongue2:  I want to have crazy alien sex, but I won't do it with anything that isn't humanoid. Lol. 





> I have a question about the rules regarding combining three step task with personal goal and personal incubation. If I set my personal goal as visiting somewhere and part of a 3 step task was teleportation, would I be able to teleport to my personal goal location and get points for the 3 step task and the personal goal or do they have to be separate?



Intermingle and mix as much as you want.  :smiley:  creativity is the best form of dream control, no way I am gonna try and limit that.

----------


## FryingMan

All right gentle-dreamers, prepare to start your engines!

Stop, look around, ask yourself, "How odd is this?"   Don't notice anything particularly odd?   Well then ask yourself,  "Why do I think I'm awake?"   Prove it to yourself!   

Realize, there are *two* (at least) major states of consciousness: awake, and dreaming.   They are both "real!"   Every single person experiences both states every single day!    Resolve with "laser intent" to recognize the dream state.   Catch it, recognize it, love it, wake up in your dreams!

No auto-pilot, zombie living!  Embrace the now, the present.  "*I* am *here*, *now*…_in this dream_!"

Kick start or re-start that critical reflective mindset with a lucid walk, or just a lucid moment, get up from your chair, look around, _you could be dreaming right now_!

Do something *different*, out of your routine, several times a day.  Stand somewhere in your house your don't normally stand, look at something hanging in the hallway you haven't *really* seen in years!

Lucid in life, lucid in dreams!

Just woke from a dream?  That dream is *points*, baby, *points* -- yeah the bed is warm and the room is cold, but gather the will to reach for that DJ/voice-recorder anyway, and at least get who/what/where recorded.

Journal every day, not just lucids!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Sweet! In that case, here are my things:

*Three step task*
1. Teleport
2. Advanced Summoning
3. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object

*Lucid Task*
Visit D.R. island

*Incubation Task*
Talk to the Chocolate Cake Man

----------


## Sensei

> Sweet! In that case, here are my things:
> 
> *Three step task*
> 1. Teleport
> 2. Advanced Summoning
> 3. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
> 
> *Lucid Task*
> Visit D.R. island
> ...



Oh man, I can't wait till you do your task and incubation. Gonna be some awesome dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Haha need to follow my own advice!   I just watched a series of bicycle riders ride by outside *in the snow* including one of those antique, giant-front-wheeled-bicycles.  My only thought?  Hmm, wonder if it's hard to ride that thing in the snow…  about 5 minutes later…"WAIT, WHAT?!   RC RC RC RC !"

----------


## sprada

Let's do this!


*Three step task*
Flying
Use an Electronic Device
Eat Something

*Personal:*
Summon my dream guide.

*Incubation*
Watch Jeff Buckley live!

Cmon Stones!!

----------


## Nfri

Charging my ZEO, preparing doses in capsules, making my dark DJ darker, reading etwold, power of supplements and field guide to lucid dreaming, browsing my dj, reckoning dream sings, creating intentions, making plans in lucid, recalling my day, focusing on my actual state, stretching my imagination for milding, declutering my head stress free, setting alarm, slicing cheese with milk for wbtb, airing my bedroom, opening new earplugs and here we go!  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> *Personal task:*
> Crash the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show



I'll see your personal task and raise you one: Crash the Victoria Secret Fashion Show *dressing room*

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to rock!!! 

Lucid engines 100%Dream recall engine 100%Motivational engine 100%Kickbutt engine 100%All systems 100%

Let's go Ninjas! Lets use our stealth and sneak out our non-lucid moments into lucid times!!

----------


## Pickman

Well, it's 8pm in 30 minutes where I am, so I'd better pick my tasks for the night: 

Dream control tasks: 

Interact with a DC
Eat something
Full Transformation

Personal Task:  Try swimming (never done it before in a dream)

Incubation Task:  Walk on a beach (keeping it simple, never done dream incubation before)

----------


## Sensei

Remember that your personal and incubation tasks can be picked again if you finish. A lot of you are picking kinda... difficult looking ones, I am hoping to try and get as many new ones done as possible.  :smiley: 

It is already 8 for a few people in here. I am super excited about tonight. I don't get to sleep until like 11, but my recall and awareness are doing great. It is gonna be an awesome tourney.

----------


## KestrelKat

Since it's too late to edit my last post...

Three-Part Tasks:
Advanced Summoning
Flying
Advanced flying


Lucid Task:
Pet a platypus

Incubation Task:
The TARDIS.  Does this count?

----------


## Ginsan

It is still saturday 5.15AM here so I hope I am not too late. I want to join the intermediate league in the team of Capulets, because it sounds cooler and the Capulets come from a Cremonese family, which is where the best violins antique violins come from = D

My 3 step task is this:
1: Eat something (easy first task  :tongue2: )
2: Gain invulnurability (I want to jump from a very high place and land face first into the ground)
3: Advanced summoning

With my current progress I'll bet on it every single night = D

----------


## Antoia

*Dream Control Tasks:*
1. Basic Summoning
2. Telekinesis
3. Flying

*Lucid task:*
Have in-depth conversation with DC (which I haven't done yet because for some reason 95% of my LDs are devoid of people and the other 5% I don't remember to actually talk to them...). Preferably a fictional character, but anybody counts.

*Incubation Task:*
Visit Aziraphale's bookshop (from _Good Omens_), and hopefully talk to him and/or Crowley.

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, this starts tonight. I'm so excited, I've already got an Excel spreadsheet set up to help keep track of my points.  :armflap: 

If I was getting a full night of sleep, I would totally bet tonight to kick this thing off right. But alas, I have to be up early tomorrow morning. Maybe someday...

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, well, well...

Some points are already scored for the Ninjas  ::D: 

Will update later... just a few points though, it wasn't a long lucid, but still!

----------


## FryingMan

Ah well with Percy not yet reporting, these will be the FIRST REPORTED POINTS of the competition!

WOW WHAT A NIGHT.    I'VE OUTDONE MYSELF.    I RECALLED ONE WHOLE DREAM.  Not two, three, four, or even ten, but ONE WHOLE DREAM!  WOOHOO!   AT THIS POINT I MAY BREAK 10 points by the END OF THE COMPETITION!  I'M PSYCHED!

2015-01-25 competition night #1:

edit: read the unbelievable extravaganza of dreaming here! http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...-scouts-63739/

1 dream recalled

night total: 1 point

competition total: 1 

 :tongue2:   :Bang head:   :Pissed: 

Apparently, Motherwort (Leonurus cardiaca) not only is a great muscle relaxant, but a great *dream suppressor*.  Sigh.    :Pissed:   :Bang head:

----------


## imazu

> WOW WHAT A NIGHT.    I'VE OUTDONE MYSELF.    I RECALLED ONE WHOLE DREAM.  Not two, three, four, or even ten, but ONE WHOLE DREAM!  WOOHOO!   AT THIS POINT I MAY BREAK 10 points by the END OF THE COMPETITION!  I'M PSYCHED!



Haha, well you are not alone FryingMan, I've got the one dream blues as well...

~Le Dreame~

Doing my WBTB right now.

*Points from this entry:* 1
*Points from WBTB:* 2
*Points from DJ comments:* 1
*Total Points:* 4

WOOO YEAH!! lmao.

EDIT: Commented on 5 DJs so far

----------


## imazu

> 1. day
> 2 fragments = 1p
> 3 dreams = 3p
> wbtb = 2p
> 
> first dild = 10
> second dild = 5
> 
> 1.ld
> ...



Where is a link to your DJ entry?  :Pirate:

----------


## Nfri

> Where is a link to your DJ entry?



1. day
2 fragments = 1p
3 dreams = 3p
wbtb = 2p

first dild = 10
second dild = 5

1.ld
rc = 1p
interact with a DC = 2p
change gravity = 6p
mass telekinesis = 10p
use an electronic device = 4p

2. ld
stabilization = 1p
interact with DCs = 2p

three step task
1. task done = 5p
2. task done = 10p

totm = 10p

*total =* 72 points


dj
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63740/

my eeg track:

how do i print screen



***god you've answered like in 2 seconds while I was still editing SORRY!  ::roll::  ***

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2 dreams, 2 fragments: 3 
2 DILD: 15
WBTB: 2
Reality Check: 1
Interact with DC: 2

Total: 23 points

I bet 5 points that I will have a lucid dream tonight!  ::sheepishgrin:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...control-63742/

----------


## imazu

> ***god you've answered like in 2 seconds while I was still editing SORRY!  ***



Haha sorry, my bad  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Haha, well you are not alone FryingMan, I've got the one dream blues as well...



Yeah but you got in the will to WBTB and tripled the points!   Next thing *I* knew after head-hits-pillow, it was morning alarm time, ugh.   And you probably will get lucid after BTS.

----------


## imazu

Well I just kinda woke up to pee.. lol. Natural WBTB since my husband usually gets up for work right around this time. I hope you're right about me getting lucid! And you'll make up for your down night I'm sure, I feel like the first night is gonna be the worst night for some people and the best night for others. It's all about how the urgent competitive feelings affect your mind.

----------


## FryingMan

Haha yeah my comps usually start slow and build towards the 2nd week.   I'll see what I can do about that!

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, so here it is all my work, and I believe the points are well added:

- WBTB (attempted, but failed) *2 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...tractor-63744/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-bashed-63745/

- (Above links) Two dream fragments (I usually do not even bother to write these down, but now I will) * 1/2 pts x2 = 1pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...contest-63743/

- (Above link) 
- Full Dream * 1 pts* 
- First DILD * 10 pts* 
- Reality check/Stabilization *1 pts*  
- Interact with a DC *2 pts*
- Flying *4 pts* 
- Basic ToTM *10 pts* 
- Lucid Dare x1 * 20 pts*
- ToTY x1 *30 pts* 

Failed to complete other dares, lucid ended too soon.

*GRAND TOTAL: 81 pts*

----------


## Nightfeather

Slow start with 2 fragments. I might have remembered a third while in the bathroom, but lost it before I could write it down.
NIGHT 1: *1 pt*

----------


## JoannaB

No dream recall and a sore throat, while my guitar gently weeps. 0 points

----------


## sprada

Bad start.
Failed WBTB - 2 points.

----------


## KonchogTashi

Day 1:

WBTB: 2 pts.
1 full dream: 1 pt.
2 fragments: 1 pt.

Total: 4pts.

entry:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konc...driving-63747/

So glad I am on the Stones team. I have never understood what the fuss was all about with the Beatles. A boy band.

----------


## bemistaken

Not a great start for day 1:

WBTB: 2 points
Fragment: ½ points (see http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bemi...tterfly-63748/)
Total:  2 ½ points... ::?: 

Come on Lucy, don't fail me now!

----------


## PercyLucid

In order to spice more the competition and the Lucid Dares, the following users have been dared to a Lucid Dare (worth 20 pts here)

Check the http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...cid-dares.html out. And for everybody else, remember to check out if you have outstanding dares and/or if you want to complete any Anyone's dare for 20pts  :smiley: 

The following users have been dared by me: (I dared accordly to your level, don't worry!)

*Individual*
*bemistaken*
*KonchogTashi*

----------


## spellbee2

Yep, I'm pretty much feeling those first night blues. Good thing I didn't bet last night.

1 fragment: 0.5 pts
WBTB: 2 pts

Total: 2.5 pts.

I had another whole dream, but after laying there for a while to remember it all, sometime during my attempt to reach for my phone to write it down, I FORGOT THE WHOLE THING. That B6 I took before bed obviously did a ton for my recall.

DJ Entry

----------


## dolphin

4 dreams-4 points
2 fragments-1 point
total-5 points

----------


## Nfri

It turns out that I accidentally did June's task of the month because the bad linking, never mind! Really looking forward to my dream bottle of wine totm!  ::fuckyeah:: 

*total =* 72 - 10 = 62 points

----------


## Ctharlhie

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ctha...ition-1-63751/
Recalled dream: 1
WBTB: 2
*Total: 3*

Slow and steady...

----------


## imazu

Okeedoke! Got lucid  :smiley: 

~Dreme~

*Previous Points:* 4
*Points from this Entry:* 45
 -recall dreams: 2
 -first DILD: 10
 -DEILD: 5
 -RC: 1
 -interact with DC: 2
 -advanced flying: 10
 -basic summoning: 4
 -fully phase through big solid object: 8
 -opening a portal(unspecified): 3

*Total Points:* 49

I guess I'm gonna change some of my stuff, since I can. Also, I realized my definition of "Teleport" is wrong.. lol. So, here are my new thingies:

*Three-Step Task:*
1. Advanced Flying
2. Mass Telekinesis
3. Time Control
*Personal Task:* Let go of everything except my awareness and see where the dream takes me (much more meaningful than cake lol)
*Personal Incubation (Place):* The 20's (felt like I needed to simplify..)

----------


## Pickman

Another slow start:

2 fragments = 1 point

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 1
*~The Journal~*


Points:
3 Full Dreams: *3 pts*
DILD: *10 pts*

RC: *1 pt*
Flying: *4 pts* - very very briefly, maybe doesn't count?
Advanced Summoning: *15 pts* (the TARDIS counts as a character right?)
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
Super Strength: *4 pts*
Completed First Three-Part Task: *5 pts*
WBTB (Failed): *2 pts*

Total for Day 1: *46 pts*



*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(  )* Flying
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*( in progress? )* TARDIS

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 2

Let me know if I did this completely wrong... hehe

----------


## SammyTheSnake

So, here's my first night's report:

3 dreams (3pts)
1 fragment (1/2pt) -I'm counting "dream three" as a fragment because there really wasn't anything to report!
DILD 10pts
"Unspecified dream control" (breathing underwater) 3pts

DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...4th-jan-63755/

I'm assuming that grumping at my alarm but not getting out of bed doesn't count as a WBTB, so no points for that one!  ::-P: 

Night Total: 16.5 points
Competition Total: 16.5 points

Also, here are my 3-step and personal tasks, which I didn't find time to decide on before the competition started!

1. Flying
2. Eat something
3. Advanced summoning

Lucid Task: Fly through a snowy alpine valley
Dream Incubation: A mountainside in china - preferably with a bamboo forest (like in house of flying daggers)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## OneUp

Night 1

3 frags: 1.5 point
1 DILD: 10 points
1 RC: 1 point
Flying: 4 points

Total: 16.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...g-money-63757/

I'm going to do great this entire competition guys!

----------


## Sensei

Alright. 

Saturday night
4 dreams = 4 points
1 WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 6 points

About what I was expecting for the first night. Dang. Upper leaguers kicking butt so far except me.  :tongue2:  I didn't get much sleep last night since someone quit and I had to work late.  :smiley:  super excited about tonight though!  Gonna be so fun! 

@ginsan
Putting you in middle league. Dreamer set up the teams for me and she spent some time and effort evening everything out, so I left it up to her to put you somewhere. She told me that in order to keep teams balanced you will be on Montagues. :/ sorry about that, if ya join earlier next time you can give me some suggestions for teams and we can get you on a team more suited to ya   :wink2:  

Good luck in the competition.

----------


## KestrelKat

When it says the three part tasks can be completed in different dreams, do they still have to be in the same night?  If so, I need to deduct points from my total lol
I feel like a real newb asking all these questions, sorry guys!

----------


## sprada

Decided to try WILD during a nap since it's the first day and I gathered only 2 points for my team during the night. I Was a bit sleep deprived. It's not easy to stay home and dream Saturday night. Fell asleep really fast listening to some binaural beats.

Of course failed my WILD attempt but got a nice DILD from it  :smiley: 

So:
1 Full Dream: 1 point
First DILD of the Night: 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character: 2 points
Eat Something: 4 points
Use an Electronic Device: 4 points

Point from previous failed WBTB: 2  points
Competition total: 24 points

Link to DJ: 1st Night Sensei Comp

Tried to summon my dream guide for my personal task but the guy didn't bother to show up.
I really want to go to a Jeff Buckley concert and summon my dream guide but these are pretty hardcore tasks for a noob like me.
I going to change my personal tasks in the meanwhile.

Go stones gooooo

----------


## fogelbise

Night 1: wbtb done too early; maybe I will set an alarm next time *if* the water method wakes me too early. Later morning waking came with unexplained exhaustion. Sleep in.

2 dreams, 2 fragments, +wbtb: 5pts

I had LD's the two previous nights but none recalled tonight...next time! (So my new LD DJ entry I'm doing next is a day late...unfortunately not during competition).

----------


## JoannaB

I napped and remembered a fragment. New total: 0.5 pts

"I get by with a little help from my friends." Go Beatles

----------


## MrPriority

Rough start here. 2 full dreams.
*New total: 2 Points*

----------


## Individual

*Day One*
- 1 Fragment: 1/2
- 1 Dream:1

*Total = 11/2 points.*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/indi...ay-1%5D-63766/

Hopefully going to get this dare done for some serious points.  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> It turns out that I accidentally did June's task of the month because the bad linking, never mind! Really looking forward to my dream bottle of wine totm! 
> 
> *total =* 72 - 10 = 62 points



You can totally keep those points Nfri, it was my mistake for not updating the TotM link!
I've fixed it now so it links to the current month's tasks.  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Changing my second three-part task to Object/DC Changing, so my new three-part is

(X) Advanced Summoning
( ) Object/DC Changing
( ) Advanced Flying


(I get to keep the first part checked since I already did it and am not changing it, right?)

----------


## StaySharp

6 remembered dreams and with that 6 points.

In of those non-lucid dreams I WILDed only to pinch my nos and find I can't breathe stupidly thinking it was not a lucid dream despite many other factors obviously telling me so. Still though, right the second time I slept after the competition started I somehow thought about becoming lucid in a dream, which is a start.

----------


## spellbee2

Had a nice semi-productive nap today, got a couple more points.

2 Dreams: *2 pts*
1 WILD: *10 pts*
Stabilization: *1 pts*

Dream Total: *13 pts*
Competition Total: *15.5 pts*

DJ Entry

----------


## PercyLucid

In terms of goals (ToTY, Dares, Personal) last night I completed very little (failed twice pandora box) but I believe I scored a big chunk of points (various fragments, two lucids WILD/DILD, a full dream and lots of little stuff done.) I have quite some work as usual, but I will update later  :smiley: 

Note: Guys, when adding points even for non lucid dreams, please post the links here, so they can be accounted  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

My understanding of DV Extra Tasks (TOTY, Dare, TOTM) is that the "Extra" points counts once *per competition* so the competition maximum for these is 10+20+30

> The status for each task will either be "complete" or "incomplete", so there is no reason to complete any twice.

Yay, had a proper "FryingMan night" with great recall

full dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...ve-ears-63777/

Missed a LD: I knew I was in a non-waking reality environment, but I rationalized it as being inside some sort of awesome video game  :Bang head:   :Bang head:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:  hahaha!  :Big laugh: 

competition night #2, new total: 

10 non-lucids: 10
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2

night #2 total: 13

competition total: 1 + 13 = 14

edit: New incubation target: swimming pool

----------


## sprada

Got lazy and ignored my WBTB alarm. Shame on me..

Previous points: 24 points

1 Dream: 1 point
2 Fragments: 1 point

Competition total: 26 points

----------


## sprada

> competition night #2, new total: 
> 
> 10 non-lucids: 10
> 2 fragments: 1
> WBTB: 2
> [SIZE=3]



How do you guys do that?

Recall 10 non lucids?
Thats the key right there.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> How do you guys do that?
> 
> Recall 10 non lucids?
> Thats the key right here.
> Amazing. Congrats.



Natural awakenings/microwbtb

That being said, 1 fragment last night

Total: 3.5

----------


## Nfri

2 fragments = 1p
4 dreams = 4p
wbtb = 2p

*total =* 69 points


imag

(the clock is bad, don't know why)

----------


## FryingMan

> How do you guys do that?
> 
> Recall 10 non lucids?
> Thats the key right there.



Dream recall is very important, it is one of the "keys to the (LD) kingdom."   Self-awareness and access to memory, confidence, strong intention and expectation, imagination/creativity, and the ability to relax and fall asleep after WBTB are the other key abilities to hone.   I've got dream recall to a decent place, but I need still to find the winning combination on all the other parts.

+ dream recall must be *very important* to you, it must be at the level of "need" rather than just a strong desire
+ realize that you DO dream, for hours potentially, every single night -- you just need to remember it!
+ the more you notice night-time wakings, the more opportunities you have to reach for recall
+ set strong intention at bedtime: repeat to yourself for a minute or two (or as long as you like) "I remember my dreams", really believe it and feel how very important this is to you
+ for the "dream recall full-court press," also set this intention: "I notice every waking, remain still, and recall my dreams"
+ standard things like: remain still.   I'm at a point where this is not critical, I can keep dreams on my mind while sitting up or turning over in bed, but for most this still remains important especially when you're working on building up recall in the beginning
+ ask yourself "What was I just dreaming about?"
+ do not take vacations from dream recall: no breaks, not even when tired/sick.   When I just can't get myself to record, I still run through the dreams mentally and try to maintain a memory list of accumulated dreams all during the night for recording in the morning.
+ so therefore, *reach for dream recall every single time you find yourself awake*
+ run through the dreams mentally and assign each one a key word/phrase.  Go over these words/phrases several times before moving to reach for your DJ/voice recorder.
+ I use a voice recorder: recite quickly all the individual words/phrases from the dream list, and only later go into detail.   Nothing is more frustrating than jumping into detail to find the rest of the dreams in the list have slipped away (I'm guilty of this, done it many times!).  The benefit of a voice recorder is: 1) you can record in the dark with minimal movement; 2) you can speak much faster and more clearly than chicken scribbles in the middle of the night; 3) no fumbling for a light, a pen, and the notebook, just your smartphone.
+ Lie quietly waiting for the memories to come to you.  When you get an impression, then hold on to it and associate like crazy.

An example from this last night.  I had forgotten the kayaking school.  I was lying quietly recalling, and at some point I got the strong impression of "rain".  So I held on to "rain" tightly with my mind and just tried to associate, and all of a sudden I realized the "it was raining so they went inside" and I then remembered the rest of the kayaking dream.

This was a good night, but still not my best: I've had 16-17+ dreams in a night: 4 wakings, 4 dreams each waking.    

+ be thankful for your dreaming experiences (Gab)
+ practice recalling your waking day before bedtime
+ practice storing interesting/important/notable waking situations in your memory in order to remember them at night.
+ pay attention and be present in your waking life, notice things!   If you can't remember your waking day, how can you possibly remember dreams?

It is my opinion that one can never have enough recall!   We dream *so much* every night.    I know that I must have forgotten even more dreams and even more detail from each dream last night, and I deeply desire to remember everything!

edit: Effort leads to increasing success, consistent success leads to confidence, which sets up a positive cycle of great results -> more confidence -> more great results and so on.

I just need to get this loop going with lucidity itself now!

----------


## PercyLucid

So here are my stats from last night:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...d-tasks-63781/
Dream Fragment *0.5 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...achings-63778/
Dream Fragment *0.5 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-hahaha-63780/
- Full Dream Recall * 1pts* 
- WILD * 10 pts* 
- Reality Check/Stabilization * 1 pts* 
- Basic Flying * 4 pts* 
- DC Interaction * 2 pts* 
- Eat something * 4 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ins-box-63779/
- Full Dream Recall * 1pts* 
- DILD * 10 pts* 
- Reality Check/Stabilization * 1 pts* 
- Basic Flying * 4 pts* 
- DC Interaction * 2 pts* 
- Basic Summoning * 4 pts* 

Failed twice to complete another ToTY, dang it!!!


Total nights: *2 nights*
Total points today: *45 pts* 
Grand total points: *126 pts*

----------


## JoannaB

4 fragments (2pts) and failed WBTB (2pts) = 4pts for the night
TOTAL: 4.5 points

While I was in an underwater prison and my husband objected to lobsters as decorations
So the Beatles quote is "I'd like to be under the sea
In an octopus's garden in the shade." Go Beatles

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams=3 points
competition total=8 points

This was on short sleep as I had to wake up early to fly away to Kauai! Speaking of which, I'll be back Saturday so I'll pick a couple more incubation and personal tasks in case I complete my current tasks while on vacation.

Incubation tasks:under the ocean, at the beach
Personal tasks:Hear a conversation between my past and future self, go surfing

----------


## sprada

> Dream recall is very important, it is one of the "keys to the (LD) kingdom."   Self-awareness and access to memory, confidence, strong intention and expectation, imagination/creativity, and the ability to relax and fall asleep after WBTB are the other key abilities to hone.   I've got dream recall to a decent place, but I need still to find the winning combination on all the other parts.
> 
> FryingMan's Dream Recall Tips (a lot of these also apply to getting lucid):
> 
> + dream recall must be *very important* to you, it must be at the level of "need" rather than just a strong desire
> + realize that you DO dream, for hours potentially, every single night -- you just need to remember it!
> + the more you notice night-time wakings, the more opportunities you have to reach for recall
> + set strong intention at bedtime: repeat to yourself for a minute or two (or as long as you like) "I remember my dreams", really believe it and feel how very important this is to you
> + for the "dream recall full-court press," also set this intention: "I notice every waking, remain still, and recall my dreams"
> ...



Awesome advice here.
Thanks for putting it together.

One adicional question if I may.

Do you maintain a written Dream Journal? I find it really hard to do it.
I use a recording app and maintain an audio dream journal. I struggle a lot to keep my written DJ (desktop app not a physical one) updated.
Do you feel that I'm losing a lot this way?

sorry for the hijack

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 dream, 6 fragments, wbtb - 6
DILD - 10
WILD - 10
Interact with a DC - 2
Betting - 5

Nightly Total: 33
Competition Total: 23 + 33 = 56

A Short WILD and Grandpa Pete

I bet 5 points that I will have another LD tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Awesome advice here.
> Thanks for putting it together.
> 
> One adicional question if I may.
> 
> Do you maintain a written Dream Journal? I find it really hard to do it.
> I use a recording app and maintain an audio dream journal. I struggle a lot to keep my written DJ (desktop app not a physical one) updated.
> Do you feel that I'm losing a lot this way?
> 
> sorry for the hijack



Throw Away Your Dream Journal: Remember Your Dreams The Easy Way

----------


## KonchogTashi

night 2

3 dreams= 3 pts.
1 fragment= .5 pt
WBTB= 2 pts.

Total for night= 5.5 pts.

running total = 9.5 pts.

DJ entry:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konc...n-day-2-63785/

I need to add incubation task. I was messing around with incubating a dream at my childhood home last night and got a full dream set there and a fragment as well.

*NEW INCUBATION TARGET:* "The Farm", my childhood home

----------


## Sensei

> In terms of goals (ToTY, Dares, Personal) last night I completed very little (failed twice pandora box) but I believe I scored a big chunk of points (various fragments, two lucids WILD/DILD, a full dream and lots of little stuff done.) I have quite some work as usual, but I will update later 
> 
> Note: Guys, when adding points even for non lucid dreams, please post the links here, so they can be accounted




Percy! Non lucids do not have to be dream journaled (Unless incubation target). Also, toty, TOTM and lucid dares can only be counted once per competition. Personal Tasks and incubation task can be done each night.





> 3 dreams=3 points
> competition total=8 points
> 
> This was on short sleep as I had to wake up early to fly away to Kauai! Speaking of which, I'll be back Saturday so I'll pick a couple more incubation and personal tasks in case I complete my current tasks while on vacation.
> 
> Incubation tasks:under the ocean, at the beach
> Personal tasks:Hear a conversation between my past and future self, go surfing



Have fun dolphin! It should be fine that you are picking your personal tasks like this in your absence, just don't forget to do them in order.  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I also think you're supposed to only get 1 point for either RC or stabilization, but not both. Am I right about that sensei?  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Awesome advice here.
> Thanks for putting it together.
> 
> One adicional question if I may.
> 
> Do you maintain a written Dream Journal? I find it really hard to do it.
> I use a recording app and maintain an audio dream journal. I struggle a lot to keep my written DJ (desktop app not a physical one) updated.
> Do you feel that I'm losing a lot this way?
> 
> sorry for the hijack



You're welcome!

This is core dreaming advice which I know is welcome in competition threads usually, so don't worry about the mini-hijack.

Yes, I maintain an on-line DJ, so I transcribe my voice notes (most of the time I do not need to refer to the notes but they're there as a backup or if a few days go by) on to the computer.

A DJ is another case of practicing access to memory, reliving the experience.  It shows your subconscious that yes, dream memories are *important* to you.  

I have developed a daily ritual for this: soon after getting out of bed, I write up one-sentence summaries of all my dreams on the "Share your dream(s) from last night in one sentence" thread.   I try to do this entirely from memory.  In cases where I dreamed a lot with many independent scenes I might consult the voice notes.   The summary is like a 2nd keywords summary of the dream, a bit longer, which helps to remember the dream.   I'll then hit "copy to DJ" on this message and fill in the details under the summaries of the dreams.  Sometimes I'll wait a few days to fill in the details, but now I'm trying to do it right away while the memories are freshest.

Yes, I think if you're skipping this step you're missing something in the development of your dream recall.   With a DJ you will also be able to relive your dream experiences for years to come.     Reading through your DJ once a year or so will maintain these memories as "yours" instead of just being like reading someone else's dream journal.

----------


## StaySharp

> How do you guys do that?
> 
> Recall 10 non lucids?
> Thats the key right there.



There was already a lot of good advice in reply to your question, you might be able to find some more things in my Dream Recall Compendium, the link is in my signature. Talking of which, now that I have more time I guess I should get around to reread it myself, and maybe update it. Once, a long time ago I was at a master state of dream recall in terms of quantity, and remembering every single dream each night was a common thing to happen, the good old times... But I'll get back there in no time.

Also 6 fragments for now since I got lazy with my attempts at getting back to polyphasic. It'll work eventually.

Total: 9 Points

----------


## Ctharlhie

> There was already a lot of good advice in reply to your question, you might be able to find some more things in my Dream Recall Compendium, the link is in my signature. Talking of which, now that I have more time I guess I should get around to reread it myself, and maybe update it. Once, a long time ago I was at a master state of dream recall in terms of quantity, and remembering every single dream each night was a common thing to happen, the good old times... But I'll get back there in no time.
> 
> Also 6 fragments for now since I got lazy with my attempts at getting back to polyphasic. It'll work eventually.
> 
> Total: 9 Points



It would be great to see an update

----------


## FryingMan

> Throw Away Your Dream Journal: Remember Your Dreams The Easy Way



Just a quick response to that article: as others have noted, dreams recorded only with "who/what/where" most likely will become  incomprehensible several years down the road.   Also, it's not just the writing, sure, but when you write an entry you're reliving the details over and over and over with every sentence and review of what you're written so far.

*Sensei*: do incubation points counts even on non-lucids?    I got close!  Food court -> fast food restaurant dream.





> I also think you're supposed to only get 1 point for either RC or stabilization, but not both. Am I right about that sensei?



Hmm, the way the scoring is written, it's not clear:





> • Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point



edit: merge posts

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Just a quite response to that article: as others have noted, dreams recorded only with "who/what/where" most likely will become  incomprehensible several years down the road.   Also, it's not just the writing, sure, but when you write an entry you're reliving the details over and over and over with every sentence and review of what you're written so far.
> 
> *Sensei*: do incubation points counts even on non-lucids?    I got close!  Food court -> fast food restaurant dream.



Full prose journalling is required for archiving, but I think the gist of his method is to build dream memory through rapid fire journalling and _re_-remembering your dreams throughout the day.

----------


## Sensei

*Fryingman*
Incubation is a lucid or non lucid thing. I forgot to mention that in the OP. In fact when lucid it is barely an incubation and more of a goal (most of the time)





> I also think you're supposed to only get 1 point for either RC or stabilization, but not both. Am I right about that sensei?



Since each dream control can only be counted once per dream and RC/stabilization are put together, then you can only count one of those per dream. 

Night for me:
4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points
WILD = 10 points
Teleport = 7 points
RC/stabilize = 1 point
Advanced summoning (make someone appear in direct view) = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 4 points

First of 3 step task (teleport) = 5 points
incubation task (RDC and significant other) = 15 points


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Characters:
RDC's significant other = A
RDC = RDC
Baby wakes me up. I try to do some quick recall, but am getting nothing, I turn over to get him and my wife comes in the room and helps him. I think about my incubation and roll back over and immediately WILD into a dream. I am in a colorless void and have no body. This won't do at all. I teleport away and now I am in a black void with a body... nope. Teleport again. I am at A's work. Yay! easy. I walk over to the counter and see A. Things start to destabilize when I get close and I cannot see faces. I stabilize and it becomes clear. I ask for some food and I get "no" for an answer. I look over the counter and imagine RDC, RDC pops up out of thin air and hands me a coffee. I thank RDC for it and I talk with both while I drink coffee




Total for night = 60 points
Total for competition = 66 points

New incubation:
My nephew

Betting 5 that I shall LD tonight

For all you pirates





EDIT:
I just saw that one of the dares that I had forgotten about was to drink a large espresso and describe taste and effect. Had I looked at those yesterday I could have done that! I just got a caramel machiatto in my dream. :/ 

Looking down the Dares though, I would recommend everyone check the everyone dares. Some of them are actually straight up dream control tasks.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good to know! Since RC is different than stabilization I could 1 point for each, but I updated all now.

I subtracted a total of 3 points (1 from yesterday and 2 from last night)

New incubation:
Fabian.

----------


## Nightfeather

I did a WBTB and woke up after every sleep cycle later in the night, as my wake up times indicate. I even had a pseudo-lucid fragment - there is a lucid on its way!

WBTB - 2 pts
3 dreams - 3 pts
10 fragments - 5 pts
*Total Night 2: 10 pts*

Previous total: 1 pt
*Running total: 11 pts*

----------


## spellbee2

Dang, I hate being sick, it's throwing all of my dreaming off. At least I still got a couple...

2 Dreams: *2 pts*
WBTB: *2 pts*

Night Total: *4 pts*
Competition Total: *19.5 pts*

DJ Entry

----------


## fogelbise

Well easy to score and no need to journal online but I feel the LD's are right around the corner with good general dream awareness last night. FryingMan man was in a dream and I even walked over to him and said this is one of those "must RC" moments with all of this crowd bursting into song much like a flash mob but my mind came up with a different explanation. I only did one RC and it showed I was awake! Doh! I think this is one of the few - maybe only times - I have done an RC in a dream without already thinking or knowing that I am dreaming! I was assuming I was awake and only thinking it was just a good moment to practice an RC!

One non-lucid (maybe semi-lucid) was so vivid, beautiful and adventurous that I wouldn't trade it for just an average LD...but oh would it have been awesome to be lucid in that one!

Night 2:
3 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb, 5 DJ comments: 7pts + 5 previously=12pts competition total.
I again woke too early for wbtb (3 hours) so I followed through with my plan to set an alarm for 1.5 hours more.

I can feel it in the air tonight!

----------


## Sensei

Soooo... got a 15 minute nap in and got another lucid.  :tongue2:  The betting doesn't count for this since this is still yesterday night. 

DILD = 10 points
DEILD = 2 points
RC = 1 point
Telekinesis = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

Anyone dares:




>  Use telekinesis. (PercyLucid)



First of these is 10 points = 10 points

total for nap = 29
Total for competition = 66 + 29 = *95 points*


*Spoiler* for _Nap_: 



I am laying down and I keep feeling my legs moving. I really want to fix them, but in the past this has woken me. It is just the first of my dream feelings. I use dream thoughts to try and get them down (it feels like my legs are up in my face) and then I don't remember what happened next. I am at my work getting into my car and leaving for home. One of the guys is talking about his girlfriend and then I stop (now that I think about it, I was going through a doorway which is a time to check my pockets and RC in waking, usually in dreams the more of these I walk through the more aware I get each time until I finally think about dreamin). I look at my hands to make sure and rub them together. I go inside my work and see 5 fruits (orange, apples, grapefruits) and think that juggling is a task for some reason, I toss the balls in the air and start trying to juggle (I can juggle 3 in waking, but I was planning on cheating and using some TK etc to make 5 work. I throw one too high and as I look up to catch it, I slip and fall on my back.

I wake up and DEILD back

I look for the fruits again, but now there are exercise balls and bowling balls instead. I try to pick them all up with TK but fail (yeah... not too happy about that, but no big deal really). I remember that there was an "anyone dare" for telekinesis, I feel bad doing it the easy way, but the person I need to catch in the competition is the one that posted that dare anyways  :tongue2: . I kick the exercise ball against the wall and hold it there with telekinesis. I pull it towards my outstretched hand and then throw it around the whole of my work flying and knocking things over. It almost hits my wife and I stop it. She walks over to me and I... interact with dream character.
I wake up when my alarm goes off.

----------


## bemistaken

A WHOLE LOT OF NOTHING.
Date: 1/26/2015
Method: MILD, Mantra
Total Sleep time: 8 hours
WBTB Time: 15-20 minutes

I remember three fragments:

1.  I was writing a letter to GOD and asking him when I will see him and/or what will it take to see him
2.  I was riding in the car with with Beyonce and Solange (this should have been a dream sign for me...never ever will happen in my lifetime)
3. False awakening: I was writing in my dream journal about riding in the car with Beyonce and Solange..._sigh_
4.I was making coffee in my walk in closet and someone was trying to turn on the stereo (also in my closet) and we couldn't figure out how to turn it on.

I LUCID DREAM TONIGHT!!!  :Off to Bed: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bemi...agments-63795/

*DAY TWO*
WBTB: 2 points
Fragments (4): 2 points
Total: 4 points

Total points for both days is 6 ½ points.

I have no idea if I am adding all of this up right, please someone double check my points...I need all the points I can get right now  ::disconcerted::

----------


## PercyLucid

> I remember that there was an "anyone dare" for telekinesis, I feel bad doing it the easy way, but the person I need to catch in the competition is the one that posted that dare anyways .





Is that so???  ::D:   :Big laugh:   ::rolllaugh::  We are in the same team!!! Okay, okay then  :smiley:  

Well, I will switch a part of my daily meditations into WILDs and nap instead!!!  ::chuckle::   ::chuckle:: 

And since you like to play hard:

*I bet 5 points I will lucid dream tonight*

----------


## imazu

My goodness! Some of you are on FIRE!!!
I recalled 3 nonlucid dreams and did 2 WBTB (only going to count 1 of course)

~DJ~

*My new total is:* *54*

I bet 5 that I'll LD tonight!

----------


## Sensei

> Is that so???    We are in the same team!!! Okay, okay then  
> 
> Well, I will switch a part of my daily meditations into WILDs and nap instead!!!



haha.  :tongue2:  I want to win as a team and the individual! I prolly should have said "one of the people I want to catch" because I gotta contend with all you higher league people. 

I like competition. No matter what happens here I need to beat anotherdreamer. He has beaten me too many times. 

All LDs count! You might notice that taking time away from meditation makes you lose night lucidity though.  :smiley:  I always want to nap and I am like "I need more awareness for my LDs!"

----------


## PercyLucid

Indeed, I love it too  :smiley:  You boosted my motivation even more  ::D:  During some of my meditations I Astral Project, which is basically a WILD and then, instead of following the "lucid path" I raise the vibrations, etc to pull myself out. Well, I will then set the intents to LD and not AP  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> Indeed, I love it too  You boosted my motivation even more  During some of my meditations I Astral Project, which is basically a WILD and then, instead of following the "lucid path" I raise the vibrations, etc to pull myself out. Well, I will then set the intents to LD and not AP



I don't wanna contend with anyone not going all out like I am! Victory means nothing without everyone trying.  :smiley:  Let's do this. I don't want to see any dry spells in higher league. I want us all to do our best! So then when I win... haha.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I don't wanna contend with anyone not going all out like I am! Victory means nothing without everyone trying.  Let's do this. I don't want to see any dry spells in higher league. I want us all to do our best! So then when I win... haha.



We think very much alike. Can't agree more!!! Ditto, ditto, ditto  :mwahaha:

----------


## Pickman

Night 2:  

I remembered 1 fragment = 0.5 points.

It can only get better from here.

----------


## Antoia

Will be posting late for the first few days because I have several comp sci projects due the next day and I'm probably going to stay up really late debugging things...

Anyway. Points:

*Night 1*
Stayed up late. Woke up late. Remembered dream but it flew away .-.
Induction and Recall
1 fragment - 0.5 pt

Total: *0.5* pt
What a great start to the competition! /s

*Night 2*
Slept late. Woke up early because of alarm. Alarm kept ringing (didn't turn it off even though I had no school today) and I kept pressing my volume keys on my phone which snoozed it, instead of actually sliding the bar to stop it so it kept ringing every 10 mins. Was really annoying, but then I had an unexpected LD. Maybe I should keep doing this, heh.
Induction and Recall
1 fragment - 0.5 pt
1 dream - 1 pt (okay so actually I remember 90% of the dream, does that round up or down? Because I count fragments as like sentence-long sort of entries, while for this one I have several paragraphs. I know I'm missing a few parts of the dream though...)
First DILD - 10 pts (I think it was a DILD. Not sure.)

Dream Control
RC/Stabilize - 1 pt
Interact with a DC - 2 pts
Super Strength - 4 pts (I assume pulling open a brick wall with my bare hands counts, heh)

Night 2 Total: *16.5 pts*
Competition Total: *17 pts*
Now that's better  :smiley: 

DJ Entry: 01.26.15 Second Market

----------


## OneUp

Night #2
So last night my sleep was cut down about 4 hours, so I didn't get that good of a sleep. School sucks bruh.
Anyways:
1 full NLD: 1 point
1 frag: .5 points
Total for the night: 1.5 points
Total for the competition: 18 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneup/cops-63807/

----------


## Sensei

> Night #2
> So last night my sleep was cut down about 4 hours, so I didn't get that good of a sleep. School sucks bruh.
> Anyways:
> 1 full NLD: 1 point
> 1 frag: .5 points
> Total for the night: 1.5 points
> Total for the competition: 18 points
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneup/cops-63807/



You gonna bet on tonight? You gotta believe man!  :smiley:  I believe in ya if that helps.

----------


## KestrelKat

Ugh, horrible night last night and no time to nap today... D:  Probably also won't get to sleep at a reasonable time because homework sucks lol


I know I don't have to journal non-lucids but I will anyways:
Day 2:
*~Teh Journal~*




Points:
3 Full Dreams: *3 pts*
Mega-Fail WBTB: *2 pts*


Total for Day 2: a whopping *5 pts*
(Adding *10 pts* for semi-incubation task completed last night)
Competition Subtotal: *61 pts*



*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(  )* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
_(X) TARDIS_
*(  )* Family Cabin "Up North"


*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 3




Sensei, I am slightly confused about the incubation task thingy.  Since I made a TARDIS on Day 1, but it wasn't completely accurate, would it count for the incubation task?  I read that it could be lucid OR non-lucid but was better as a non-lucid thing, right?  In that case, I might change my incubation task for tonight to be something easier to dream of while not lucid.

----------


## Individual

*Day Two*
- Two Fragments: 1
- WBTB: 2

*Previous Total: 11/2*
*New Total: 41/2*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/indi...ay-2%5D-63802/

New matress arrived today after being delayed. No more couch for me  ::chuckle:: 
I'm really confident I'm going to have a lucid tonight but I don't have the 5 points to bet.

----------


## Sensei

> Ugh, horrible night last night and no time to nap today... D:  Probably also won't get to sleep at a reasonable time because homework sucks lol
> 
> 
> I know I don't have to journal non-lucids but I will anyways:
> Day 2:
> *~Teh Journal~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is up to you! I read the dream and you said that it didn't seem like the TARDIS. I also forgot to say yesterday that summoning the TARDIS the way you did would be advanced DC summoning like you said. I would probably count that as your incubation, but as I said, it is up to you. You can choose another one if you want a different one or if you agree that you finished it then you choose another one as well.

----------


## KestrelKat

> It is up to you! I read the dream and you said that it didn't seem like the TARDIS. I also forgot to say yesterday that summoning the TARDIS the way you did would be advanced DC summoning like you said. I would probably count that as your incubation, but as I said, it is up to you. You can choose another one if you want a different one or if you agree that you finished it then you choose another one as well.



Hmmmm I think I will count it but only for 10 of the 15 points since it wasn't perfect.  (And mostly to make up for how unproductive last night and likely tonight will be ; u ;  Also if you said _you_ would count it, I won't feel like I'm cheating)

New Incubation task will be the cabin my family goes to every mother's day!

----------


## Nfri

betting on tonight

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Spoiler* for _Points & Math (_: 



2 dreams, wbtb - 4
DILD - 10
WILD - 10
-->*24*

*WILD:*
Interact with a DC - 2
Eat Something - 4
Telekinesis - 4
Electronic Device - 4
Teleport - 7
Elemental Manipulation - 8
RC/Stabilize - 1
-->*30*

*DILD:*
Interact with a DC - 2
Elemental Manipulation - 8
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->*20*

1st & 2nd Tasks: 5 + 10 = *15*
Betting = *5*




Nightly Total: 24 + 30 + 20 + 20 = *94*
Competition Total: 56 + 94 = *150*

WILD and The Chocolate Cake Man!

I bet I'll be lucid again tonight!  :smiley:  (*5* points)

----------


## LouaiB

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/loua...s-1-2-3-63815/

3 nights: 

3 WBTBs
1 dream
2 frags

Total: 8pt

Tonight! I will! I bet on it!

----------


## LouaiB

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/loua...s-1-2-3-63815/

3 nights: 

3 WBTBs
1 dream
2 frags

Total: 8pt

Tonight! I will! I bet on it!

----------


## imazu

I'm doing my WBTB right now, unplanned as usual. Lol
~El Dreamo~

Recalled one non-lucid - 1
WBTB - 2

*New Total:* *57*

Just for keeping track, I've commented on 6 DJs, 5 of them have been added to my score as 1 point.

----------


## FryingMan

6 dreams: 6
4 fragments: 2
WBTB: 2

night #3 total: 10

competition total: 14 + 10 = 24

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...e-donut-63817/

----------


## Nfri

3. day of competition

fragment = 0,5p
2 dreams = 2p
first dild = 10p
second dild = 5p
wbtb = 2p

1. LD
RC = 1p
interact with a DC = 2p
super strength = 4p
super speed = 4p
basic summoning fictional character = 9p
gain invulnerability = 4p
fully phase = 8p
advanced flying = 10p
mass telekinesis = 10p

2.LD
RC = 1p
basic summoning = 4p
eat something = 4p

lucid dare 



> • Have a long, awesome, vivid LD (20 minutes +) without any supplements in your system. (FryingMan)



 = 10p (really proud I complete)
totm = 20p

betting = 5p

*total* = 69 + 115,5 = 184,5 points

DJ with pictures
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63819/

eeg track

pic hosting

----------


## spellbee2

*sigh* And here I thought tonight would be a good night for me. I gotta get some lucids here, it's driving me crazy.

4 Fragments - *2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night total - *4 pts*
Competition Total - *23.5 pts*

----------


## spellbee2

That nap was just what I needed, not only for rest reasons, but because I just* doubled* my points for the competition.

1 dream: *1 pt*
WILD: *10 pts*
Flying + 1st step: *4 pts + 5 pts*
Unspecified Dream Control (shrinking): *3 pts*
Basic Summoning: *4 pts*
Interact with DC: *2 pts*

Nap total: *29 pts*
Competition total: *52.5 pts*

DJ entry

----------


## JoannaB

While one fragment is better than nothing, that's all I can say that is positive about that. (0.5pts)
Total: 5.0

"Baby you can drive my car. Yes, I'm gonna be a star." Go Beatles.

----------


## Ctharlhie

3 Dreams + WBTB = 5

But disregard that because I'm betting on lucidity tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Nightfeather

Night 3: 7 fragments - 3.5 pts
Total: 11+3.5=*14.5*

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, definitely not my best night. It started out pretty well, with a couple fragments within just an hour, to be followed by nothing at all until around 7pm (A WBTB done at 4am with no success at all) I was thinking that this night was going to deduct me points instead of earning (I did bet last night 5 pts for a lucid) But a WILD saved the day (well, better said, the night) Not an awesome read, not a long and pro dream, but gives points  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...hedding-63828/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...hing-me-63829/
Two dream fragments (1 pts)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...y-lucid-63830/
Full Dream Recall (1 pts)
WILD (10 pts)
Stabilize (1 pts)
Basic Telekinesis (4 pts)
Basic flying (4 pts)
Basic summoning (he did not appear in front of me) + Fictional Character (9 pts)
DC Interaction (2 pts)
Eat something (4 pts)

Lucid Bet (5 pts ) 

And that is all for this one.


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *14 comments*
Total nights: *3 nights*
Total points today: *41pts* 
Grand total points: *167 pts* 
 

Now, it is time for me to meditate and then I will try to WILD  :smiley:  

I wonder if this WILD counts as a new one, since it is during the day, or it counts as a second WILD, since I did one last night.

----------


## imazu

> Now, it is time for me to meditate and then I will try to WILD  
> 
> I wonder if this WILD counts as a new one, since it is during the day, or it counts as a second WILD, since I did one last night.



I was thinking about this, too. I think it should be one WILD per 24hrs.

My night was terrible.. Already added previous sleep session and my WBTB. I couldn't get back to sleep after my WBTB for a long time and my second sleep session only yielded a single fragment... Ugh. And I lost my bet! Unless I can take a nap today and get it then.. I guess I won't subtract the points until later.
Fragment - .5

*New Total:* *57.5*

----------


## Sensei

Percy, I told you in chat, but I should post it here as well. The first for night resets at 8 PM. Should have made a rule about that sooner.  :tongue2:  

I had a killer night.  :tongue2: 

6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
RC/Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Change gravity = 6 points
Flying = 4 points
Partial transformation (losing arm) = 4 points
Use an electronic device = 4 points
Fully phase through a solid object = 8 points
Advanced Object DC changing = 10 points

Three step task #2 (Change gravity) = 10 points
Three step task #3 (Advanced DC/object change) = 15 points
Personal task = 15 points
Bet = 5 points

Total for night = 102 points
Total for competition = 95 +102 = *197 points*

Almost got my incubation task too! I am trying to see my nephew (My nephew was born yesterday!) I saw my sister (the one that just had the baby) holding my son. AH! Pretty close.


*Spoiler* for _lucid dreams_: 



I am in my city... I see something strange... Lines and lines of black people going into the city. I RC. I walk up to one about my age.
"What is going on?" I ask.
"Black Appreciation day." He says "The government is throwing all of us a big party, we all have to be there."
That isn't good. There is no such thing, and the government making someone do anything is bad.
"Don't try to explain, he won't understand. Most of the people in Zödra won't understand." I look to see that Jason is talking. My dad is standing next to him as well as my sister (gonna call her J for this, not the sister that just had a baby). 
_I think that I accidentally incubated all of these here because they are the advanced dream characters that I had on my mind all day after reading that thread._ 
"This is gonna be a slaughter..." I say. They nod in agreement. 
"We need the dreamer there to help stop it." My dad said.
"I am not as strong as you all anyways."
"We need you there." he says. 
They all take off flying and I follow them. As we get close to a huge building that doesn't exist near my city, they all land on the wall of the building and start walking up it. I dunno how they did it, but I change gravity for myself and connect myself to the wall and walk up it. There is a huge glass ceiling that we start walking around. Don't want them to see us. 
"Should we go in here?" I ask Jason.
"No. We need to go to the top."
We keep going past the glass ceiling and phase through the top part. 
I end up in a different room than everyone else. I notice that there is a bad guy. He looks like a good fighter. I don't want to waste an opportunity nad kill him with dream control. I look at my arm and change my arm so that it doesn't exist. I start fighting him. He runs at me and I grab an arm of his and spin his body. I then grab his throat and pull it towards me. As soon as it gets to me steps around my leg and pushes hard, making me hit the ground. He jumps on top and Jason kicks him off. 
"haha, you need some practice before trying that." He says "you could fight him all day and not get any better without training. Watch and use this next time."
"But you have both arms." I say.
"Just watch." he says. 
The enemy gets up and Jason and pulls out a knife. Jason side steps and grabs him by the throat.
"They won't resist as long as there is pressure here, you stopped putting pressure last time." He keeps pushing backwards and the guy is bent over walking backwards "If he can't get his balance for a second, then you have him." He runs him into a counter and it knocks the guy on the ground. Jason lets him get back up and is laughing. 
He waits for Jason to attack and Jason steps forward and throws a quick punch at the enemy. The enemy sidesteps and jumps at Jason with the knife. Jason moves the same arm that he threw the punch with and puts him in a quick headlock. 
"Same basic principal, keep him off balance." he keeps pulling him further and further back while the enemy can't get his footing. Jason throws him over a ledge I think that he might have made a second earlier. 
"We don't have much time." he says.
We go through the door into a big chamber. J and Dad already beat everyone there. I look at the computer that has the order to execute all the people that have all gathered. There is nothing that we can do here. How did these people get in this much trouble in the first place? My Dad is supposed to be in charge of Zödra. I see a machine that looks like a time machine. I look at the settings and notice that the people had gone back in time and changed how Zödra worked. I click a few of the buttons and reverse previous time changes. The world around me starts changing. I walk outside and still see the lines of people. I go back and click some more buttons. I put my dream energy into fixing it since the computer seems to have broken down. All the lines of people switch to all types of people. That means that there still might be a slaughter, but it won't be genocide. I know now that I have to get to the party and actually use more dream powers to stop it. I wake up. 




New personal task = Fight Fryingman in a dream.
I am betting on tonight as well.

----------


## fogelbise

Hey Sensei or anyone...I entered the void twice during a lengthy lucid period. Would you count more than one LD or chaining or just call it one LD? (Figuring out my points now).

----------


## PercyLucid

That reminds me, I forgot to add my 5 pts for the bet!

Now I need to post my WILD  ::D:   I could have Astral Projected, but since we have the contest, I WILDed into a long nice dream  ::D:  

I am still writting it down lol. We didn't have our yugioh match, but you came in my dream and we fought some pirates  ::D:

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 3rd Night:*

Previous points: 26 points

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points

Competition total: 30 Points

----------


## PercyLucid

Just WILDed a couple hours ago  ::D: 

So score some more points:

Ninja ambush over Pirates!! New ninja: Vegeta. New Ninja Skill: Fire Energy blasts!! 

Extra WILD +5
Full Dream +1
Advance Flight +10
Stabilize +1
Incubation Task +15
Interact with DC +2
Eat something +4
Advance Summoning +10
Element Manipulation +8
Team mate in dream +7
Second team mate in dream +3
Enemy in dream +5
Second enemy in dream +3
Third enemy in dream +3
Fight the enemy +20
Pillow fight +10


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *14 comments*
Total nights: *3 nights*
Total points today (in this WILD): *107* 
Grand total points: *274pts* 
 

New incubation goal: Maximilion Pegasus
Bet for a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night 2: 1 fragment - 0.5 points
Competition night 3: 2 dreams + WBTB - 4 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...6th-jan-63814/

Summary of points so far:

Night 1: 16.5
Night 2: 0.5
Night 3: 4
Competition so far: 21 points

Fragment in case anyone's interested:
A vague memory of playing with a laptop that came into pieces and apparently the warranty was void because I played too much with it, oops!

 SammyTheSnake

----------


## Sensei

> Hey Sensei or anyone...I entered the void twice during a lengthy lucid period. Would you count more than one LD or chaining or just call it one LD? (Figuring out my points now).



I generally leave the scoring as a personal thing as much as possible. It kind of depends on your thoughts. Do you think of the void as a waking then chain. If you think of it as just part of the dream, then it is just part of the dream.  :smiley: 

@percy
Go ninjas!

----------


## Pickman

Night 3: it got better

3 full dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total:  5.5 points

----------


## fogelbise

^^Thank you Sensei  :smiley:  I was also looking over the rules after writing that question and it does say awakening. It might have been a period of NREM but I never felt myself back in bed so just going to count it as one longish LD. I posted my DJ in my DJ section earlier but just now getting back to add up the points.

Finally LD points!  :smiley:  I was concerned at WBTB since I was way groggy after setting an alarm again after waking too early naturally.


*Spoiler* for _Math for Night Total = 70.5pts_: 



3 dreams, 1 fragment, wbtb, 5 DJ comments from competition with LD's: 6.5pts
DILD=10pts
RC=1
Interact DC=2
Flying=4
Super Strength=4
Basic Summoning=4 (summoning time stopping watch)
Use Electronic Device=4 (time stopping watch)
Time Control=10
Challenge Task=20pts (rating=10x2, Grandmother's hands felt so lifelike and wonderful! Not end of week-but this is my choice!)
3 Step; Step 1=5
Night Total=70.5pts



Previous=12 + 70.5 night 3 total=82.5 pts

DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...night-3-63836/

Comment if you wish at link above or quick view here:

*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 



~610am Wake from longish LD string. Work meeting scene. The board member shouldn't need to take video. CW there. I have a headache (bleeding through from IWL?) and massage my temples. Next memory is FA caught by "record skipping" FA. I am arriving to the wake up sensation at least 3 times in quick succession each lasting about the amount of time it takes for a vinyl record to rotate once...and repeating like a skipping record! I get up out of bed happy to have received this gift in this FA. As I make my way through the house with visuals not perfect I get the partial visual of my sleep mask covering my face as I walk, and I rip it off and throw it behind me. As I get to the front door I see there is a note on an index card by the door. I pause for a moment thinking if I'm awake I don't want to open the store and leave it open or unlocked putting my family security at risk so I better RC. I start to do the finger through palm and as it shows I'm awake I realize how inconsistent that one is and just look at both my hands but focus on my left one where one of my middle two fingers was noticeably longer than IWL . I grabbed the note by the door and start to read it but then look down what looks like an apartment building hall and the note is narrated to me in what is supposed to be my wife's voice saying "today is the day to bring out the garbage."(which it is!) I float fly through multiple halls and it is completely barren so far. I quickly peek over an overlook down to the floor below me hoping to catch a DC down there but it is also barren. I fly down to the lower floor and explore a little bit finding what looks like a door to the outside and when I open it it is a bright sunny summer day. I look across a big grassy open park-like area and see a building on the other side of it with lots of DC's gathered inside but starting to come out. I dump off all my clothes feeling free and fly their way thinking about what kind of reactions I might get. I approach a couple of young women and start to interact with them telling them it's time to remove their dresses but I seem to be too much inside my head thinking about something and the visuals fade but I do not fear waking up but rather hang on for the visuals to come back. (Something I am getting better and better at and following Sageous' suggestion to avoid following the more common path back to your sleeping body-NREM thread, possibly NREM reality check thread). During this quiet time in a void I reflect on the fact that I didn't get to any competition goals. The visuals eventually come back and I soon have a vivid sunny summertime scene again but this time it seems like I'm at of family reunion. I'm looking around at all of the DC's enjoying this vivid beautiful world and I look over to my right and see my grandmother who passed away several years ago sitting down and I go to greet her. It is so wonderful to see you I tell her as we each clasped the others hands facing each other. It's so feels like her hands warm and wrinkly! (I am choking up while reliving this lucid moment while transcribing this dream!) I asked her to hold on a moment and I release her hands since I use a certain motion of my hands as part of my recall of goals. I think of my mnemonic (memory) pegs and peg number 1 brings me to time control, stopping time. I know my trusty pocket watch with amazing time control is in my right hand and I start clicking it while looking around. At first it is not doing anything very much like the very first time I used this. I eventually get the DC's to freeze in time!..and they unfreeze as I release the "clicker." I play around with it a little bit more and then think about peg number 2 and decide to skip it and go to peg number 3. Neither 2 nor 3 are part of my 3 step task anyway only peg 1 then peg 6 and 8. I grabbed a football that is being thrown around and say check this out. I punt the ball with super strength way up into the sky and out of sight! Cool! I look back over at my grandmother and just behind her and to the right is my grandfather who passed away quite a number of years ago and who I thought about last time I thought about my grandmother and how I haven't been seeing him in my dreams. This time he is there!..but he starts morphing a little bit maybe looking more like his younger self when he was a teenager and then a boy! I grasp my grandmother's hands again realizing I should have spent more time in the dream with her asking her questions I'm saying what kind of responses I might get. The dream starts to fade. I hold on again and I arrive outside of a room indoors it's a little bit dark, dimly lit. There is a young black boy in the room and I walk in there and ask him what does he represent? He only says there's someone over here and I follow him around and out of the room and sitting on the bench is a short humanoid creature that looks like a weird boy, a little bit stocky with a large-ish head with dark short thick hair and black eyes. I asked him what it represents and try not to get freaked out by his unusual appearance and I realize I can wake up if I want to but I don't remember making the decision to. Either way I wake up for good this time. I think reading a couple of dream journals of other competition participants may have helped me recognize the false awakening at the beginning. One person, I forget who, was talking about some kind of incongruity being a common dream sign as a dream tries to adjust and readjust to fit the situation. Also maybe the same person or someone else mentioned how they handled a false awakening by quickly getting up and doing an RC when normally I would try to do a motionless RC but maybe I need to be more aggressive like I was when I noticed my FA and immediately took off.

----------


## imazu

Well, I didn't get to take a nap and it's 7:49pm, so I lose my bet and 5 points.
Lost Bet: -5
*New Total:* *52.5*

I gotta get my groove on again dangit! I guess I've got stage fright..  :paranoid:  lol
I was thinking about that today and I realized I've been putting too much mental pressure on myself when I go to bed. It has started to mess with my ability to relax and fall asleep, much less WILD. I just need to let go, and I'll be able to sink down into lucid land again~  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## OneUp

Night #3

3 full NLDs: 3 points
2 frags: 1 point
New total: 22 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...-things-63840/

Almost got lucid a few times last night guys, I know I'll become lucid tonight!

----------


## Antoia

*Night 3*
Well, I say night... I pulled an allnighter and went to sleep at 10 am. Yikes. Surprisingly, my recall wasn't that bad. Missed an FA, though...

2 fragments - 1 pt
2 dreams - 2 pts

Night total:* 3 pts*
Competition total: *20 pts*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Dreamer's Box

3 dreams, WBTB - 5
DILD - 10
-->15

Interact with a DC - 2
RC/Stabilize - 1
Flying - 4
Unspecified Dream Control (Making music play from the sky) - 3
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->20

Lucid Dare (Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings. (Jenkees))
ToTM (Fireworks)
ToTY (Pandora's Box)
-->10 + 20 + 30 = 60

Betting - 5

Nightly Total: 100
Competition Total: 150 + 100 = *250*

I bet that I will be lucid again tonight! (*5 points*)  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Well, lucid, finally.   Was really bummed before bed that I haven't gotten lucid in 15 days with all my strong intention and day work, constant WBTB, etc.  Add to that another WBTB insomnia occurrence tonight and it was shaping up to be a crappy night, except that right before WBTB I had an epic multi-scene non-lucid, with bizarre elements, although with a mundane base plot (gassing up the truck!  :Big laugh: )

after WBTB and up for 2nd/3rd time after not getting drowsy in bed, got sleepy again at the computer (interesting that using the computer makes me sleepy more than just sitting in a dark room) and started yawning and headed BTB.  Drifting near sleep for quite a long time, not dreaming.  FINALLY fell asleep and dreamed.

DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...dresser-63844/

2 dreams: 2
1 fragment
WBTB: 2
RC: 1
interact with DC: 2
DILD: 10
banished DCs: 4 (basic summoning: unsummon)
first 3-step tasks (DC interaction): 5
personal task: incubation (pool): 15

night #4 (today) total: 41.5

competition total: 24 + 41.5 = 65.5

new incubation: food court at the mall

edit: I'll need a couple more good-scoring LDs before I'll start betting.   Wait a few nights, we'll see, maybe I'll work up the courage to risk some hard-earned points  :smiley: .

----------


## imazu

Welp, shoulda bet on tonight. Bad recall and didn't get much of anything done, but got lucid! Lol. I'm doing a WBTB right now because Curtis woke me up getting ready for work as usual. Here's my dream:
~Dee Jay~

DILD - 10
WBTB - 2
DC Interaction - 2
Flying - 4

*New Total:* *70.5*

----------


## PercyLucid

Not a fabulous night...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...eceived-63847/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ge-diet-63848/
Two Dream Fragments: *1 pts*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ts-wife-63849/
Full Dream Recall *1 pts*
WBTB (Failed) *2 pts*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...hrotron-63850/
Full Dream Recall *1 pts*
Incubation *15 pts*

* I did bet five points, but I intent to meditate and will attempt to WILD before 8pm, so if I fail I will subtract the 5 pts

New Incubation: Lord Ganesha
Lucid Task: Visit a candy store and ask for the strangest candy they offer. Consume and describe! (Since I cannot count more ToTM for points... I might as well add it here -If allowed, if not, I'll change-


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *17 comments*
Total nights: *4 nights*
Total points today: *25* 
Grand total points: *299pts*

----------


## Nfri

4. day of competition = 0 points

Studying all night.

I dare anyone from upper league to like this post!  :Pissed:

----------


## PercyLucid

That added to my weak night, bad day for Ninjas. I hope my later WILD and Sensei's dreamwork save the day  ::D: 

If you are tired, you can take a nap... naps count too  :tongue2:  At least go get a tiny tiny fragment for half point  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

Busy days! Sorry I haven't been updating here daily. I will in the future! For now here are the last 3 days:
Day 2: 2 full dreams - 2 points
Day 3 : 1 full dream - 1 point

Day 4: Finally a good day! 
Remember 3 full dreams - 3 points
Remember 1 fragment - Half a point
2 DILDs - 15 Points
RC - 1 points
Interact with Dream character x2 - 4 Points
Partial Transformation - 4 points

*New total: 32.5 Points*


Them Dreamz

You don't have to write down non lucids in your online DJ right?

----------


## Nfri

> If you are tired, you can take a nap... naps count too  At least go get a tiny tiny fragment for half point



I've never had a lucid dream during afternoon nap nor many dreams recalled, also I'm super high by cafffeine right now.  :Boggle:

----------


## KonchogTashi

Score Update

I went to bed way to late last night and as a result sacrificed WBTB and deliberate induction attempts for full nights sleep.

2 dreams= 2 pts.
2 fragments = 1 pt.

night total= 3 pts.

DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konchogtashi/

*running total:* 12.5 pts.

----------


## imazu

Okeedoke! Last sleep session of the night yielded some results: ~The Dreams~
1 Fragment, 1 Non-Lucid Dream - 1.5
WILD - 10
DEILD - 5
RC - 1
Phase Through Big Solid Object - 8
DC Interaction - 2
Advanced Flying - 10
Time Control - 10
First Task of 3-Step (Advanced Flying) - 5

*Previous Total:* 70.5
*New Total:* *123*

*3-Step Task:*
(X)Advanced Flying
(  )Mass Telekinesis
(  )Time Control

Changing my Personal Incubation.. again.. lol. Just not feeling the 20's thing anymore.
*Personal Task:* Let go of everything except awareness and see where the dream takes me
*New Personal Incubation:* The beach!!

----------


## Pickman

Night 4:  could have been better:

1 whole dream = 1 point

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 4th Night:*

 Previous points: 30 points

 WBTB: 2 points
1 Dream: 1 point

 Competition total: 33 Points

----------


## Sensei

I remember two LDs last night... Neither one were great. One I seem to have forgotten most of it and the other I seemed to have quite low lucidity. :/
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
stabilize = 1 point
Unspecified dream control (Music changing) = 3 points

DILD = 5 points
stabilize = 1 point
Interact with DCs = 2 points
teleport = 7 points
TK = 4 points
unspecified dream control (scan) = 3 points

Bet = 5 points

Total = 49 
Total Total = 197 + 49 = 246 points

Betting on tonight.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Lucids_: 




I am walking in a house and now somehow that I am dreaming. I stabilize. I hear music in the background (I think it was a song I know. Will post if I remember). I run and start making the song go louder and quieter with how intense I am running. I don't remember what happened next.  :tongue2: 


I am with my wife in a different world. Don't know how I got there, but I can guess. The displacement is enough to make me realize that I am dreaming, I stabilize. 
"I want to get back to the other world, there is none of the kids here for us." She says. That is interesting enough for me to go with it. 
"How are we gonna get back?" I ask.
"Pull it out and throw it on the ground! I really am worried about being here." I don't know why she was freaking out, it was just a normal looking room we were in. I feel something in my pocket. It looks like a huge black olive. I throw it on the ground and we teleport to a different world. We are in a room with a bunch of doors. I step outside and lose lucidity. I don't see my wife any more. I am working at a camp and a bus full of kids pulls up and start dispersing around the camp. I talk to the counselors and one of them seems suspicious. I am worried that it might be him that is taking them away. I keep following him and watch as he leads the kids back to the room and when I go in, it is empty. I realize that I am dreaming again and start thinking of ways to save them. My wife hands me another olive. "What if I can't find one over there? Not every world has a way to get back." I say.
"Then you will be there for those kids. If they don't have a way to get back, then you don't either." She gives me a hug. I start to wonder if I am in Zödra, if so then I need to treat this more like a real place and a real teleport and if I can't get back I can't get back. Who knows...
I throw the olive down and am in a jungle world. I do some quick scans and try to find kids, but they don't seem to be on this world. There is an underground center for the small government that they have. I head down there and find a chamber with doors like the last one in my world. I take a door and immediately I am in another world. I start looking for the kids there, but it is a world too similar to mine. I don't sense any disturbances or anything. I don't recall what happened next, but I seem to have found one kid and he was the last one alive. I found an olive as well. I threw it on the ground and ended back in our world in the room with the doors. He was locked behind one of them and he was messing parts of the world up. I used TK to open another hole in the wall to get him out, but he was stuck in the controls. This kid was either evil from the start or has changed. He needed to be stopped. I destroy the whole room. I can't remember how. Then I wake up.

----------


## StaySharp

My sleeping schedule is still somewhat messed up and my alarm didn't get me up, oh man.
Another 7 fragments and 2 full dreams make for 14,5 points total.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 4:*
4 fragments - 2 points
New Total: 14.5 + 2 = 16.5 pts

I should stop envying the upper league and get some lucids of my own.
 ::muffin::  (<- whatever this means)

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 3:
*~Teh Journal~*

Points:
1 Full Dream: *1 pt*
DILD: *10 pts*


Total for Day 3: *11 pts*



Day : 4
*~Teh Journal~*

Points:
2 Full Dreams: *2 pts*
Incubation Task: *15 pts*
Many failed WBTB: *2 pts*


Total for Day 4: *19 pts*


Competition Subtotal: *91 pts*



*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(  )* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous!  


*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 4




Gonna go ahead and bet on tonight.  Hopefully it will be much better than last night DX

----------


## fogelbise

Seems I was only semi-lucid last night. Woke naturally too early again but anticipating the follow up alarm seemed to keep me awake and got up again to go ahead and do an early WBTB that was too long. Listened to this new Robert Wagoner interview...did you know (for an LD author) he only averages about 4 LD's per month? Still a good mentor for what to do once lucid. Interview: Iowa Public Radio

Night 4: 2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb, 5 DJ comments=6pts + 82.5 pts previous total = 88.5pts

*I know it is only 1 point for every 5 dream journal comments but I think it is good in the way Sensei pointed out but I can also learn from other people's experiences even if they are newer to lucid dreaming than I. I may see something they did that I've never tried or I may be reminded of how it was when lucid dreaming was newer for me, opening up avenues for better understanding of my own processes. You definitely also learn things from the more experienced LD'ers. tldr...

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/27/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 7ish

Full dream remembered
I woke up to hearing some animal make a weird noise by my bedroom window. I looked at the window and found that it was a pit bull coming through the window screen. I ran to my husband screaming saying a pit bull is trying to come through our window and he went over to investigate. I ran out the bedroom and told him to come out of there before it gets through the window! I wanted to lock the pit bull in the bedroom so he couldn't hurt my kids. As my husband came running out of the bedroom, he stopped short and turned around and started laughing. I asked him what the hell is he laughing at and he stated those were not pit bulls but piglets. I looked behind him scared as hell only to see piglets...yes, piglets.

WBTB failed: 2 points
Full dream: 1 point

Total: 3 points

Date: 1/28/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 8-9 hours

Full dream remembered:
Went to church and needed to step back out of church to go to my car to get something. I saw huge peaches falling down from trees and wanted to go eat one. I picked one up off of the ground and decided to get more. I saw this lady looking out of her window from her home at me picking up peaches. I asked her if it was ok for me to get the peaches. She stated that I can only get the ones that fell on the ground. I told her that was what I was doing in the first place. After I got around 2 or 3 handfuls, she said she would go get me a bag to put them in. Her yard worker came to clean away the rotten peaches and he then stopped her and asked if she would mind filming a short video of him speaking. She hesitated, but said yes. The scene changed and all I remember is seeing the video the woman took. In the video, the yard person ended up killing the woman so I could pick all the peaches I wanted...creepy.

WBTB fail: 2 points
Full dream remembered: 1 point

Total: 3 points

Total Competition Points: 12 ½ points

----------


## PercyLucid

** I subtracted 15 points from my previous post since it is only one incubation per night ***

I did a meditation-nap-WILD and here are the results.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-planet-63866/
First Wild * 10 pts* 
Full Dream * 1 pts* 
Dream Stabilization * 1 pts* 
Advance Flying * 10 pts* 
Teleporting * 7 pts* 
DC Interaction * 2 pts* 

Successful Lucid Bet * 5 pts* 


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *18 comments*
Total nights: *4 nights*
Total points this WILD-nap: *36* 
Grand total points: *335 pts*

----------


## spellbee2

Had a late night last night, so I didn't get much sleep...

1 dream: *1 pt*

Night Total: *1 pt*
Competition Total: *53.5 pts*

----------


## imazu

Bahaha!! I met Percy while we were both napping! Nothing happened though, as far as I can recall. Recall sucks pretty bad at the moment..
~Dreem~
Fragment - .5
DILD - 5
DC Interaction - 2
Meet Enemy - 5

*Previous Total:* 123
*New Total:* *135.5*

I bet 10 points I'll become lucid before 8pm tomorrow night! Just wanted to include a possible nap.. If this is not okay, just lemme know!  :smiley: 

9 DJ Comments so far. 5 have been added to my Total as 1 point.

----------


## Nfri

new personal : create inspiration for a logo of our new magazine
incubation : granma's house
betting
(galantamine cooldown ready and also expecting rem rebound)

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/28/2015
Sleep time: None, this all happened during meditation (MANTRA: "I am my breath") 
WILD + DEILD (RC)!

Was going to take a nap, but instead decided to meditate instead using my breath as my anchor.  I focused on my breath going through every pore of my body.  I have been reading Frying Man's "2015 Year of the Breath" and I wanted to practice starting off small by focusing on my own breath.  Also, had WILDing on my mind all day long, so intent was there.  During my breath meditation, maybe 15 minutes in my mantra I began to feel vibes and concentrated on third eye and vibes became stronger and I was out in my bedroom.  As soon as I ask for light, I heard my husband shouting in the next room at the TV (games was on) and it scared the sh#t out of me and I was back in my body. No problem, DEILD my way back out and did a quick RC of levitation...success.  I was in the void and I tried to 'feel' my way around, but it began to collapse.  I was back in my body and could hear every damn thing going on in the house so I just gave up.  I was happy I got this far! I will try again tomorrow...GO STONES!

WILD: 10 points
DEILD: 5 points
RC (levitation successful) 1 points
TOTAL POINTS: 16

TOTAL POINTS FOR COMPETITION: 28 1/2 points.  :smiley: 

Come on Lucy, give me more!

----------


## OneUp

Night #4

5 NLDs: 5 points
3 frags: 1.5 points
New Total: 28.5 points

I became lucid during my nap today guys! But I don't remember anything of the dream besides becoming lucid, so I'm not sure as whether I should count it. I know I'll get lucid tonight and remember it though. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...g-babes-63846/

----------


## fogelbise

I am changing my incubation to a Victoria's Secret model.

----------


## Sensei

I am changing my incubation to a shoot em up game, meant to post earlier. Going to bed now.

----------


## Antoia

*Night 4*
Tried WILDing last night. Didn't work, but I think I'm getting close...

1 fragment - .5 pts
3 dreams - 3 pts
(Failed) WBTB - 2 pts

Night total: *5.5 pts*
Competition total: *25.5 pts*

Also, I think I'm going to change my incubation task to meeting Newt and Hermann from Pacific Rim, because science  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Haha, I should know that during a competition is not a great time to try to revolutionize my night work.  Just one dream, a bit under slept.

night total: 1

competition total: 1 + 65.5 = 66.5

DJ: ducks and dildos

reminder of current choices:
incubation: food court at the mall
task: narrate the dream

----------


## Nfri

5. day of competition

Dream = 1p
Dild = 10p
Wbtb = 2p
Rc = 1p
Interact with DC = 2p
Basic summoning = 4p
Advanced flying = 10p
Personal = 15p
Betting = 5p

*total* = 184,5 + 50 = 234,5 points

dj
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63887/

Could you sensei or anyone update the scoring points in the OP for better clarity?

----------


## Ctharlhie

Ok, fair to say I actually turned up to the competition last night! This my best LD of the year so far in terms of remembering goals, and a real vindication for my current LD practice. A shout out to Frying Man for his Year of Breath thread and his discussions there with Memm!

*Spoiler* for _The Lucid Dream_: 



I'm at home with Mum and J. I cut one of them off mid-sentence to say, this is a dream! (10 for lucid +2 for wbtb) "Shut up, shut up," I say to them, like Peter Capaldi in Doctor Who. I have to remember my task... I want to go to Twin Peaks! There is a massive mirror in my living room (an actual WL feature - your reflection goes a bit "hall of mirrors" at the edges, great for making you reality check), I turn my back to it and say "Twin Peaks", then turn and look. I think maybe I can see a scene interposed beyond the reflection of the room. I take a running jump and dive at it, like a swimmer... and hit hard resistance. I bounce back. And try again. I go clean through. But I'm stood by the side of a random highway (Teleport = 7p), hardly what I had in mind. I turn away from the road and see a row of victorian terrace houses. I enter the nearest one and I'm back in my house. My Mum says she's made coffee for everyone, so I think I'll try some to check of the eat something task. It's lovely and warm and tastes like really nice filter coffee (Eat something = 4p). "Damn fine coffee!" I say, like special agent Dale Cooper from the show. My mum disagrees with me, saying it tastes like gross instant coffee (Interact with DC = 2). I go back into the living room and this time reality check and stabilise some (1p). I take another running jump and dive, but this time I'm in the void, and I can tell I've woken myself up. I hold tight, feeling residual REM atonia, and try to flash some images from the show, but end up transitioning back into my living room (dream chaining = 2p). I try a different tac, taking the TV remote and trying to navigate through the menus to Twin Peaks (Interact with electronics = 2). But I only succeed in scrolling through picture and sound options and fucking up the display. In frustration I try once again with the mirror and wake up for good.




Previous total = 3.5
+0.5 for fragment = 4
+2 for 2 dreams = 6
+2 for WBTB = 8
+10 for DILD = 18
+7 for teleport = 25
+4 for eating something = 29
+2 for interacting with a DC = 31
+1 for stabilising = 32
+2 for dream chaining = 34
+4 for interacting with electronics = 38
+5 for 1st 3 step task = 43
+10 for 2nd step task = 53
+15 for 3rd step task = 68
*New Total=68p*

----------


## KonchogTashi

Score update:

WBTB: 2 pts.
1 dream: 1 pt.
Night total: 3pts.

Running total: 15.5 pts.

----------


## JoannaB

The previous night I had no recall. Tonight one fragment (0.5pts). Total: 5.5 points

Problem: I am addicted to the TV series Heroes lately and I watch it too much, go to bed late, and that's interfering with my recall. Yikes. Addictive personality. I don't do drugs though unlike the Beatles who did lots of those. Go Beatles

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 5th Night:*

Previous points: 33 Points

1 Dream: 1 point
2 Fragments: 1 point

Competition total: 35 Points

----------


## imazu

No lucids yet for this new 24hrs, but my recall is much better! I just needed to chill lol.
~Dreemy~
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

*Previous Total:* 135.5
*New Total:* *140.5*

*Reminders:*
*Ongoing bet:* 10 points to be lucid before 8pm tonight
*Personal Task:* Let go of all except awareness and see where the dream goes
*Personal Incubation:* Beach
*DJ Comments:* 9 (5 have been added to my total as 1 point)

----------


## FryingMan

> *Ongoing bet:* 10 points to be lucid before 8pm tonight



Betting is exactly 5 per night (no more, no less), as clarified in the updated OP.

edit: well it's a bit unclear still since the initial wording is you can "get up to 5 points," but the subsequent wording says you gain or lose 5 points based on the result.   But you can't bet more than 5.

----------


## spellbee2

Life's been too busy lately to get any real sleep, so I expect this trend to continue to at least until Sunday...

1 Fragment - *0.5 pts*

Competition Total - *54 pts*

----------


## Pickman

Night 5: 

5 dreams = 5 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 7.5 points

----------


## MrPriority

Night #5:
2 Fragments: 1point
3 Dreams: 3 Points
WBTB: 2 Points

Recall is building up again! In a few days I'll be back up too loads of dreams recalled! Also got close to a lucid again. Competition really does bring out the best in me ::D:  Thanks again Sensei (and helpers!). I'm definately having fun so far!

*New Total: 38,5 points*

----------


## imazu

> Betting is exactly 5 per night (no more, no less), as clarified in the updated OP.



Oh! I never looked at the update... oops. Okay 5 points then.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> +2 for interacting with electronics



+4 for interacting with electronics 

*Tonight*
5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
incubation task = 15 points
Lost bet = -5 points
total = 17 points
Total total = 263 points

*Spoiler* for _Incubation_: 




I am with my wife as a companion with Dr. Who (Tennant). He takes us to a normal world where we all get a night's sleep, but a guy attacks the Doctor and the Doctor uses a device to teleport us all into the TARDIS. I ask him if we are going to fix the world, but he says that their problem is with him and they will be fine without him there. He takes us to another world and as soon as we are there he sits us down.
"This world is run in simulations, we can only change the world in here." He says and puts a controller in my hand and a visor over my eyes. A game starts and I am trying to talk to people, but everyone has guns, and there is a safe zone for talking and a not safe zone for playing. No one will talk to me unless I prove myself in game. I go through an entire game and don't die. They all seem to have a lot of respect for me after that. The Doctor comes in and starts questioning people and I wake up.



New Incubation:
Phoenix

Bet 5 on tonight.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 5:*
2 fragments - 1 pt
Total: 17.5 pts

----------


## fogelbise

Very nice recall but no LD...hmm...(a very long dream, a long dream and a medium-length dream + 2 fragments)

Night 5:
3 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb: 6pts + 88.5 previously= 94.5pts

Time to get busy!!!

----------


## Sensei

*Upper League - Expert*
*
Pirates
Team Score: 123 (they are a little under updated)
Ninjas
Team Score: 278

Individual Scores*
 PercyLucid 335
 Sensei 263
 AnotherDreamer 250 
 Nfri 234.5
 blobularwindmil 140.5
 fogelbise 94.5
 dolphin 8 points (he has been away for a few days on vacation)


*Middle League - Intermediate
**
Montagues
Team Score: 44
Capulets
Team Score: 30

Individual Scores*
 KestrelKat 91
 Ctharlhie 68
 FryingMan 66.5
 spellbee2 54
 MrPriority 38.5
 OneUp 28.5
 SammyTheSnake 21
 Nightfeather 17.5
 StaySharp 14.5
 LouaiB 8
 Pickman 7.5

 Ginsan PMed
 lucidmats PMed

*Lower League - Beginner
**
Beatles 
Team Score: 12 points
Stones
Team Score: 26 points

Individual Scores*
 sprada 35
 bemistaken 28.5
 Antoia 25.5
 KonchogTashi 15.5
 JoannaB 5.5
 Individual 4.5

----------


## Antoia

*Night 5*

Was busy yesterday & today, didn't get much sleep. Recall suffered ;-;

1 fragment - 0.5 pt

Night total: *0.5 pt*
Competition total: *26 pts*

Was a weird dream though. Something about space and Samantha Carter finding the function for width and "setting columns a, 2b, 10 and 12 to 0 (but not column 14)." And apparently there was a function that made you loyal...

It seems like math is haunting my dreams .-. (Getting close to _science_ though maybe... science is cool.)

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, so here comes the stats for the day for me, and after this post... bed time. I had the busiest day today... no time for my nap-wild and not even time to meditate. Had a lot of stuff to do in the morning and the amount of work I had in queue took all my afternoon and evening, but it was an okay night, nothing amazing but at least some points added.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-my-car-63905/
Full Dream *1 pts*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...coaster-63907/
Full Dream *1 pts*
WBTB *2 pts* 
First DILD *10 pts*
Incubation *15 pts*
Stabilization *1 pts*
Interact with a DC *2 pts*
Basic flying *4 pts*
Using electronics *4 pts*

Sadly, I forgot to post my bet, so too bad... no bet points added, but for the record. *I bet I will LD tonight*



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *21 comments*
Total nights: *5 nights*
Total points this night: *40* 
Grand total points: *375 pts*

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/29/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 4 hours, not enough!

Full dream remembered *Most Stupid Way Ever I Missed Becoming Lucid!*  ::doh:: 

I was dreaming someone was trying to teach me how to fly when lucid. The dream was so real, I could feel the wind blowing in my face and this person would hold my hand and take me higher and higher in the sky. How can something you desire be so plainly in your face that you just don't get it? How could I not become lucid during this??? I even remember saying the word 'LUCID' and still didn't get lucid! How can that be???  ::cry:: 

For some reason, the dream started with me continuously falling back to the ground every time I took flight, so this person (don't know who she was) was flying like a bird in the sky and came down and took me by the hand and said she was going to show me how to fly...it was absolutely beautiful  :smiley: . 

I WILL BE LUCID TONIGHT!

Dream remembered: 1 point
WBTB Fail: 2 points
Total 3 points

Total Points for Competition: 31 ½ points

----------


## PercyLucid

Forgot to say, my new incubation: Majora's Mask (the moon)

----------


## imazu

Got a nap, but no lucid. Recall was okay.
~Derp~
2 NLDs - 2
lost that freaking bet again!! - -5

*Previous:* 140.5
*New Total:* *137.5*

----------


## Nfri

I love lucid dreaming. 

I love you, because you are lucid dreamers, and we help each other!

I try to do my best. Last couple of days I'm having often-ly lucid dreams and it manifest in my waking lucid living. I feels so good and different!

Soo let's do another bet on tonight!

New personal task: Use an ancient weapon.

----------


## spellbee2

I don't know what I did, but I just had the best lucid experience I've ever freaking had in my life. I laid down for a 2 hour nap, and had what felt like an epic day-long lucid. So long, in fact that I probably forgot some of the details of the beginning parts.

First WILD - *10 pts*
Chain a Lucid Dream (x5) - *10 pts*
Stabilization - *1 pt*
Flying - *4 pts*
Telekenesis - *4 pts*
Super Strength + 2nd Step - *4 pts + 10 pts*
Basic Summoning - *4 pts*
Mass Telekinesis + 3rd Step - *10 pts + 15 pts*
Full Transformation - *10 pts*
Personal Dare ("Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent") -* 10 pts*

Dream Total -* 92 pts*
Competition Total - *146 pts*

I have no idea where this expert-level performance came from, but boy, did it feel amazing. I'll give this one a 10 on the weekly good feeling, because I've been awake for like 40 minutes, and I'm still like shaking from how good it was.

DJ Entry

----------


## imazu

Okay, one more time I will try this.. I bet I will become lucid tonight! It's 9:16pm here and I'm on my way to bed  :Off to Bed:

----------


## OneUp

Night #5

2 full NLDs: 2 points
1 DILD: 10 points
Flying: 4 points
1 frag: .5 points

New Total: 45 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...-arcade-63889/

Finally remembered my LD!

----------


## Sensei

Replacing personal Goal

Dream Goal: Stop and try to remember that I am sleeping. Then what I was doing at bedtime. Then how old I am.

----------


## FryingMan

Work and life stuff going on, dreaming's probably going to be off for a while

3 dreams: 3
1 fragment: .5

night total: 3.5

competition total through night #6: 3.5 + 66.5 = 70

dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...-moment-63919/

----------


## Nfri

fragment = 0,5
2 dreams = 2p
wbtb = 2p
bet = -5p
*total* = 234,5 - 0,5 = 234 points

Dream about Stephen LaBerge. We're talking about lucid dreaming and walking in the park. I get a thought that this may be a dream, but I wanted to be real and I refused doing RC and just hoping that I actually met him in real.  ::doh::

----------


## PercyLucid

Two days ago I wanted (but forgot to bet) and yet I got lucid. Yesterday I bet but last night did not get a lucid dream... dang it!! 

A very weak night. I woke up many times and I lost a whole dream because I fell back asleep before writing it down. Spent my WBTB (failed) trying to recall to get only fragments. It seems a tough night for ninjas overall. I will be gone all day so no chance for me to WILD later. If it wasn't for incubation points, I would have lost points haha (due losing bet)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...concert-63923/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-yugioh-63924/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...working-63925/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...escaped-63926/
4 Fragments *2 pts*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...n-being-63927/
WBTB - Failed * 2 pts* 
Full Dream * 1 pts* 
Incubation *15 pts*
Lost Bet * - 5 pts* 

I am not betting tonight, I will get home very, very late.



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *22 comments*
Total nights: *6 nights*
Total points this night: *15* 
Grand total points: *390pts*  


I wanted to hit the 400s... dang it!

*New Incubation:* The World that never was.


*New personal goal:* Morphing into a Mushroom XIII member.

----------


## sprada

Sensei's Competition 6th Night:

Previous points: 35 Points

WBTB: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point

Competition total: 38 Points

Almost ... I've probably never been this close to a successful WILD..
Weekend is coming and more time to sleep with it.
I'm so gonna be Lucid today.
God I love this competitions. My motivation higher than ever.

Let's go Stones.

----------


## sprada

Mini-hijack

For you all incubation masters check Noah Bradley stuff if you need some inspiration. I wish I could.
Noah Bradley - Environment Concept Art & Illustration

----------


## imazu

Yayy!!! Good night for me and my pirates.  :smiley: 
~Dremmmm~

Won Bet!: 5
WBTB: 2
1 Fragment: .5
3 NLDs: 3
DILD: 10
Personal Incubation: 15
RC: 1
2nd Step of 3-Step Task: 10
Mass Telekinesis: 10
Flying: 4
DC Interaction: 2
*
Previous Total:* 137.5
*New Total:* *200*

*3-Step:*
(X) Advanced Flying
(X) Mass Telekinesis
(  ) Time Control
*
New Personal Incubation:* Bonfire!!
*Personal Task:* Let go of everything except awareness and see where the dream takes me.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 6:*
WBTB: 2 pts
1 Dream, 4 fragments - 3 pts
Total for Night: 5 pts
New Total: 17.5 + 5 = 22.5 pts

----------


## PercyLucid

I totally forgot about three step tasks:

Here are my new ones:

Advanced FlyingMass TelekinesisTime Control

----------


## imazu

> I totally forgot about three step tasks:
> 
> Here are my new ones:
> 
> Advanced FlyingMass TelekinesisTime Control



Haha, same as mine!!  ::D: 

So, we're posting our Challenge Task dreams soon I suppose  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> I totally forgot about three step tasks:
> 
> Here are my new ones:
> 
> Advanced FlyingMass TelekinesisTime Control



Hey, you only can do 3 step task once per competition.

----------


## Sensei

I had a couple of lucids last night. 
4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
mass TK (more than 10 objects at once) = 10 points
Unspecified dream control (fixing objects as they got close) = 3 points
Time control = 10 points

DILD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points

Bet = 5 points

Total = 55 points
Total Total = 55 + 263 = 318 Points

I bet that I will be lucid again tonight. 


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




I realized I was dreaming sitting in a car. I RC and notice that I am in a broken time machine from back to the future. I could get back to the right time if I wanted, but that didn't matter too much. Marshall from HIMYM was there and he was very interested, so I started showing it to him and fixing the broken parts with telekinesis and dream magic. Explaining it away that the car itself heals itself when broken. He was super intrigued, so I decided to take him to the future. I took him there and we ended up on a place that I used to work, except we were 6 feet underground. I reverse it and say that we must have forgotten something. I want it to work like the one in the movie, so I peel out. 
"We gotta get going to 88 miles per hour." I say and we hit heavy traffic. I maneuver around the cars until I hit country roads. I hit 88 MPH and I disappear away from him. Leaving him with a time machine. I hope I see him again some time. Time traveling Marshal would be an awesome consistent DC.


I am in an underground library. It goes for miles and miles it seems. There are quite a few people at first, but then it starts getting creepy as there are less and less people. I realize that it must be a dream. I RC and start looking around. Been wanting to look at books lately. I notice a book that looks just like the version of Gulliver's Travels that I own. 


I pick it up and it is bigger than the one I own. I read the side and it says "D**** Castles" (I forgot the rest, it did actually say something there) I open it up and each page is actually like the cover, not actual pages, so even though it is big, it is like a big velvet board book with like 8 pages. The first page is the whole layout of a castle, and the next 8 pages are different parts of it closer up. They are labeled "overview, guard house, tower, courtyard". I set the book down and look around. "messy mirror" is labeled on the door. I go in and there is a small mirror about waste height that I look into. It shows a masked man directly behind me wearing all black and a mask similar to this:


I am concerned and turn around ready to fight. There is no one there. I burst out laughing and look at a few more mirrors. There is one that puts the mask on you, and another that doesn't show you, but shows the room behind you (masked mad still there). I walk out of the room and talk to my dream wife about it. She doesn't want to try. I tell her that it is just a dream, but she doesn't want to be creeped out. We hit the end of the library after a while of walking and there is a table with 7 people around it. There is also a staircase leading upwards. We head up and notice that the people are having a board meeting there. They stop and yell at us when we head up and my wife apologizes. I ignore it and go up anyways. I wake up. haha.

----------


## spellbee2

Not much sleep last night, so didn't do too great.

1 Fragment - *0.5 pts*

For those curious, the only thing I remember was someone saying "Live long and prosper" right before I woke up.

Competition Total - *146.5 pts*

----------


## KestrelKat

Ehhhh won't be able to add much from the past night (two nights?  I don't even know, it's been a hellova few days with this cold kicking my behind).  I'll post later tonight.  Hoping for lucid tonight to keep my wings and boost my score here!


Spellbee: whoever said that must be a cool person  ::D: 
//is always rocking out with her Spock out//

----------


## Pickman

Night 6:  Finally got my first lucid:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/pick...l-owner-63939/

2 fragments = 1 point
First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
First step task = 5 points

Total = 18 points

----------


## JoannaB

No I have not forgotten about this competition, but have had nothing to report. Grr, no recall.  :Sad: 

Can't buy me love, according to the Beattles, but can I buy some dream recall. It's the weekend so perchance I can sleep in.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 6: hmmmmmmmmmm...

Great recall the previous night but1 dream last night...I'm usually at least in the mix in the upper league...a few poor excuses last night.

1 dream, wbtb: 3pts + 94.5pts= *97.5pts*

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 5:
*~Teh Journal~*




Points:
Lost Bet: *-5 pts*
3 Full Dreams: *3 pts*
1 Fragment: *.5 pts*
Mega-Fail WBTBs: *2 pts*


Total for Day 5: a whopping *.5 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *91.5 pts*




Day 6: Absolutely nothing.  Forgot to write the two dream I remember remembering, so I forgot them.



*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(  )* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 4



Hoping for better results tonight D:  Gotta catch up to the Montegues!

----------


## imazu

Well, I picked my Challenge Task dream. If it has to be a lucid dream, it's this one: LD I rate this dream a 6, so I get 12 points.
I had a better one but it was non-lucid.

*New Total:* 212

I bet I'll be lucid tonight!

----------


## OneUp

Night #6

2 NLDs: 2 points
1 frag: .5 points
New total: 47.5 points

Didn't journal all of my dreams this morning so I forgot about half of them

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...ng-fish-63946/

I bet I will have a Lucid Dream tonight.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 7:*
WBTB + 8 fragments = 6 pts
Total: 22,5 + 6 = 28.5 pts

Well, I guess there'll be no points for the challenge task.
But no reason to give up hope, we've still got one week left!

----------


## imazu

Alright, doing my WBTB right now, got one little dream to share:
~Drame~
1 NLD: 1
WBTB: 2

*New Total:* *215*

----------


## dolphin

I'm back from vacation but it seems I forgot my dream journal at the hotel. I forgot how many dreams I had each night but I remember the lucids I had well enough. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...-lucids-63952/

Lucid #1-
1st lucid-10 points
Flying-4 points
Telekenisis-4 points
Unspecified Dream control (Changing color of DC)-3 points
total-21 points

Lucid #2-
First lucid-10 points
Fully phase though big solid object-8 points
Flying-4 points
Dream incubation-15 points
total-37 points

Lucid #3-
second lucid-5 points
teleport-7 points
fully phase through big solid object-8 points
advanced summoning-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
flying-4 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
3rd of 3 step tasks-15 points
total-66 points

3 dreams-3 points

21+37+66+3=127 points

competition total-135 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I think you might have counted points for a bet twice, Percylucid. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

On this day, I think that you counted the bet before you completed it (You counted 25 points even though you only scored 20): 
Post 1

Then in a meditation WILD-nap later, you counted the bet points again, giving you 10 points for the bet instead of 5. It's not that big of a deal, I'm just pointing it out in case you didn't notice  ::content:: 
Post 2

----------


## FryingMan

5 fragments: 2.5
2 dreams: 2

night total: 4.5

competition total: 70 + 4.5 = 74.5

DJ: both-prior-homes-one-night-projectile-poop-blasting-macaques

The night was notable in that I had semi-epics in both my childhood home and my main (prior) adult home.

….aaaaand the scatological prankubation seems never to stop.  "Thanks," ~Dreamer~!  :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Sorry I haven't updated in the last few days, the internet hasn't been working very well.  ::D: 

*Night #5:*

2 dreams, wbtb, lost bet: -1
Night #5 Competition Total: 249 points

*Night #6:*

DILD - 10
RC - 1
flying - 4
wbtb - 2
2 dreams - 2

Night #6 Competition Total: 249 + 19 = 268

*Night #7:*

8 dreams, wbtb - 10
DILD, 2x WILD - 25
-->35

*WILD #1:*
Interact with DC - 2
Elemental Manipulation - 8
Advanced Summoning - 10
Mass Telekinesis - 10
Time Control - 10
Eat Something - 4
--> 44

*DILD:*
Interact with DC - 2
RC/Stabilize - 1

*WILD #2:*
Interact with DC - 2
RC/Stabilize - 1
-->6

Night #7 Competition Total: 268 + 85 = *353*

The Dreams

I bet *5 points* that I will be lucid tonight!

----------


## imazu

Yupyup, got me lucids!
~Draem~
WILD: 10
Won Bet: 5
DC Interaction: 2
Advanced Flying: 10
Time Control: 10
3rd Step of 3-Step Task: 15
Phase Through Big Solid Object: 8

*Prev. Total:* 215
*New Total:* *275*

*3-Step Task:*
(X) Advanced Flying
(X) Mass Telekinesis
(X) Time Control

Gonna do yet another change-up and pick a new Personal Task. I like the last one, but it's a little too hard to remember at the moment, what with all these other things I'm trying to do. I need something I can attach some images to.

*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire.
*NEW!Personal Task:* Summon a character from 3rd Rock From The Sun. (Preference: Advanced Summon Harry)

----------


## PercyLucid

> I think you might have counted points for a bet twice, Percylucid. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> On this day, I think that you counted the bet before you completed it (You counted 25 points even though you only scored 20): 
> Post 1
> 
> Then in a meditation WILD-nap later, you counted the bet points again, giving you 10 points for the bet instead of 5. It's not that big of a deal, I'm just pointing it out in case you didn't notice 
> Post 2



Oppsss... great catch  :smiley:  I will fix it in the point count.





> Hey, you only can do 3 step task once per competition.



Dang it! Never-mind then :p

And now, for my last night. Came home pretty late and slept about 5 hours, all straight. No WBTB and well, lucked out a DILD, even though it was a short one and with a very bad quality.

Full Dream *1 pts* 
First DILD  * 10 pts* 
Reality check * 1 pts* 
Interact with a DC * 2 pts* 
Basic summoning *4 pts* 

*** 5 points subtraction due a miscount on an earlier post *** * - 5 pts*  (Erased from Grand total points directly)



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *22 comments*
Total nights: *7 nights*
Total points this night: *18* 
Grand total points: *403 pts*  


I bet I will lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Pickman

Night 7:  Another lucid:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/pick...tm-fail-63961/

2 dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 1.5 points
First DILD = 10 points
WBTB success = 2 points

Total = 15.5 points

----------


## imazu

I just gotta say, this comp is freaking AWESOME!! This is the first time I've participated in something like this and it's great. I'd like to thank Sensei and everyone else who had a hand in making this happen. So much fun!!!  :boogie: 
I bet I will become lucid tonight!

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 7th Night:*

Previous points: 38 Points

WBTB: 2 points
1 Fragments: 0,5 point

Competition total: 40,5 Points

----------


## KonchogTashi

*Last 2 nights scoring combined:*

2 WBTB= 4 Points (friday night was a wake and try to back to bed, ended up with insomnia for the rest of the night)
2 dreams=2 pts.
1 fragment= .5
_total for 2 nights = 6.5_

Running total= 15.5 + 6.5= 21 pts.

not feeling  great about my performance. Where da lucidity at?

----------


## KestrelKat

I second what blobularwindmil said!  This is so awesome.  It's giving me more of a drive to get lucid and is really getting my imagination going!


Day 7
*~The Journal~*

Finally able to sleep mostly through the night!  Woke up once at 4-ish and tried to WILD, failed, but still got lucid in the next dream  ::D: 


Points:
3 full dreams: *3 pts*
1 DILD: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
Unspecified Dream Control (Book-Case Portal): *3 pts*
Flying: *4 pts*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
TOTM Completed: *10 pts* (is it only the January tasks that count...?)
Object Changing: *4 pts + 5 pts for fictional character*
Completed Second 3-Step: *10 pts*



Total for Day 7: *62 pts*

Week 1 Challenge: 
First Dream on *Day 1*
When I found out Gilbert was safe, I had such a great feeling.  I was almost in tears I think.  I'd give this a 9.5, only because I don't think it's the ABSOLUTE BEST I've felt ever in a dream, but it's probably second-ish best.  There was so much love there.
*19 pts*


Competition Subtotal: *172.5 pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 5

----------


## Ctharlhie

indont have any memory of the dream before lucidity, and it didn't exactl last long, but a cool, high lucidity LD nonetheless...

*Spoiler* for _lucid dream_: 



i become lucid and, inspired by sivason's post in Sageous' memory thread, http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2145631, I try to remember where my body is sleeping and what is happening in my life at my family home, in between terms such at university, while rubbing my hands to stabilise. However, I have taken too much focus away from the dream scene and it fades.



68
+10 for dild
+1 for stabilising
= 79

----------


## Nfri

0 points last night

new personal goal: listen to music

bet :Off to Bed:

----------


## Antoia

*Night 6*
1 fragment - 0.5 pt

Night total: *0.5 pt*

*Night 7*
1 fragment - 0.5 pt
1 dream - 1 pt

Night total: *1.5 pts*
Competition total: *28 pts*

Going to get more sleep the next few days. Looking out for some lucids  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Non-lucid Nap
~Driem~
1 NLD: 1

*New Total:** 276*

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered 4 fragmented dreams. That's my first 2 points of the competition  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

I found my dream journal! It was in a pocket on my bag I forgot about.

4 dreams-4 points
3 fragments-1.5 points
competition total-140.5 points

My dream recall was really bad on Monday, Tuesday and last night. I'm feeling confident, though! I bet 5 points I'll have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## OneUp

Night #7

1 DILD: 10 points
Flying: 4 points
Interacting with a DC: 2 points
Betting: 5 points
2 full NLD's: 2 points
4 frags: 2 points
New Total: 72.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneup/tunnel-63969/

I bet I will have a Lucid Dream tonight

----------


## Sensei

Harumph. I am tired. I had 2 lucids last night, but no time to DJ, it is already 230 AM here. No bet for tonight. Work got me all tied up.  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

took the evening and night off.

2 fragments: 1 point

+(f) DO high over road riding bike into oncoming traffic, flashing headlights
+(f) DO following friend JT on freeway, he takes overpass I follow

Oh, I forgot the good feeling thing.  In my one LD I didn't notice feeling anything good at all, 
so that's a 1: 2 points

night total: 3
competition total night #8: 74.5 + 3 = 77.5

----------


## Nfri

4 fragmets = 2p
2 dreams = 2p
wbtb = 2p
dild = 10p
fully phase = 8p
incubation = 15p
bet = 5p

week challenge = 8 x 2 = 16p

best feeling rated 8 was in the dream that my mind generated real like fantasy forest and the elvish/viking city. I've felt so excited about the place.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63819/

During my morning dream journaling I remebered two more fragments, which one of them was lucid in the first half of the night. 

I'm in my grandmothers living room. I don't recall how I become lucid but I know I remember my three step task. I need to go out to perform my teleport. I try to fully phase through a solid wall. It's not working. I try it and then I'm stucked in the wall. It feels not very good. Can't move. I somehow get back to the living room. There is a window so I try to phase through it. I'm trapped in the window. I focus hard and manage to get to the garden. I tell to myself I need practice in phasing things up so I do that for a while and then I think I loose my lucidity and don't wake up.
*total* = 234 + 60 = 294

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, finally I had a very good night, since the last three were a bit weak for my average. Also did the advanced ToTM  :smiley: 

I lost to recall a full dream, as I did forget to write it down. No fragments neither, but here it is my lucid:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...owntown-63974/

Win Bet *(+5 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
First DILD *(+10 pts)*
WBTB *(+2 pts)*
Advanced Flight *(+10 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Advance Summoning *(+10 pts)
*Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Dream Character Interaction *(+2 pts)
*Unespecified (blast) *(+3 pts)
*Element Manipulation *(+8 pts)
*Mass Telekinesis *(+10 pts)
*Eat something *(+4 pts)*
Use an Electronic *(+4 pts)
*Partial Transformation (shrinking) *(+4 pts) 
*Time Control *(+10 pts)*
Meet a teammate *(+7 pts)*
Show your teammate a previous dream *(+10 pts)*


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *22 comments*
Total nights: *8 nights*
Total points this night: *108* 
Grand total points: *511 pts*

----------


## imazu

WORST FAIL EVER. Dear god, I can't believe this happened.. I guess I really need to work on paying more attention to my RCs when I do them.. lol. That being said, this dream had extreme vividness. I also recalled some fragments which I'm not going to journal.
~OMGDream~
1 NLD: 1
3 Fragments: 1.5
WBTB: 2
*
Prev. Total:* *276*
*New Total:* *280.5*

*3-Step Task:*
(X) Advanced Flying
(X) Mass Telekinesis
(X) Time Control

*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire.
*Personal Task:* Summon a character/characters from 3rd Rock From The Sun. (Preference: Advanced Summon by summoning more than one of them at the same time)

----------


## MrPriority

Night #6:
1 Dream : 1 Point
2 Fragments : 1 Point
WBTB : 2 Points

Night #7:
2 dreams : 2 points
WBTB: 2 Points

Night #8:
1 Dream: 1 Point
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points

Is the best feeling thing for a LD only or can it also be from a normal dream?

Last total: 38.5
*
New Competition total:48*

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points
1 fragment-0.5 points
WBTB attempt-2 points
lost bet--5 points
total--0.5 points

competition total-140 points

----------


## Nightfeather

Night 8: Nothing, 0 pts.

@KonchogTashi:
15.5 + 6.5= 22 pts.
One point can make the difference  :wink2:

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 8
*~The Journal~*


Points:
1 full dream: *1 pt*
2 Fragments: *1 pt*
WBTB Fail: *2 pt*



Total for Day 7: *4 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *176.5 pts*



** Correcting for the Week 1 Task:
Best feeling in an LD: 
*Mononokehime's Sacred Forest Pond Thing*
I give this one an 8.5/10
It was so peaceful and beautiful, and I love everything Miyazaki, so this moment made me feel pretty darn good.  It doesn't trump that feeling I had the very first time I got Lucid (was so happy I lost it immediately) but it's high up on my list of good feels.
So I need to take *2 pts* off my total.

New Total: *174.5 pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 6




... I just re-read the Week 1 Challenge, I didn't realize it had to be an LD... Let me fix my points in a moment, gotta think about which one was the best feeling  :smiley:

----------


## Pickman

Night 8:  Just one dream and two fragments = 2 points.  Sleep wasn't too good last night.

----------


## KonchogTashi

2 fragments= 1 pt.

Total= 22 pts.

Gotta git mah head in da game.

----------


## imazu

Nap WILD!  ::D: 
~Drayum~
WILD - 10
RC - 1
DC Interaction - 2
Basic Summon - 4 (+5 fictional character)
Personal Task - 15

*Prev. Total:* 280.5
*New Total:* *317.5*

*NEW!Personal Task:* Summon Mulder and/or Scully from X-Files!
*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hello all!  I now present week 2's official...

*Challenge Task*

As usual, there will be one _Challenge Task_ each week.  Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

*Week 2:*

The theme of this week's task will be based around your team.

*Pirates*: Find a ninja shrine and steal their sacred ninja scrolls.
*Ninjas*: Find a pirate ship and steal their awesome pirate's booty.

*Montagues and Capulets*:
Choose between:
• Attend the Capulet ball and fall in love with Romeo or Juliet.
• Defeat your rival in a sword duel. If you're Capulet, defeat Romeo. If you're Montague, defeat Tybalt.

*Beatles*: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Beatles song. Report their response.
*Stones*: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Rolling Stones song. Report their response.

(Credit goes to Sensei, Dreamer, AnotherDreamy, ThreeCat, PercyLucid, and NyxCC for these ideas!)

----------


## Sensei

> Hello all!  I now present week 2's official...
> 
> *Challenge Task*
> 
> As usual, there will be one _Challenge Task_ each week.  Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.
> 
> *Week 2:*
> 
> The theme of this week's task will be based around your team.
> ...



I approve this message

----------


## KestrelKat

Oooooooooooo sounds fun!!
Going to the Capulet Ball, myahaha.  Maybe I'll do both... Go to the ball, get Romeo, and then kill him.



Ohhh, and I think I'll bet on tonight.  I might as well.

----------


## fogelbise

Party duty all day yesterday and then way too much partying til 4am.

Night 7: 1 dream, 5 fragments, wbtb: 5.5pts
Night 8: 3 fragments, late wbtb: 3.5pts

Previous total 97.5pts + 9 = *106.5pts*

Gotta find the motivation to do what I know I need to do. Too much stress lately. Blah x3

----------


## OneUp

Night #8

3 full NLDs: 3 points
2 frags: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points
lost bet: -5 points
New Total: 73.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...ot-babe-63992/

Dream Recall is getting really high now and DJing is taking an hour to do now also.

----------


## imazu

It's 10:35pm here and I'm going to bed soon. I bet I'll be lucid!  ::upsidedown:: 

Ugh.. I am so frustrated right now. It's 2:18am and I'm still awake... my body temperature keeps fluctuating and my mind refuses to be calm. Curtis is about to get up for work now so I'm gonna try again to fall asleep after he leaves.. I really hope I get some shut-eye before the baby wakes up for the morning.  ::yawn::   :Sad:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Saturday Night:*

DILD - 10
3 dreams, wbtb - 5
bet - 5
--> 20
Saturday Night Competition Total: 373

*Sunday Night:*

5 DILD - 30
1 WILD - 10
4 dreams, wbtb - 6
--> 46

*DILD #1*
DC interaction - 2
Flying - 4
Super Strength - 4
DEILD - 2
RC - 1
--> 13

*DILD #2*
DC interaction - 2
Flying - 4
Telekinesis - 4
RC - 1

*WILD*
RC - 1

*DILD #3*
DC interaction - 2

*DILD #4*
DC interaction - 2
flying - 4
--> 20

*DILD #5*
DC interaction - 2
Eat Something - 4
Invincibility - 4
Electronic Device - 4
Time Control - 10
Mass Telekinesis - 10
Elemental Manipulation - 8
--> 42

Sunday Night Total: 42 + 20 + 13 + 46 = 121

*Best Feeling Dream*: 7.5 x 2 = 15

Sunday Night Competition Total: 373 + 121 + 15 =  *509*

*http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...-lucids-63996/*

I bet *5 points* that I will be lucid again tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Wow AnotherDreamer you are hard to keep behind... sharing a bed with Dreamer has its advantages  ::D:  (lucid dreaming speaking of course, other advantages are beyond my business  ::D: ) Awesome job mate!!! You are making this competition interesting, very, you and a few more, but you are the one behind my rear lol.



I am gonna sweat hard, but I need to keep you from the distance... even though last night did not help... I am so WILDing this afternoon!

Well, I could have the worst night ever in terms of recalls. I slept like a bear... but did not even woke up to go to the bathroom (extremely rare) and only recalled one fragment. But early morning sex and falling asleep afterwards provided a tiny DILD. I am not giving myself points for this WBTB because I had no intents to WBTB... I did not notice falling asleep until I was in the dream.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...k-broke-63997/
Dream Fragment *(0.5 pts)*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-flight-63998/
First DILD*(+10 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*
Stabilize Dream *(+1 pts)*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-blasts-63835/
*Best dream of the week:* This was a cool dream, but not my best work in my lucid life, so it is getting 8 points x 2 = 16 pts.


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *22 comments*
Total nights: *9 nights*
Total points this night: *32.5* 
Grand total points: *543.5 pts*

----------


## Sensei

OK... my 2 LDs from yesterday


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




I am walking in my room. I realize I am dreaming and RC. I notice that it is quite unstable and wake up in pain.

I am walking in a hotel room, I realize I am dreaming. I RC and phase through the wall to outside. There is one car and I jump in. It is not working. I jump out and open the hood. it is destroyed. I TK it all and fix it. I make jump in the car, drive, and... who knows? I forgot. lol 





4 Dreams = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point

DILD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Mass TK = 10 points
fixing magic = 3 points
electronics = 4 points

bet = 5 points

Total = 45

Last night (no bet because I knew...  :tongue2: )

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points

Total = 5 points

Total for both = 50 points

Weekly feel goods:
Time warping 5/10
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2145171
interacting with DC 6/10 (I've had better wife dream characters...)
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2144967
Mirror mirror 7/10
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2145705

After thinking about the mirror, I realize that it looked more like the Shrek mask.

Much better and creepier.
7 X 2 = 14 points
Total for competition = 368 + 14 = 382 points

----------


## JoannaB

When I first woke up I remembered a dream, but my mind wondered before I wrote it down, and now there is no memory of it. Nooo!

----------


## spellbee2

Oops, fell a little behind with updating.

Friday night had nothing, not during my regular sleep or my nap. So yeah, 0 pts for that one.

Saturday night:
2 fragments - *1 pt*

Sunday nap:
1 dream - *1 pt*
1 DILD - *10 pts*

The dream itself wasn't much, so I'll just post it here.


*Spoiler* for _Dream and DILD_: 



I was playing some Luigi's Mansion-esque horror game. I was at this point playing a side-scrolling Castlevania-style level, where I was attacked by monsters. I remember physically feeling the pain of the main character, even though I wasn't actually in the game. My mom yelled at me to go outside for something. As I walked out the door, I became lucid for some reason. I wasn't thinking straight, however, and I thought in order to take off and fly, I needed to find some high ground, like the top of my car. I tried to jump up there, but my feet felt like concrete, and I only got a few inches off the ground. I ended up crawling onto the hood, but then I was woken up by my noisy neighbors playing their dorm-shaking bass for no reason. I would've gone back to sleep, but the Japanese food I had for lunch had kicked in, so that was my top priority instead.  :tongue2: 




Sunday night
1 dream - *1 pt*

3-Night Total - *13 pts*
Competition Total - *159.5 pts*

This weekend had a lot of late nights for me, due to homework and different events and stuff. However, today is still young, so *I bet 5 points that when I take my nap today, I will become lucid*.

----------


## imazu

Well, got about 4 hours of sleep, no WBTB, and recalled 1 NLD
Hopefully I can get something done in my nap today and win me another bet.
Despite the bad sleep so far this 24hrs, I'm feeling confident.  ::yddd:: 
*New Total:* *318.5*

----------


## KonchogTashi

WBTB insomnia again. I got five hours of sleep prior to getting up, so the only loss is the long REM at the end of a nights sleep.

1 fragment= .5
WBTB= 2 Pts.
*Night total= 2.5 pts*

*running total= 24.5*

----------


## dolphin

So, I fully transformed into an incomplete dolphin, if that makes any sense, lol. I'm getting close, I think!

4 dreams-4 points
2 fragments-1 point

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ion-2-2-64008/

first lucid-10 points
reality check-1 point
flying-4 points
teleport-7 points
full transformation-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
personal goal-15 points

total-54 points

competition total-194 points

----------


## fogelbise

Night 9:
2 dreams, 3 fragments, wbtb=5.5pts
DILD=10pts
Flying=4pts
Previous total: 106.5pts + 19.5= *126pts*

Edit to add DJ link: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...etition-64014/

Short, but just the beginning of my next great LD streak!

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition:*

Previous points: 40,5 Points

*8th Night:*
2 Dreams: 2 points

*9th Night:*
2 Dreams: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
First DILD of the Night: 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization: 1 Point
Interact with a Dream Character: 2 points

I don't think levitating for a few seconds a couple meters above the ground counts as flying.

Link to DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/spra...etition-64007/

Competition total: 58,5 Points

----------


## imazu

Yayy for lucid naps  :smiley: 
~SexyDream~
1 NLD - 1
1 Fragment - .5
DILD - 10
Won Bet - 5
Personal Task - 15
Summon - 4 (+5 fictional characters)
DC Interaction - 2
TOTM - 10

*Prev. Total:* 318.5
*New Total:* *371*

*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire.
*NEW!Personal Task:* Fly into the sun.

----------


## MrPriority

Day#9:
1 fragment: 0.5 Points
2 Dreams: 2 Points
WBTB: 2 Point
Best feeling:  Before I got lucid for the first time in this competition I was feeling quite normal and ok. Therefor 6. The rest of the LD I was totally angry and only other LD I was in a nightmare, haha. So just feeling average will have to do this time.
6 x 2 = 12Points
*New Competition total: 64.5 Points*

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I am about to go to bed, but I shall say first:

*I bet I will LD tonight*

And with that being said...  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Pickman

Night 9 (I think):  I remember nothing = 0 points

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 9
*~The Journal~*


Points:
3 full dreams: *3 pts*
1 DILD: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
WBTB fail: *2 pt*
Won Bet: *5 pt*



Total for Day 9: *21 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *195.5 pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 7

----------


## OneUp

Night #9

No Recall due to abrupt change in sleep schedule and not alot of sleep.

Thats okay though guys, I'll make it up tonight.

Total: 73.5 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



A lot of dreams and a couple super short lucid dreams  ::D: 
I became lucid while peeing then immediately woke up. 

I became lucid again while looking at a wall that was covered in strange bugs. I did a reality check then I think I opened my actual eyes while I was still dreaming. I was jolted into bed suddenly and I tried to roll out but it felt like my chest was pinned there. I used telekinesis to move my body but only my legs flailed off the bed while my chest and vision remained stuck in place. I did more RCs to make sure I was dreaming Still. I blinked my eyes once and I could suddenly feel my body in bed and I could move, what I was seeing remained unchanged. Weird.


9 dreams, 2 fragment, wbtb - 12
2 DILD - 15
RC - 1
telekinesis - 4
bet - 5
-->37

Competition Total: 509 + 37 = *546*

I bet 5 points that I will be lucid again tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Two lucid naps in one day! I'm posting this several hours late.. but whatever lol
~Draim~
DILD - 5
RC - 1
DC Interaction - 2
Flying - 4

*Prev. Total:* 371
*New Total:* *383*

I bet I'll be lucid again tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Welp, had two naps today actually, and managed to get lucid in one, even if for just a bit.

Nap 1
DILD - *10 pts*
Flying - *4 pts*
Bet - *5 pts*

Again, it's short, so I'll just put it here.

*Spoiler* for _Nap 1_: 



I think I immediately FAed in my bedroom at home, and my mom was saying something about someone coming over. I walked over to the window, and looked down to see a small black Smart car pulling in my driveway. I realized that I wasn't wearing a shirt - only a pair of jeans. I rushed downstairs, but there was a ton of suitcases and pillows stacked up at the bottom. I managed to climb over them to get the laundry room, but realize there's no shirts hanging up. I immediately regretted taking such a long nap, and went to head upstairs, when I remembered that I had laid down to take a nap in my dorm, not at home. This made me become lucid. I tried to fly, but like my last lucid, my feet felt like they were made of cement. I walked over to the stairs, and stood on them for a while, facing the stack of suitcases. I focused and said out loud, "This is a dream." As I said the words, I suddenly felt lighter and started to float up. I continued to float until I hit the ceiling, and then the dream destabilized. No matter, anyway, since my 30 minute timer for my power nap went off while it was destabilizing, so I wouldn't have made it much further anyway.




Nap 2
1 dream - *1 pt*

Nap(s) total - *20 pts*

Also realized I forgot to add the Week 1 challenge to my points total. I gave *this dream* a 10, as I was still shaking with excitement for an hour after waking up.
Week 1 Challenge - *20 pts*
Competition total - *199.5 pts*

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 10th night:*

 Previous points: 58,5 Points

1 Dream: 1 point
 1 Fragment: 0,5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Competition total: 62 Points

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, a pretty good night for me. And now, I am heading a couple days with my wife to a spa... let's see how it goes during the nights  :smiley:  But today I scored good and had an awesome lucid, felt pretty cool, even thought not my best ones.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...driving-64028/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...s-space-64029/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...my-cats-64030/
Dream Fragment x3 *(1.5 pts)*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-flight-64031/
Full Dream *(1 pts)
*First DILD *(10 pts)
*Advance Flight *(10 pts)*
Stabilization *(1 pts)*
Advanced Telekinesis *(10 pts)*
Invincibility *(4 pts)*
Bet *(5 pts)*
DC Interaction *(2 pts)**[COLOR="#1E90FF"]*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...d-never-64032/
Full Dream *(1 pts)
*First WILD *(10 pts)
*WBTB *(2 pts)
*RC *(1 pts)
*Flight *(4 pts) 
*Teleport *(7 pts)
*Incubation *(15 pts)*
Full Transformation *(10 pts)* 
Advance Fictional Summoning *(15 pts)*
Personal Task *(15 pts)*
WILD-Chain 1 *(5 pts)
*WILD-Chain 2 *(5 pts)*

* Edit: Forgot to add *Meet teammate: 7 pts*


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *10 nights*
Total points this night: *141.5* 
Grand total points: *681 pts*  


New Personal Task: The Shadow Realm
New Incubation: Toon World.

Get ready Sensei for a duel  ::D: 

I bet I will LD tonight, at the hotel  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Starting to think I might be getting a mental block over mirrors, lol

*Spoiler* for _The LD_: 



I had been attempting WILD, and now I am attempting WILD in a room I have never seen before. I start getting bodily distortions, and then I notice the branches of a fir tree reaching in through the window, and the more I look at it the more these sensations increase. I close my eyes and they subside. At first I think that to transition I need to look at the tree, but then I reject this as patently absurd and reality check. Now lucid, I get out of bed and float down the landing and stairs as if in moon gravity. I can't believe the perceptual realism. I get to the living room and remember Sivason's WL recall technique, but I reason that I can remember to remember my waking life is memory enough, and I don't want to waste time. I think about my Twin Peaks task and approach my living room mirror, wanting to make up for my previous fail. Rather than blindly leap into it, I decide to try and alter the reflection to show my intended scene. I start rubbing my hands over the mirror, as if to wipe away the surface and reveal my destination, but this only results in an authentic feeling of friction and squeaky noise. Then I start tapping my fingers on the mirror. This has a bit more effect, making the mirror ripple where I am tapping it, but I'm also repelled as if by some magnetic force. Every time I try to approach the mirror now I am thrown back. I am just about to start trying something else when I wake.



Previous score = 79
+10 for DILD
+1 for RC
= 90p

----------


## Nfri

2f = 1p
2d = 2p
wbtb = 2p
dild = 10p
stabilization = 1p
dc interact = 2p
flying = 4p
basic summon = 4p
Eat someting = 4p
mass telekinesis = 10p
toty = 30p

day before yesterday
2d = 2p
wbtb = 2p

*total* = 294 + 74 = 368 points

dj
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...n-day-8-64035/

----------


## JoannaB

I remembered a dream finally again. (1pt) Total: 6.5 points

Now it was a fairly disturbing dream and alas not even remotely close to being lucid.

----------


## FryingMan

night #9

dj: comp-scoaa-night-9-searching-sun/

4 dreams, 1 fragment: 4.5

night #9 total: 4.5

night #10, LD #96

dj: work-weird-kitchen-bombs-doll-baby-dancing-grls-party

2 fragments: 1
9 dreams: 9
1 DILD: 10
interact with DC: 2
stabilize: 1
WBTB: 2

night #10 total: 25

competition total: 77.5 + 4.5 + 25 = 107

I accomplished my goal of connecting to waking life memory in the dream but I looked back and didn't update this goal in writing in the thread so I guess I don't get those points, and now that I've done it in a dream, I can't claim it as  goal any more  :Sad: .

----------


## PercyLucid

> I accomplished my goal of connecting to waking life memory in the dream but I looked back and didn't update this goal in writing in the thread so I guess I don't get those points, and now that I've done it in a dream, I can't claim it as  goal any more .



Just claim them mate  :smiley:  It just was an error of not typing it here, but you did the dream work. Add the points!

----------


## imazu

Well, body decided I was supposed to be wide awake extra early.. no lucids yet! Lets hope for a nap later..
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

*Prev. Total:* 371
*New Total:* *375*

*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire
*Personal Task:* Fly into the sun

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams-3 points
2 fragments-1 point
total-4 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ion-2-3-64044/

Lucid #1
First lucid-10 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-16 points

Lucid#2
lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-21 points

night total-41 points
competition total-235 points

----------


## bemistaken

So sorry I have been missing for the last few days. Have had a death in the family and it has been downhill from there...

Will record dreams in dream journal today to get caught up. Didn't mean to let you down stones!

----------


## fogelbise

Night 10 (confirmed night #; some posts were confusing me on how many nights we are into this).

Another fairly short one but I'm on the verge of a rush of LD's tonight! I will bet 5pts!

2 dreams, 5 fragments, wbtb=6.5pts
DILD=10pts
DC interact=2pts
RC=1pts
Not counted Night 9 RC=1pts

Previous total 126pts + 20.5 = *146.5pts*

DJ link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...ight-10-64048/

My best of competition (until tonight) link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...night-3-63836/

*Sorry to hear Bemistaken!! Look for them in your dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/30/2015
Method: WBTB MILD
Total Sleep time???

Dreams remembered
1.  I was working a 12 hour shift in a prison like organization. Everyone was mean as hell. A girl was really threatening this guy's ass, but I knew if she did, he would eventually kill her.

2.  I was being forced to marry this guy. His family held me captive. They made me lie down and they held me down so he could have sex with me, I broke lose and ran.

3. I met a family from Germany. It was a couple with 5 kids. I was talking about how this 1 year old is a genius. Every time I asked her a question, she would answer it with the intellect of Albert Einstein.

WBTB fail= 2 points
Dreams remembered (3)= 3 points
Total points= 5 points

*Total Competition points= 36 ½ points*

----------


## bemistaken

> Beatles: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Beatles song. Report their response.
> Stones: Ask a DC to sing a line of their favorite Rolling Stones song. Report their response.



CL, just the motivation I need...I'm going to see if I can make Freddie Mercury appear with them!  :boogie:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

These scores are starting to get repetitive!

Competition night 7
1 dream, WBTB, 3 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...-motogp-64050/

Competition night 8
1 dream, WBTB, 3 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...ht-soup-64051/

Competition night 9
1 dream, WBTB, 3 points.
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...bit-run-64052/

Summary of points so far:

Night 1: 16.5
Night 2: 0.5
Night 3: 4
Night 4: 5
Night 5: 1
Night 6: 3

Night 7: 3
Night 8: 3
Night 9: 3

Competition so far: 39 points

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Sensei

Yesterday:
2 dreams = 2 points
 :tongue2: 

Last night:
2 dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points
personal goal = 15 points

semi total = 19

WILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
Advanced summon = 10 points
super speed = 4 points
fly = 4 points
gain invulnerability = 4 points
change gravity = 6 points
Mass TK = 10 points
unspecified dream control (change the state of something to only exist when gravity is sideways) = 3 points
time manipulation = 10 points 
super strength = 4 points
interact with DC = 2 points

semi total = 19 + 68 = 87

DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
fly = 4 points
element manipulation = 8 points
super strength = 4 points
mass tk = 10 points

semi total = 87 + 39 = 126

DILD = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
eat something = 4 points

semi total = 126 + 11 = 137

DILD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points

137 + 8 = 145

145 + 2 (previous day) = 147

382 + 147 = *529 points*


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




Get done with my WBTB and lay down. images are really really really vivid. I know I am going to WILD, so I start going through my goals. I run through them over and over until I realize that I am alone in a white void. Stabilize. This will be easy. I create a quick tunnel and start running through it. I increase my speed to where the walls are all blurry and create a huge open box in the hallway that the only way to get out is to fly. I fly through and land. I keep running through the obstacle course like thing that seems to be making itself now. A dream playplace to practice dream powers. It is in a warehouse that reminds me of the warehouse in Tony Hawk's Pro Skater, but soooo much bigger and more rooms rather than open places.



There is a room with large cylinders (going from ceiling to floor flying at you while you run through, I ran through it one time without getting hit. I go through the whole place once, and then I change gravtity and try to go through the whole thing again. I can't quite get through some places, so I start making more platforms and start TKing them around to where I want it. I make it so that they only exist when it is messed up. I keep running and go back to the room with huge cylinders, but with it sideways, it is more like another platform game. I jump from platform to platform. I miscalculated and one of them knocked me off onto another one, when I stood up I got knocked down again. I land on a third and this time I get up fighting. One of them is about to hit me and I slow down the time on it and throw a punch at it (looked too much like a boxing bag to ignore. I hold my punch so that it will charge and I release. It flew about 50 feet across the room. I got out of there and found a huge slide. I definitely didn't make that, looks like it created from the empty spaces I accidentally left. It also put some DCs in here. They are all entering the rooms and going through, going down the slide and also just hanging out. I see a place that looks like platforms from a playplace. They lead up to the ceiling. I go up and see the stars out there. I also see a DC staring at the stars. "How did you get in here?" I ask him.
"I come here most days and nights when I get a chance." He responds. I don't remember much else. 

I am eating with my wife. I just got fired from my job and we are eating out. Didn't really need it much, but still disappointed. I get a phone call from "my old boss" 
"Hey, we need some workers on this new place that I just built. I need someone with your abilities and thought I would ask you first. Would you be willing to work here for about 20$ an hour?" She says
"What is the job?"
"Just come to (someplace) soon and talk to me about it." 
I end up there after running some minor errands. I step inside and she start explaining that it is a playplace for dreamers. OH!!! It is a place that I just created I realize. Must be a dream. RC. 
"I can work here." I say when she is done explaining "Mind if I do a quick run through?"
"Go for it! Staff can go through for free and stay here as long as they want. It really has become more of a hang out than anything else."
I go inside and it is... similar, but definitely changed. It is no longer a "fast paced dream control running course" but it is now at least 5 acres X 5 acres X 5 acres. Still has the jungle gym roof top access, but this time the first step is 40 feet up, making it impossible to get there unless you are a LDer. There are about 5 different directions that I can go when I step in. There is a huge slide N (looks like a half pipe that goes about 200 feet up), a hallway E, W, and N (North one is to the East of the slide) and there are steps on the left of the slide that go up (huge steps, 10 feet up 10 feet across). I notice that the dream has made it a little more realistic since last time I was here and has made it a little more dreamlike at the same time. It just makes sense as a place for people to hang out in dream. The previous way was really made for only me. lol.
I go into a hallway and start noticing that there are people everywhere, but the place is big enough that it is almost like a maze. Down the hallway I find a room without a floor. I am tempted to jump down, but I just fly across it until I see two entrances on top of each other. I choose the bottom and land. It starts going upwards (I laugh because I am sure that the top one would go downwards) It makes a quick right and I am at the slide. There are some DCs chilling out with their feet over the edge. 
"What do yall usually do here?" I ask.
"This place is the best hang out spot! We usually just go through some obstacles and then we chill out here or at our secret spot." 
"Do other people find your secret spots?"
"This place is big enough, and the paths change often enough that we have managed to keep it hidden. We use it as a base when playing the games."
I have a lot of questions, but I already knew the answers to the questions that I had asked. The places on the outermost sides stays the same, and when a change comes to a base, the people that use that as a base are shown the new way to the base. The original slide and the original few entrances always stay the same, but the inside will continue changing every day/week/month depending on which they have chosen. There are about 10 across and 10 up entrances all on top of each other. 100 entrances. It gets harder to get through depending on which level you choose. I choose an easy one on the bottom and am met with an ice level. I burn through it and walk through to the next door. The whole place acts like a Zelda dungeoun with everything resetting when you leave and open the next door. cylinder room, normal way. I run through and throw punches each time one gets close, letting them fly across the room, they all start moving as fast as I have hit them. I use TK and stop all of them from moving probably 70 of them. I enter the next room and there are two entrances, one right and one left. I take the left and am teleported to the beginning. haha, lost forest. Nice touch. I sit with the people on the slide and talk to them again. I forget about what though. Wake up a little later. 


I am in a desert. Everything is about 1 mile. Each building. There doesn't appear to be many people who have vehicles, so people walk miles and miles, but it seems to be always day time and no one sleeps. I am hanging with RDC and A. I realize that this is a dream. I think about going outside and doing some goals, but I remember that I am with DC friends, so I chill out with them, we eat and hand out for a while having a good dream time. Some good convos too.

I am in a lab. They are working on ways to genetically make better and better animals. I find some rats and they are in a cage. I catch a mouse before it gets too wild and realize that the cat got loose. I freak out and turn around. There is a friend of mine (Don't know who, but in the dream it was a friend) that grabs acid and pours it on the cat. The cat looks like a normal cat when you look at the fur, but it is more muscular like a lion and about twice the size of a big cat. He then grabs the cat and starts spreading the acid. It doesn't seem to effect humans, but it is spreading like mad. It is black and gets all over both of them and turns really weird. He has the acid all over his face and body and tongue. I step away from the TV (I was not in front of a TV before this) and walk into my bedroom, two of the cats are there waiting for me. I take off running and something glitches. I hear my sister, but it is cut off. She then glitches in front of me wearing a trench coat. It doesn't look like her at all and I ask if it is really her. She glitches and disappears. OH! I get it now I RC and start thinking about a goal. I summon my sister back in front of me. I start thinking... my goal... I am Sensei... I am 23... I am in my bed with my kids sleeping next to me... I look over at the room that I was just in. It is actually where I am sleeping. haha. I need to try this memory awareness thing more often. I am in the dream now... The sounds of my sister keeps coming up... could they actually in my house? hearing is the number one thing that we can access in dreams. I can hear both of my sisters now. It wakes me up to an FA. :/ 




Betting on tonight. 
New personal goal
think about my childhood in a dream (age 13 and below)

----------


## Antoia

*Night 8*
2 fragments - 1 pt

*Night 9*
2 fragments - 1 pt
1 dream - 1 pt

Total: 3 pts
Competition total: *31 pts*

----------


## Pickman

Night 10: I got 3 fragments = 1.5 points

----------


## Ctharlhie

Taking FryingMan's lead, and my own experiment, I'm also going to switch my personal task to "waking life connection" memory technique.

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 10
*~The Journal~*


Points:
2 full dreams: *2 pts*
WBTB fail: *2 pt*



Total for Day 10: *4 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *199.5 pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 7

----------


## Nfri

personal: in the begining of LD focus on 1)waking memory recall with 2)RCing, 3)stabilization, 4)goals recall, 5)anchoring, 6)gaining dream control, 7) short meditation and 8)remember false awakenings

incubation: the same

bet

----------


## KestrelKat

Also, I will bet on tonight!  I figure if I keep betting on myself, I'll be in the right mindset to lucid dream.

----------


## imazu

Got a nap, but no lucid..
1 NLD: 1
Lost Bet: -5

*Prev. Total:* 375
*New Total:* *371*

*Personal Incubation:* Bonfire
*Personal Task:* Fly into the sun

----------


## Sensei

Just added my points from last night. For those interested, here is the link:
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2146380

I am now at 529 points. :3 

I am hoping to update scores tomorrow. If the time allows. don't hold me to that, if I have another killer night like tonight I will be spending that time DJing and counting all my points up.

----------


## spellbee2

I had a ton of dreams last night, but since I was super lazy and didn't write any of them down, I forgot them all! Also had a scheduled WBTB, but I turned the alarm off and immediately went back to sleep, so I'm not counting it...  :tongue2: 

4 fragments - *2 pts*

Competition Total - *201.5 pts*

I'm tempted to bet, but I have a homework assignment that I need to work on, so I'm expecting a late night tonight... Meh, maybe tomorrow.

----------


## LouaiB

Nothing, nothing at all lol. Terrible dry spell. I've just been busy and nervous with tests and moving to a new home. Well, I lost a bet too.
But it's OK lol

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night 10:
3 dreams - 3 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Night total 5.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...eudo-fa-64066/


Summary of points so far:

Week one: 33 points
Night  8:  3
Night  9:  3
Night 10:  5.5

Competition so far: 44.5 points

At this point, I look like in not even going to match my score from last competition :-(

SammyTheSnake

----------


## FryingMan

5 dreams: 5
1 fragment: .5

night #11 total: 5.5
competition total: 107 + 5.5 = 112.5

dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...g-alley-64065/

I need a kick in the a$$: I'm betting for lucid tonight!

personal goals restatement:

incubation: food court at the mall
goal: narrate the dream

I won't claim points for the goal in my LD of last night since it would mean making an exception to the clear rules.  I think though that the rules for the next competition should encourage making and meeting goals from an unlimited set of goals, with no limits on repetition.   I think achieving our goals is most important: why should we be limited from doing something that we really want to do in dreams?  I think repeated achievement of goals in dreams should get points every single time: e.g., first-time achievement of goal: 15 points, repeated achievements: 5 points would be reasonable.    Talented dreamers are going to be able to wrack up points no matter what, the real point of the competitions is to push us farther and the achieve our goals.   Sensei and Dreamer and everyone have done a great job on this competition, it's a real improvement on earlier ones (which are still great) -- but we can do better!

Current scoring is heavily biased in terms of "doing": I think a whole new component of contemplation, engagement, careful observation (e.g., points for meditating in the dream) should be added.





> At this point, I look like in not even going to match my score from last competition :-(
> 
> SammyTheSnake



I know the feeling.  I did better one year ago when still new to LDing.   Need to recapture the beginner's mind, the excitement.   Bet on tonight,  I am -- the point of the night is TO GET LUCID.

----------


## Pickman

Night 11:  
1 whole dream = 1 point
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 3 points

----------


## Nfri

2f
1d
wbtb
bet -5
*total* = 368 - 1 = 367  ::shakehead::  ::makeitstop::  ::bslap::

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 11th night:*

Previous points: 62 Points 

1 Fragment: 0,5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Competition total: 64,5 Points

----------


## KonchogTashi

2 dreams= 2 pt.
1 fragments = .5 pt.
WBTB= 2 pts.

*Night total:* 4.5 pts.

running total: 24.5 + 4.5 = *29*

----------


## imazu

Welp, didn't have any lucids last night, and it's turning out to be a busy morning so no DJ.. again.. :[
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2 

*New Total:* *374*

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
bet = 5 points

DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
electronics = 4 points
fly = 4 points

total = 29 points

Total total = 529 + 29 =* 558 points*

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I am running in a crowd and I run into a friend of mine. _That was a dreamer that I ran into... why did I think that? No, this is just a memory of the past in a dream._ RC. I help him up and notice a car. I jump into it and start it up, I start driving around and find a wall that is about 100 feet high. I start to fly up the wall and wake up.




Betting on tonight as well. I definitely will be able to take a nap today, and I am 100% sure that I had a lucid dream with RDC and A in it (and their kid), but I don't remember it. I shall post it later if I remember.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 11
Not exactly what I had in mind but interesting none the less.

Either NREM lucid or just a weird unembodied LD after mini-awakening and going for DEILD.

3 dreams, 1 fragment, wbtb, 5 DJ's = 6.5pts
LD=10pts
Won bet=5pts
(I also had a semi lucid potential DILD; not counting.)

Previous total: 146.5pts + 21.5 = *168pts*

DJ link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...ight-11-64079/

----------


## spellbee2

Tried to incubate my Legend of Zelda dream by listening to some soundtracks before bed. No luck, though.

2 dreams - *2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night total - *4 pts*
Competition total - *205.5 pts*

----------


## PercyLucid

I can say, I lucked out this one. I am on vacation at a hotel spa. Last night, my wife and I drank a whole bottle of wine and two bottles of champagne... We did not get drunk, but I had a bit of a weird stomach. I woke up several times at night feeling fuzzy and I had a small DILD.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...agments-64077/
Dream Fragment x10 * 5 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...e-lucid-64078/

Full Dream *(1 pts)
*First DILD *(10 pts)*
Stabilize *(1 pts)*
Basic Flying *(4 pts)*
Advance Summoning *(10 pts)
*DC Interaction *(2 pts)*
Meet teammate *(7 pts)*



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *11 nights*
Total points this night: *40* 
Grand total points: *721 pts*  


I bet will LD tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

*Upper League - Expert

Pirates
Team Score: 331
Ninjas
Team Score: 549

Individual Scores*
• PercyLucid 721
• Sensei 558
• AnotherDreamer 546
• blobularwindmil 374
• Nfri 368
• dolphin 235
• fogelbise 168

*Middle League - Intermediate*
*
Montagues
Team Score: 90
Capulets
Team Score: 48

Individual Scores
*
• spellbee2 205.5
• KestrelKat 119.5
• FryingMan 112.5
• Ctharlhie 90
• OneUp 73.5
• MrPriority 64.5
• Nightfeather 22.5
• SammyTheSnake 44.5
• Pickman 24… unsure (not seeing a total will add up at the end of competition if he doesn’t give a total)
• StaySharp 14.5
• LouaiB 8


*Lower League - Beginner

Beatles 
Team Score: 14 points
Stones
Team Score: 43 points*

*Individual Scores
*• sprada 64.5
• bemistaken 36.5
• Antoia 31
• KonchogTashi 29
• JoannaB 6.5
• Individual 4.5


*Week 2 Challenges are worth 20 points!!! Forgot to post earlier.*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I'll update points later:

New personal task: summon Percylucid
New incubation: Amusement park

----------


## dolphin

4 dreams-4 points
1 fragments- 0.5 points
total-4.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ion-2-4-64083/

Lucid #1
1st lucid-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-12 points

Lucid#2
become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
teleport-7 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-18 points

night total-34.5 points
competition total-269.5 points

----------


## imazu

> *Personal tasks for week two are worth 20 points!!! Forgot to post earlier.*



In that case, I'll be adding 10 points to my score (5 points per Personal Task completed in week two, because I previously only gave myself 15 points per)

*Prev. Total:* 374
*New Total:* *384*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Tuesday Night:*

DILD - 10
wbtb, 5 dreams - 7
Mass Telekinesis - 10
DC interaction - 2
Bet - 5
-->34
Tuesday Night Competition Total: 546 + 34 = 580

*Wednesday Night:*

6 dreams, wbtb - 8
3 DILD - 20
1 WILD - 10
3rd step of 3-step-task - 15
Incubation - 15
Personal Task - 15
-->83

*DILD #1*
DC interaction - 2

*DILD #2*
DC interaction - 2
RC/stabilize - 1
Flying - 4
Fully phase through solid object - 10
Super Strength - 4
-->23

*DILD #3*
DC interaction - 2
Advanced Summoning - 10
Flying - 4
Super Strength - 4
Super Speed - 4
Teleport - 7
Change Gravity - 6
Mass Telekinesis - 10
Fully phase through solid object - 10
Elemental Manipulation - 8
Time Control - 10
--> 75

*WILD*
DC interaction - 2
RC/Stabilize - 1
-->3

Wednesday Night Total: 75 + 23 + 83 + 3 = 184
Wednesday Night Competition Total: 580 + 184 = *764*

*No Worries!*  ::content:: 

I bet 5 points that I will be lucid again tonight!

----------


## PercyLucid

* Point adjustments: 
* - 6 points*  (I previouly misscounted 10 points for two lucid chains, where I should have counted 4 points instead, so subtracting here.)
* +5 pts*  Won last night bet.

* Dreams.
Amazing night... just amazing, and I am going back home as soon as I upload this (wife ready to check out... under pressure here!!) but it was amazing.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...s-booty-64087/

Full Dream *(1 pts)*
DILD *(10 pts)* 
Stabilize *(1 pts)*
DC Interaction *(2 pts)*
Advance Flight *(10 pts)* 
Teleport *(7 pts)* 
Unespecified dream control (Invisible) *(3 pts)*
Steal booty from pirates *(20 pts)* 
Unespecified dream control (magic-atlas spell) *(3 pts)*
Advance summoning with fictional char *(15 pts)*
Meet teammate *(7 pts)*
Meet second teammate *(3 pts)*
Meet enemy *(5 pts)*
Meet extra  enemy *(3 pts)*
Show your teammate a previous dream *(10 pts)
*Pillow fight/Fight with teammates with all enemies *(30 pts)*
Advance telekinesis  *(10 pts)*
Convert an Enemy. [B](10 pts)

*Total:* 160 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...x-beach-64088/
Full Dream *(1 pts)*
WILD *(10 pts)* 
Stabilize *(1 pts)
*Flight *(4 pts) 
*Basic Summon *(4 pts)*
DC Interaction *(2 pts)*
Teleport *(7 pts)* 

*Total:* 29 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...taurant-64089/
Full Dream *(1 pts)*
2nd DILD *(5 pts)* 
Stabilize *(1 pts)
*Fly *(4 pts) 
*Teleport *(7 pts) 
*Eat something *(4 pts)
*Use electronics *(4 pts)
*Use Telekinesis *(4 pts)*
DC Interaction *(2 pts)
*Invulnerability *(4 pts)
*Unespecified dream control (blast) *(3 pts)*

*Total:* 38 points

*Total day:* 227 points.
*Adjustment:* -6 pts + 5 pts = -1 pts.


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *12 nights*
Total points this night: *226* 
Grand total points: *947 pts*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Show your teammate a previous dream *(10 pts)
> *Pillow fight/Fight with teammate *(30 pts)*



These can only be claimed once in the competition  ::santa:: 
awesome night Percy!

Edit: I'm pretty sure you can only do unspecified dream control task once per dream as well  :smiley:  That's all!

Edit #2: Also, I just noticed that you are counting your lucid dreams as a full dream. From my understanding, full dreams are meant to be non lucid, so you don't get points for it being both a full dream and a lucid dream.

----------


## imazu

> These can only be claimed once in the competition 
> awesome night Percy!
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure you can only do unspecified dream control task once per dream as well  That's all!
> 
> Edit #2: Also, I just noticed that you are counting your lucid dreams as a full dream. From my understanding, full dreams are meant to be non lucid, so you don't get points for it being both a full dream and a lucid dream.



Agreed.

----------


## imazu

I suppose my body/mind has decided the competition is already over! Lmao, STILL no lucids, just a couple frags and an NLD last night.. jeez... My Dad just came up for a visit and won't be gone 'til the competition really is over, but I can't let that distract me entirely! I still have the energy and time to dream! Just gotta get my butt back in gear.
~Driim~

*I bet I'll be lucid tonight!!* (_not counting any naps I get before 8pm tonight. My bets always start with the first sleep session after 8pm and end at the next 8pm_)

1 NLD: 1
2 Fragments: 2
WBTB: 2
Added points for Gravity Changing (pointed out by AnotherDreamer ~here~): 6

*Prev. Total:* 384
*New Total:* *395*

Oh my GOODNESS. I feel so behind right now.. lol. FREAKING ALMOST 1000 POINTS PERCY??? JEEZUS!!!  ::lol::

----------


## KonchogTashi

Huzzah! 
one of the best nights of dreaming I have had,_ except_ no lucids. My confidence was really starting to wane after days of no or spotty recall.

Question: Does a successful non-lucid incubation count for points? I will add my points up with and without it, so whichever way is fine.

*Night total*
4 dreams= 4 points
2 fragment= 1 point
WBTB= 2 points
Successful Incubation: childhood home "the farm"= 15 pts
night total with incubation= 22
without incubation= 7

*running total with incubation*= 51
without incubation= 36

DJ ENTRY:http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konc...ight-12-64093/

----------


## FryingMan

night #12

7 dreams: 7
1 fragment 0.5
WBTB: 2
lost bet: -5

night #12 total: 4.5

new competition total:  112.5 + 4.5 = 117

Why not, I bet again that I'll get lucid.   I can use the motivation.    The bet last night helped keep dreaming on my mind, and my dreams were very aware/present, just no inkling of lucidity...story of my recent dreaming life....

^^ KonchogToshi, yes incubation counts even for non-lucid.  In fact, it's more focused on non-lucid.

----------


## PercyLucid

OMG... I wished I knew that  :Sad:  I wasted a lot of lucid time to make those points  :Sad:  I would have done something different if I knew. 

Oh well, I will make the adjustments later, after my upcoming nap.

Not sure about the full dream vs lucid. You could recall a fragment of a lucid and still get points for fragment and for DILD.

About the unspecified dream control, I will fight you on that one. Is one dream control per dream/stain. Flying and Teleporting both grant points in the same dream. Throwing a blast or becoming invisible are two different dream controls so it is fair they both grant 3 points each. Unspecified is used for "all other type of dream control" but as long as they are different, they do grant 3 points each. (My thoughts)

Okay, time to WILD-Nap...

----------


## FryingMan

I think DILD is a bonus on top of the 1 point for the dream, not instead of the one point.   Sensei?

----------


## dolphin

4 dreams-4 points
3 fragments-1.5 points
competition total-275 points

----------


## fogelbise

Night 12:
Stronger cold symptoms started yesterday...ugh and already in a lull for much of this competition. I knew I was challenging myself trying to go up against this outstanding group of dreamers. I am resolved to the likelihood that I will finish last in the upper league, but I won't stop trying!

3 fragments, wbtb: 3.5pts + previous 168pts = *171.5pts*

----------


## PercyLucid

> Originally Posted by PercyLucid
> 
> 
> Show your teammate a previous dream *(10 pts)
> *Pillow fight/Fight with teammate *(30 pts)*
> 
> 
> 
> These can only be claimed once in the competition 
> awesome night Percy!



What a bummer  :Sad:  I wish there was no limitations like these... good way to waste a big chunk of a lucid... oh well, I am the only one to blame for not seeing it on the OP, I need to push it hard... and glad I saw that before the following WILD nap.

I will deduct my hard any 40 points from the grand total... at least I did telekinesis with all the pillows  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...dolphin-64102/

Full Dream *(1 pts)*
Nap-Wild *(5 pts)*
RC *(1 pts)*
Advance fly *(10 pts)*
Teleport *(7 pts)*
DC interact *(2 pts)*
Eat something. *(4 pts)*
Advance summoning. *(10 pts)*
Use electronics. *(4 pts)*
Full transformation. *(10 pts)*
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object *(8 pts)*

*Total Nap:* 62 pts


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *12 nights*
Total points this nap: *62* 
Grand total points: *969 pts*  


I would have hit 1,000 if I knew about only once pillow fight lol... well, I will tonight.

I bet I will LD tonight.

----------


## Sensei

OK, sorry blobular, I said personal tasks, but I meant challenge tasks. :/ I should have been more clear. I made a lot of mistakes with this competition, but I am constantly working to make it better for next time. I am hoping that the next one won't have a single problem or question on points.  :tongue2:  

So to* Everyone! Challenge tasks are worth 20 points this week. Not personal tasks.*

hmm... I am falling behind. Unforeseen personal stress came upon me and made me not able to sleep for 2 hours of my normal sleeping time. :/ I only got one lucid ok lucid last night that I forgot most of do to being awoke by the kids. 

Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
bet = 5 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
fly = 4 points
gain invulnerability = 4 points

total = 29 points

Total Total = 558 + 29 = 587 points

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




Don't remember much. I was in a cave that reminded me of a video game. There was a bunch of platforms that were all different colors. Reminded me of a cave with different luminescent lighting on each floor. There was a hole in between each place and a walkway inside the whole (like a staircase, but only on the sides. I don't remember my objective, but I knew that it was a dream and I was chasing someone. A DC told me which way he went and to go up. I couldn't get to the very top place without flying, so I flew. I noticed that the guy had started going down, and so I jumped down probably 600 feet. I don't remember anything before or after that (it took me 20 minutes to even get that). lol

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 12th night:*

Previous points: 64,5 Points

2 Dreams: 2 Points

Competition total: 66,5 Points

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night 11:
Finally I GET LUCID for more than a couple of seconds! Unfortunately my task recall want all that, but I did manage to summon and transform an entire mountain range, so that's pretty good!

2x Dream - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
RC (flying) - 1 point
Flying - 4 points
Advanced summoning - 10 points
Advanced transformation - 10 points
First of the step tasks (flying) - 5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...3rd-jan-64106/

Summary of points so far:

Week one: 33 points
Night  8:  3
Night  9:  3
Night 10:  5.5
Night 11: 44 points!

Competition so far: 88.5 points.

If I can get one more LD in the next couple of nights, I can still break the century!

Come on!

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Pickman

Night 11:

2 whole dreams = 2 points
1 WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 4 points

----------


## imazu

> OK, sorry blobular, I said personal tasks, but I meant challenge tasks. :/ I should have been more clear. I made a lot of mistakes with this competition, but I am constantly working to make it better for next time. I am hoping that the next one won't have a single problem or question on points.  
> 
> So to* Everyone! Challenge tasks are worth 20 points this week. Not personal tasks.*



OMG...  :Crying:  You cut me deep there buddeh.. lol nah, it's all good. This is an awesome competition (I mean c'mon, it's in the name, lol) and I will definitely be joining in on any future versions.

*New Total:* *385*

----------


## OneUp

Night #10,11 and 12
Been super busy for the last few days guys, but I'm back at it.
5 NLD's: 5 points
2 frags: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

New Total: 81.5

I plan on catching up tonight.
DJ's:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...-my-car-64038/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneup/fight-64067/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...valerie-64111/

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 11 - Nothing Remembered D:
Lost Bet: *-5 pts*


Day 12:
*~The Journal~*


Points:
3 full dreams: *3 pts*



Total for Day 11, 12: *-2 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *193.5 pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(  )* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 7

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> OMG... I wished I knew that  I wasted a lot of lucid time to make those points  I would have done something different if I knew. 
> 
> Oh well, I will make the adjustments later, after my upcoming nap.
> 
> Not sure about the full dream vs lucid. You could recall a fragment of a lucid and still get points for fragment and for DILD.
> 
> About the unspecified dream control, I will fight you on that one. Is one dream control per dream/stain. Flying and Teleporting both grant points in the same dream. Throwing a blast or becoming invisible are two different dream controls so it is fair they both grant 3 points each. Unspecified is used for "all other type of dream control" but as long as they are different, they do grant 3 points each. (My thoughts)
> 
> Okay, time to WILD-Nap...



The unspecified dream control thing makes sense to me. I wish sensei would comment on the DILD/full dream thing though. I could get quite a few points from that  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

Things are still not as awesome as I'd like them to be.
2 fragments, 15 full dreams and 2 WBTB attempts since my last post make for 34,5 points.

----------


## FryingMan

Big night, short lucid (won bet, yay, made up for yesterday's loss), just summaries at this point, will take 1-2 hours to fill in the details:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...reaming-64117/

7 dreams: 7
6 fragments: 3
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
RC: 1
phased through roof of car (stood up, upper body on the outside): *how to count this?*  It's more than "hand" but less than "fully phase through big solid object" (8)?  My eyes were open.    Count 4 for now: 4
won bet: 5

night total: 32

competition total night #13: 117 + 32 = 149

Betting worked wonders on mustering the will to recall, record, and keep resetting intent throughout the night.

So I bet again on tonight, the last night of the competition!

----------


## Nfri

Last two nights:
4 fragments = 2p
5 dreams = 5p
2x wbtb = 4p

dild = 10p
interact with a dc = 2p
use a gun = 3p

*total* = 367 + 26 = 393


Short lucid in the shopping center. I tried to summon something out of dc's pocket, but I found nothing in there. I see a woman cop. I begin to fight her and steal her gun. I try to use it, because the guns usually doesn't work. It does work and I blow her arm off. Blood is everywhere. Wake up with not good emotions about that situation.

----------


## PercyLucid

I had about two-three fragments also, but I cannot account points for them because I did not write them down and I cannot remember them, but it was a cool night, especially battling Sensei in a dual haha.

So here is all my work.

Bet won: * + 5 pts* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...rns-off-64119/
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
First DILD *(+10 pts)*
Use electronics *(+4 pts)*
Interact with a DC *(+2 pts)*
Stabilize *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flight *(+10 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Basic Summoning [B](+4 pts)

TOTAL: 39 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...y-dream-64120/
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
2nd DILD *(+5 pts)*
DC Interaction *(+2 pts)*
Stabilize *(+1 pts)*
Flight *(+4 pts)*

TOTAL: 13

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ng-duel-64121/
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
1st WILD *(+10 pts)*
RC *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flight *(+10 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Use electronics *(+4 pts)*
Advance Summoning/fictional char. *(+15 pts)*
Meet teammate. *(+7 pts)*
Incubation *(+15 pts)*
Personal Goal *(+15 pts)*

TOTAL: 85

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...cid-sex-64118/
WBTB *(+2 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Third DILD *(+5 pts)*
RC *(+1 pts)*
Flight *(+4 pts)*
DC Interaction *(+2 pts)*

TOTAL: 15



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *13 nights*
Total points this night: *157* 
Grand total points: *1126 pts*  


For some reason when I woke up I thought I had more points haha.... dang to my cat and dang to me for that lucid sex hahahah, next week gonna be flying planets, astral traveling and having lucid sex night after night haha.

*Personal Task:* Bastiodon, Litwick 
*Incubation:* Pokemon Battle

----------


## spellbee2

I didn't have any dreams Wednesday night, since I was up until 5:30am thanks to a terrible group project member who thought it be great to not only submit his stuff hours before it was due, but to plagiarize the whole thing too. But I digress.

I made up for it last night, went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 7:30am. Not really a stellar night, but meh.

4 fragments - *2 pts*
DILD - *10 pts*

I was at my house, hanging with some friends, when someone said something that made me think it was a dream. I realized how vivid it was, like it felt like real life, so I think I got too excited, which made the dream destabilize and I FAed. Didn't even bother to RC or stabilize the entire time... XP

Night total - *12 pts*
Competition total - *217.5 pts*

----------


## imazu

Finally got something! It's been pretty hard to access my dream memory lately.. not sure exactly what that's all about. But I know I was lucid at some point last night, at least for a tiny bit.
~DREEM~

2 Fragments - 1
DILD - 10
Won Bet - 5
WBTB - 2
DC Interaction - 2
Basic Summoning - 4

*Prev. Total:* *385*
*New Total:* *409*

*NEW!Personal Incubation:* Agent Mulder (because he's easy  :mwahaha: )
*Personal Task:* Fly into the sun

----------


## StephL

Where can I see the cumulative points?
Great you're doing one again, Sensei - shame I missed it - good endspurt guys and gals!

----------


## KonchogTashi

*Night total:*

WBTB= 2 pts.
1 dream = 1 pt.
1 fragment = .5 pt

total for night= 3.5 pts.
*running total:* 51+3.5= 54.5

----------


## sprada

*Sensei's Competition 13th night:*

 Previous points: 66,5 Points

3 Dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

 Competition total: 70 Points

----------


## dolphin

5 dreams-5 points
2 fragments-1 point

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ion-2-6-64124/

become lucid-10 points
flying-4 points
phase through solid object-8 points
teleport-7 points
eat something-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

total-35 points
competition total-310 points

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
forgot to bet = 0

DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
electronics = 4 points
teleport back = 7 points
advanced object transformation = 10 points

total = 37 points

total = 37 + 587 = 624 points
betting on tonight (even though I might not lucid for a week)

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




I am driving... ahah. I am dreaming RC. Right now I am heading towards my work. Wouldn't be bad to head there in dream. I should really get some dream food on the way in case work is a bust and isn't fun at all. I stop at a grocery store (couldn't find a convenience store). I found some candy at the front of the store and started putting it in my pockets (reality check again) I am in my car again... I just got teleported... I close my eyes and teleport back. I notice that all the candy is different from before. I change all of it back to what it was and then I leave (eating candy the whole time, necco, snickers, gummy bears... etc). I can't find my car, but keep looking for it and lose lucidity. The rest of the dream was boring.

----------


## fogelbise

^^I gotta stop eating dirt, wooden fences and bark. Dream candy and strawberry bubblicious from now on!

Night 13
Some very enjoyable and vivid dreams. I think I was only semi-lucid but nice none the less!

4 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb: 7pts + 171.5pts previous = *178.5pts*

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I managed to get a nap... almost failed to WILD and I had to chain it... 

Now, in four hours or so... time go to bed, last night of competition  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ing-nap-64127/
2nd WILD *(+5 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
L-DEILD (Chain) *(+2 pts)*
Stabilize *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Eat something *(+4 pts)*
Invincibility *(+4 pts)*
Super Speed *(+4 pts)*
Phase through objects *(+8 pts)*
Interact with a DC *(+2 pts)*

In case I did not say it, I bet I will lucid dream tonight  ::D: 


DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *13 nights*
Total points this nap: *41* 
Grand total points: *1167 pts*

----------


## Nfri

incubation = a mall
beting

(gonna use my nuclear LD weapon tonight)

----------


## KestrelKat

Only got like 5 hours all together.  Not much to report from last night D:  
Actually nothing to report.  I remembered a full dream at least, but forgot to write it down and have lost it now.

Hoping for an early night tonight and lots of chances for WBTB or WILD attempts (STILL trying to get that to work for me!)

Going for broke and betting on tonight!

----------


## KonchogTashi

Stoked for tonite! Changing my personal task from time travel to a 70s Dead show to 

"ingesting a psychedelic substance"

Gonna be a rad night!! Good dreaming everyone!

----------


## imazu

Last night tonight, I bet I'll be lucid!

----------


## Sensei

Holy crap I am so excited about tonight. 

Changing incubation:
DV members

Changing Personal goal:
Toty.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Thursday Night*
2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb, lost bet - 0 points

*Friday Night*

5 DILD - 30
wbtb, 2 dreams - 4
-->34

*DILD #1:*
Interact with a DC - 2
unspecified dream control (make DC limbs go all super stretchy!) - 3
-->5

*DILD #2:*
eat something - 4
time control - 10
super strength - 4
super speed - 4
interact with a dc - 2
advanced summoning - 10 (+15 personal task)
teleport - 7
-->56

*DILD #3:*
gain invulnerability - 4
advanced flying - 10
advanced summoning - 10
electronic device - 4
interact with a dc - 2
full transformation - 10
unspecified dream control (mind control dc) - 3
unspecified dream control (make microwave suck me inside like a vacuum) - 3
telekinesis - 4
-->50

*DILD #4:*
Incubation - 15
interact with a dc - 2
stabilize - 1
teleport - 7
advanced summoning - 10
-->35

*DILD #5:*
interact with a dc - 2
super strength - 4
gain invulnerability - 4
-->10

Nightly Total: 190
Competition Total: 190 + 764 = *954*

Smushed in a Microwave

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams-3 points
1 fragment-0.5 point
competition total-313.5 points

Thanks Sensei for the competition. It was a super competition of absolute awesomeness!

----------


## KonchogTashi

WBTB insomnia strikes again. Up half the night.

WBTB = 2 points

Total for comp= 56.5

Thanks a zillion Sensei!!!!!

----------


## Nightfeather

Previous Total (8 Nights): 28,5 pts
Night 9: 2 fragments
Night 10: 4 fragments
Night 11: 1 fragment
Night 12: 3 fragments
Night 13: 6 fragments
=> 8 pts

Night 14: 6 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB => 6 pts
I nearly got lucid last night. I thought about how much I'd like to lucid dream again and did a RC, but failed.
*
TOTAL: 42.5 points*


btw, do I really see over 1000 points up there? We'd need a logarithmic scale to represent this competition graphically.

----------


## KestrelKat

Day 14:
*~The Journal~*


Points:
3 full dreams: *3 pts*
1 DILD: *10 pts*
WBTB: *2 pts*
Reality Check: *1 pt*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
Advanced Flying: *10 pts*
Completed Third 3-step: *15 pts*
Meet 3 Teammates: *7 pts + 3 pts*
Meet 2 Enemies: *5 pts + 3 pts*
Object/DC Changing: *4 pts*
Convert 2 enemies to Allies: *20 pts*
Unspecified Dream Control (Mind control): *3 pts*
Won Bet: *5 pts*
Week 2 Challenge: *????? pts*



Total for Day 14: *93 + some pts*
+ 7 DJ comments
Competition Total: *293.5 + some pts*


*Progress on Personal Tasks*
Three-Step Task:
*(X)* Advanced Summoning
*(X)* Object/DC Changing
*(X)* Advanced Flying

Lucid Task:
*(  )* Pet a Platypus

Incubation Task:
*(X)* TARDIS
*(X)* Family Cabin
*(  )* The Cretaceous 

*DJ Comments So Far* (not added to total yet): 7




How many points doe we get for the week two challenge task...?  Did I miss that somewhere?
Also did mine even count, because technically I didn't fall in love with Romeo (he did) and we didn't have a sword duel, thought you might argue a "sword" was involved... hehehe

----------


## imazu

Welp, got lucid on my last night! I think I'm about to take a nap as well  :smiley: 
~Draami~
Man, it's like I didn't even try to recall my goals.. lol that's bad

1 NLD: 1
DILD: 10
WBTB: 2
Won Bet: 5
Flying: 4
DC Interaction: 2
Super Strength: 4

*Prev. Total:* 409
*New Total:* *437*

----------


## PercyLucid

So, I am pretty tired now, last night was a crazy night, my trump card, but not sure if I will ever do this again, probably not, it was very draining. I have written every down in one whole DJ entry, and to see clearer the point count, I will past it inside a spoiler tag:

FINAL NIGHT: Trump card!! 14 WILD Yo-yo combo effect! (Not chained) Farming big points!


*Spoiler* for _14th and Last Night Dreams_: 




07.02.2015FINAL NIGHT: Trump card!! 14 WILD Yo-yo combo effect! (Not chained) Farming big points! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







This was an awesome night in terms of pointage, even though I would have chosen other tasks while lucid, and definitely, not to break lucidity so many times, but I had to do what I had to do! This is a list of several WILDs, will put them in one entry so it is best known what is going on, and as a nice memory for my future.

This chain started after about three hours or sleep, I could not recall anything but a couple fragments related to the tournament. I felt the pressure of the last night so I did a WBTB while meditating, focusing and incubating for this.

Note: this are ALL different dreams, and they are NOT a chain of WILDS, as I wrote the dream down between each dream and did a mini-wbtb between each.

*1st
*WBTB *(+2 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
First WILD *(+10 pts)**
*Reality Check *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*
DC Interaction *(+2 pts)*
Eat something *(+4 pts)*
Advance Telekinesis *(+10 pts)*

Suddenly the vibrations ceased and I found myself with the eyes open and having a blurry vision. I realized I was dreaming, but I still did a reality check to make sure, upon doing it. I took of and decided to fly up to space. There was a big mass of clouds, it was a foggy day and I could feel humidity, but after a few moments, I was out in space, flying at hight speed. I recalled this was the last night and I had to focus, so I stopped flying and I decided to teleport to a beach. As usual, I closed my eyes and visualized a beach, appeared at one with red sand. It was full of people and I saw a very hot DC in topless. I said, "Look, you are hot, but I am on business." I rubbed myself againts here and just moved away. I then grabbed a sandwhich from a bag I saw around, and it tasted like a burger, a very well done burger. I tried telekinesis and lifted a couple of chairs that were around, I kept focusing on more and more chairs levitating with easy success. People was screaming and I think some kid said, "Stop it!!" I thought it was enough and I decided to wake myself up to follow my plan.

I woke up and wrote this dream down, just keywords to not waste time, and layed down to WILD again. I thought I would fail, because it took be a bit longer time to WILD than I thought, but I was able to do it. This was about 5 minutes dream.

*2nd
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successiive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Reality check *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Phase through objects *(+8 pts)*
Super Speed *(+4 pts)*
Unespecified dream control *(+3 pts)*

I was back in my bed, wondering if my WILD worked. I could not feel any of my cats nor my wife in bed, so I did a RC and found my hand to be like a hologram. I took of quickly and start to fly. It was night this time and not cloudy at all. Instead of going to space, I just flew at high speed for a while to score well the advance flying. Some time passed and I decided to attempt to teleport while I was flying, so I closed my eyes and visualized to be taken to a random place. I heard a bird so I opened my eyes, while still flying. I was above a huge forest, while apparently, no one appeared to be there. I saw a ton of trees and I imagined I was a ghost and I could phase through them. I never closed my eyes while doing this and even though some trees apparnelty were shaking, I did phase through them without breaking them. I landed and started to run at super speed to score some points with success. I saw a lake and I had a false memory that breathing underwater scored 30 points so I got pretty excited as I jumped inside. I started to breath and while I choked at first, after a few moments I was able to breath. I felt this was enough and I woke myself up again.

I woke up and for a second I felt it was a false awakening, as they are very common for me, but I did a couple of reality checks and I was awake indeed. Took notes for my dream, went pee and went back to bed to perform another WILD. I was excited because there was still a long night to go. This dream lasted about 10 minutes.

*3rd
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Reality Check *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Dream Character Interaction *(+2 pts)*
Use Electronics *(+4 pts)*
Advance Summoning Fictional *(+15 pts)* 

I woke up in my old house bed, something extremely uncommon for me. For a second I felt happy because I was back in San Diego and not in Spain, but I did a reality check and saw my hand missing a finger. A bit of a bummer but good to reality I was going to score more points. I exited and as always in San Diego, it was very sunny and it was day, even though I could see stars on the sky and colored objects that I had no idea what they were but did not want to bother. I took once more a flight at high speed above and below the clouds. I also flew right above a huge downtown area (much bigger than San Diego downtown) and I decided to land.  I saw a female DC talking on her phone. I demanded her to give me her cell phone. She insulted me and kept talking on her phone. I asked Freddy Krueger for help and he appeared right in front of me. I told the lady, "Your phone or else..." She started complained and gave me her phone. It was an old flip phone... I tried to call a random number and I believe google opened (somehow it was now a galaxy note) but someone in Spanish started to saying something despite I was talking in English. It made me laugh and I felt it was time to wake myself up, it felt a long dream to me.

I woke up and I was still paralyzed. I did not want to do a DEILD because it was beyond my plan, as dream control points award only once per chain. I tried hard to move my legs until after a while, they moved. I wrote my dream down. This one took me 20 minutes, I was hopping for less, but it was okay. I drank some water, and went back to bed.

*4th 
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Reality Check *(+1 pts)*
Dream Character Interaction *(+2 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*

I woke myself in bed and for a second I though I was still awake, I went to write a dream down but my lamp did not work. I found that to be odd so I checked my hands to find some thick and broken fingers. 
My wife told me where was I going. I told her that she was just a  dream character and let me mind my business. She said, "Whatever" and went back to bed. I left the house and took of flying. It was super cloudy and foggy (my lucid cryptonite) and I could not make my dream stable. I tried to fly out of them but my flight was pretty lame. Shortly after, I woke up.

This was a dream-loss, not intentional awakening. I worried I screwed my REM somehow, but I needed to push myself to the limits. This dream lasted like two minutes. I did a small wbtb to relax myself and went back to bed to keep WILDing. 

*5th*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Advance Summon Fictional *(+15 pts)*
Personal Task *(+15 pts)*
Incubation *(+15 pts)*

I woke up in bed and my dream quality seemed to be high. I left my house and started to flying. It was night and a sky full of stars. I also saw a few moons and some fireballs, it was pretty awesome actually. I felt the dream quality was superior, but I wanted to make sure the dream was stable before flying to space. After a while, I got myself to space and I could see cities in space, outside of planet earth. I wanted to explore one of those cities. One of them, was like a big downtown that covered a huge floating rock. There was a cascade on one of the edges of the rock falling into the nothingness of space. As I flew into this space island, I remembered my personal goals, it felt a good dream for them and since I already had a few short dreams, I decided to work on this one. I imagined that there were pokemon in there.

As I got closer, I saw some cartoonish animals, but they did not look like pokemon, but I didn't care and I landed. I saw what it looked like a Pokemon battle field and I tried to summon Sensei without success. Some random person appeared on the left side of the field and walked right in front of me. I told him to battle me, even though I had no pokemon but he said yes. I could not find a pokeball or anything, but I imagined a Litwick and a Bastiodon coming out for me. Only the litwick appeared:







And he had some weird made up pokemon. I asked my litwick to throw a blast (so much for a pokemon attack) and I saw a little sphere coming out from the flame and exploding into the other pokemon. A few moments later, the guy in front of me and his weird pokemon was gone, and some sign said I won... lol.

I thought this was good enough and woke myself up.

Despite not being a long dream, I might have wasted a lot of time or forgot to recall a possible non lucid part, because almost 40 minutes passed when I woke up. I wrote the dream down and did about a 10 minutes wbtb while repeating some mantras to keep doing well. My excitement was very high, it was about 5am at this time so I could score big.

*6th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Phasing *(+8 pts)*

This wild happened almost immediately, to a point that I really believed I failed it. However, I tried to jump and fly (yes, I was still in my room.) And to my positive surprise, I lifted and I was able to fly through the roof with my eyes open, which was pretty cool, as I thought I would just smash it as usual. I flyed at high speed and went all the way up to space. I wanted to do some space flying and I kept flying through for a while until I saw a wormhole. I flew though it and everything went very dark, and then I woke up of the sudden.

I was feeling the pressure of the competition and most likely the reason I woke up prematurely. I wrote the dream down and drank some water, then went back to bed. This dream was about 5 minutes long.

*7th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*

I had two false awakenings where I attempted to WILD, without realizing it was a dream until the third one, where I realized my bed was much more smaller than what it is in reality, turning me lucid. Dream quality was low, so I just started to fly as I left my home. It was night and it was super dark, there were no stars. I tried to fly to the moon again, but I would only see darkness, until eventually, I saw  space and some stars. I then visualized myself teleporting back to my room. I did not teleport to my actual room, but to a different random bedroom and I believe that despite it was very dark, in the inside I saw sun coming out from the window. Decided to wake myself up.

This was a super bad quality dream, but I was lucid as I kept thinking of at least scoring two dream control for points. I took a couple notes and after about 5 minutes, went back to WILD.

*8th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Dream Character Interaction *(+2 pts)*
Eat something *(+4 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*

I was at some hotel, already lucid. There were some nice dream characters serving food like if I was in bahamas. They offered me a small sample of coconut something I cannot recall. I tasted it and it was warm, but tasted like coconuts. I asked one of the DC if they had a pandora box, but they said they didn't know what food that was. I decided to just take a small flight around and wake myself up. I did fly up around the clouds at a normal speed and woke myself up.

I quickly woke up, even though I had a couple false awakenings and almost forgot this dream. I took notes and went back to bed.

*9th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
RC *(+1 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*

This wild worked instantly, as I had a false awakening almost right away and it was very bright outside. I knew it could not be day yet and upon doing a RC, I realized I was dreaming. I jumped off the bed and took of to fly. I decided to fly at high speed above town. It was chilly but it felt nice. I was hapy though because it was an awesome night for me. But felt I was getting tired. After flying a while, I woke myself up for the next one.

No false awakenings after this dream. I took notes from the flight and noted about 3 minutes passed for this one. I was very relaxed so I just focusd in WILDing again.

*10th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*

I felt myself floating and I felt it could have turned into an Astral Projection, but I focused in just getting into a dream. I was in the middle of the air so I just focused in flying at high speed while the dream lasted. It was not a long time that I started to see the dream very blurry and I allowed myself to wake up. 
I woke up to a short non lucid dream were I was accounting my points and saw that anotherdreamer had like 5,000 points that he did in one night. I found that insane. As I was trying to get how was that possible, I woke up for real.

I went to my computer to see how things were and how many points anotherdreamer had scored, but there was no updates from him so I went back to bed to WILD.

*11th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
RC *(+1 pts)*
Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*

My alarm clock rang and my wife was already out of bed. I knew I was dreaming because it was Saturday and the alarm clock wasn't set. I checked my hands to make sure I was dreaming and indeed I was. I took of flying, but oddly enough, I had a hard time to fly. I imagined myself teleporting to a high building in order to jump off from it. I closed my eyes and jumped hard, and upon opening my eyes, I was on the top of a huge building, I believe it was the Trump Tower in Chicago. i jumped off and started to fly at a gentle speed. It was night and it felt good. I decided to wake myself up.

I took notes from this dream and had to go pee again, then got back to bed to WILD again. 

*12th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*

After a while, I opened my dream eyes and I my vision was pretty bad, which it allowed me to know I was dreaming. I started to fly (I am unsure where I was, as it was super blurry) and I started to fly. As I was flying at high speed, I could see an image forming in front of my eyes, I had sound and feeling, but I was almost blind. I was seeing space and a ton of tiny planets. I was bigger than the planets and it was a weird experience. I could not control my dream very well so I woke up. 

I was pretty tired of this already, but I told myself that AnotherDreamer was probably busting his butt and I knew Sensei also had a trump card waiting for his last night, so I had to push it a little more.
*
**13th*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Use electronics *(+4 pts)*
Phasing *(+8 pts)*
Basic Flying *(+4 pts)*

I had a false awakening in a car, i believe it was a huge car because I was laying down. Based on what I could see, we were around Texas and there was a cell phone next to me. Not my cell phone, but still, I grabbed it and tried to turn it on. It made a lot of wierd noises and it started to vibrate super hard. I kind of freaked out for some reason and just decided to phase off the car and started to fly, which I successfully did. After flying for a little while, I woke myself up.

I woke up to write my dreams down and I felt it was good enough to keep breaking dreams. I felt myself tired, so I wilded one last time.

*14th
*Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
Successive WILD *(+5 pts)*
Advance Flying *(+10 pts)*

I had a false awakening at home and just exited the house. Some strange party was going on, but I kind of ignored it and just started to fly through space. It was a nice feeling and I landed in some weird planet, that had like cream instead of water and the ground was like very shaky. I kind of allowed me to be absorved by the dream, and I barely recall what happened next.

I slept for about 90 minutes more and then finally woke up. I recall some fragments, but did not write them down and can't remember, so not counting points.





*1st WILD TOTAL:* 47
*2nd WILD TOTAL:* 39
*3rd WILD TOTAL:* 38
*4th WILD TOTAL:* 13
*5th WILD TOTAL:* 62
*6th WILD TOTAL:* 25
*7th WILD TOTAL:* 24
*8th WILD TOTAL:* 17
*9th WILD TOTAL:* 17
*10th WILD TOTAL:* 10
*11th WILD TOTAL:* 18
*12th WILD TOTAL:* 16
*13th WILD TOTAL:* 22
*14th WILD TOTAL:* 16

*Won bet:* 5

*GRAND TOTAL: 367 pts* 



DJ Comments (# comments - I will convert to points and add them at the end of competition): *26 comments*
Total nights: *14 nights*
Total points this night: *367* 
Grand total points: *1534 pts*  


 Total dream comments: *26* (probably more, been forgetting to keep track of all) *5 points* 

*Final tournament grand total: 1539 pts*

----------


## Pickman

Updating for the last two nights: 

Night 12:  I got lucid, but I was so busy interacting with a DC that I forgot all about personal tasks and such.  Sorry team!:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/pick...lth-spa-64146/

1 whole dream: 1 points
2 fragments: 1 point
DILD: 10 points
WBTB success: 2 points

Night 12 total:  14 points

Night 13:  Not as eventful
1 whole dream:  1 point
2 fragments: 1 points

Night 13 total:  2 points

----------


## spellbee2

Oh shoot, last night was the last night of the competition? Welp, maybe I should've tried harder then...

4 fragments - *2 pts*
1 dream - *1 pt*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night Total - *5 pts*
Competition Total - *222.5 pts*

----------


## Nfri

> *1st WILD TOTAL:* 47
> *2nd WILD TOTAL:* 39
> *3rd WILD TOTAL:* 38
> *4th WILD TOTAL:* 13
> *5th WILD TOTAL:* 62
> *6th WILD TOTAL:* 25
> *7th WILD TOTAL:* 24
> *8th WILD TOTAL:* 17
> *9th WILD TOTAL:* 17
> ...









What the fuck?!

----------


## MrPriority

The last couple of days my recall has been really bad unfortunately. Only 1 fragment a night. 

That's 5 night's, making 5*0,5 = 2.5 points. Making a grand total of:
*
Final Competition total: 67 Points*

----------


## sprada

Sensei's Competition 14th and final night:

Previous points: 70 Points

2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

Competition total: 72,5 Points

I'm really really happy with this competition. I managed to get lucid twice in two weeks and by my standards that's awesome.
 In just two weeks I went from virtually no recall to 2 or 3 full dreams recalled each night.
Motivation does have a huge role.
Thanks for running this Sensei. 
You guys having several lucids every night are just incredible. 
Love you all.

----------


## imazu

Lucid nap on the last day! Woo!!
~ButtCheeseGirl~

1 NLD: 1
DILD: 5
Flying: 4
DC Interaction: 2
Partial Trans. (growing toward Nina): 4

*Prev. Total:* *439*
*Competition Total:* *455*

Well this has been really fun, hope to do again!

----------


## fogelbise

Night 14/final night
Tried to score some more points before the deadline with a nap but couldn't sleep. Slept too much this morning.

5 dreams!, 6 fragments, wbtb: 10pts (best recall ever!..slept more than 12 hours though)

1st DILD: 10pts
RC: 1pts
DC interact: 2pts

1st WILD: 10pts
DC interact: 2pts
Fly: 4pts

Previous total: 178.5pts + 39pts = *217.5pts

*http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...ight-14-64157/

Thanks for running this Sensei!! I will do better next time!

----------


## FryingMan

night 14

7 dreams: 7
1 fragment: 0.5

lost bet: -5

night total: 2.5

competition [final] total: 149 + 2.5 = 151.5

competition night #15: lucid #98!
Oops, competition's over.  Well, looks like yet another "competition momentum/relaxation" lucid, haha.

----------


## Nfri

2f = 1p
3d = 3p
wbtb = 2p
dild = 10p
dild = 5p
dild = 5p

Stabilization = 1p
dc interact = 2p

Stabilization = 1p
teleport = 7p

Stabilization = 1p
flying = 4p
eat something = 4p
basic summon = 4p
use electronic device = 4p

Three step task = 15p
bet = 5p
comments = 1p


dj
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-64159/

(galantamine + choline + agpc night)

*competition total* = 393 + 75 = *468*

----------


## LouaiB

I can't tell if it was a lucid, plus I forgot that dream lol

Nothing.

Lol I was in a bad mood for LDing. Oh well, at least I'll take a break, go easy.
I think night 14 passed for me.

Total score: 3(I think)

----------


## OneUp

Night #13 and 14
10 dreams: 10 points
WBTB(both nights): 4 points
 New Total: 95.5 points

Will Post dream journal entries later. Been super busy all week with school, the gym, and tests.

----------


## StaySharp

I just have 6 dreams to add, so yeah, my total is 40,5 points. Dang was that absolutely horrifyingly awful. Looks like my dry-spell is not over yet... But it will be over soon either way, it's just a question of time. Once it is over I'll make sure to never have a dry-spell like that again.

----------


## Antoia

*Night 10-13*
No recall for any of these days... been getting less sleep with school and extracurriculars  :Sad: 

*Night 14*
1 dream - 1 pt

Final Score: *32 pts*

Didn't do as well during this competition as I'd wanted to... oh well. Still got a lucid early on, which was more than I'd hoped  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I remember a year ago when I would wish for a LD. A single one a month would have been great in my mind back then. Look at me now, I can easily get a lucid with at least 2 extra chain if I try a couple nights (lol forget about these 2 weeks though I was quite busy). Wow, LDing isn't hard, it just takes time.

Just a shout out to you fellow LDs who struggle. It's normal, just train. Trust me, I became good without knowing it lol practice led me to it.

Thank you sensei for these competitions! They really helped me getting better at LDing, and they still do!

----------


## StaySharp

Still hung over from 2,5 years of doing nothing else than working. But it's getting better, even if I can't yet remember as much as I want to, and even if the progress is slower than I like, it's getting better. Next competition I won't be going with a lousy 40 points, that's what I'm betting on!

----------


## Sensei

Hey, not been able to spend time on the computer. 

Still trying to get some time to type up my last dj. :/ 

Thanks for joining the competition. Thank everyone on the DG team for setting this up. They are awesome! Especially dreamer. She helped with the most (prolly more than me).  :tongue2:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Somehow I got confused with the dates and competition day numbers (I DJ using an app called Lucidity that likes to label the DJ entries with they day *after* the night, but I prefer the day *before* the night) and missed out my DJ for night 10. I didn't realise this mistake until I got to the last couple of days and couldn't make the numbers add up!

So, I've added that and re-numbered the DJ entries that were 10-12 to 11-13, added in the rest of my DJ entries, and re-calculated my total.

Also, I didn't count the points for my "best feeling in a Lucid Dream" points. My first week only had one LD and it was a bit pants, so I'm adding the minimum of 2 points for that.

So, to clarify, here are the 14 nights with their DJ entries which I've edited to have the right dates etc. on them.

Night 1: Sat 24th jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...4th-jan-63755/
* 3 dreams (3)
* 1 fragment (0.5)
* DILD (10)
* Unspecified dream control (3)
* Best LD feeling, 1/10 (2)
= 18.5

Night 2: Sun 25th jan - fragment
* fragment (0.5)
= 0.5

Night 3: Mon 26th jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...6th-jan-63814/
* WBTB (2)
* 2 dreams (2)
= 4

Night 4: Tue 27th Jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...7th-jan-63906/
* WBTB (2)
* 3 dreams (3)
= 5

Night 5: Wed 28th jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...opshire-63908/
* 1 dream (1)
= 1

Night 6: Thu 29th jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...packing-63936/
* WBTB (2)
* 1 dream (1)
= 3

Night 7: Fri 30th jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...-motogp-64050/
* WBTB (2)
* 1 dream (1)
= 3

Night 8: Sat 31st jan - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...ht-soup-64051/
* WBTB (2)
* 1 dream (1)
= 3

Night 9: Sun 1st feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...bit-run-64052/
* WBTB (2)
* 1 dream (1)
= 3

*** extra night I missed out!***
Night 10: Mon 2nd feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...g-hotel-64191/
* 1 dream (1)
= 1 (I may also have done a WBTB but I didn't make a note of it and I can't remember that far back, now)

Night 11: Tue 3rd Feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...eudo-fa-64066/
* WBTB (2)
* 3 dreams (3)
* 1 fragment (0.5)
= 5.5

Night 12: Wed 4th Feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...4th-feb-64106/
* WBTB (2)
* 2 dreams (2)
* DILD (10)
* RC (1)
* Flying (4)
* Advanced Summoning (10)
* Advanced Transformation (10)
* First of 3 steps (5)
= 44

Night 13: Thu 5th Feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...y-times-64188/
* WBTB (2)
* Dream (1)
* Fragment (0.5)
= 3.5

Night 14: Fri 6th Feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...b-train-64193/
* WBTB (2)
* Dream (1)
= 3

Last ditch saturday nap: Saturday 7th Feb - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...agments-64194/
* 3 fragments (1.5)
= 1.5

Competition Grand total, is.....





99.5

HALF A FLIPPING POINT off the century!

Waaah!

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Sensei

*EVERYONE!!!*
I shall be posting the final scores tomorrow. I doubt I will find many problems with yall scores as I do it, so if you look at the people in your league, you should be able to see who won etc. Depending on how the scoring goes.

*Any suggestions about the competition or if you want to be notified next time there is a competition, please click this link*
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...fications.html

WBTB = 2 points
bet = 5 points

WILD = 10 points
stabilize = 2 points
DC = 2 points
advanced object changing (ground into awesome comfy couch) = 10 points
UDC (unspecified dream control = see through the ground) = 3 points
UDC (scan) = 3 points
teleport = 7 points
element manipulation = 8 points
gain invulnerability = 4 points
UDC (heal DC) = 3 points

WILD = 5 points
stabilize = 2 points
electronic device = 4 points
teleport = 7 points
DC = 2 points
UDC (mini map) = 3 points
basic summon = 4 points (will be 9 points next competition when I change that rule to include objects)
basic tk = 4 points

DILD = 10 points
RC = 2 points
DC = 2 points
UDC (scan) = 3 points
invulnerability = 4 points
UDC (energy blast) = 3 points

total = 113 points

total total = 624 + 113 = *737 points*

*Spoiler* for _3 LDs_: 




I am near my work. stabilize. I forget my goals because of a DC friend of mine. I talk to him a little about messing with DCs. I see some coming and tell him to leave for a bit. I sit down in the grass and it I create a chair inside of the grass so I can't be seen. I look through the ground at the DCs and start making noises pop up around them and they start to freak out. They run off and I find it hilarious. I notice a building near my work that I see every day and scan the inside. It is a place that is pitch black and everything in it hurts you. I notice that there is a person in it that I know from work. I teleport inside and close to my friend. The friend is completely covered in cuts and bruises. I reach for her and my arm gets slit open. I burn it closed and use a quick burst of energy to protect myself. When I reach out to her this time, the blade just stops when it gets to my skin and bounces off. I bring her in for a hug. I can "feel" friendship (has happened before in a dream) and I heal her of all of her injuries. The feeling goes away and I am teleported into my own bed with my wife. I wake up after a few things there.



halfway through the transition state I realize that I am in a deserted wasteland and it must be a dream. stabilize.I pick up the controller and I start playing. It is a pretty strange game seemingly without a point. There a couple "NPCs" about that I decide to talk to. I am in a house and it is set up pretty normal for a pokemon type game. 
"You have to catch him and get him to catch something." everyone tells me. This is a dumb game.

I pull up a mini map and the first page is a map like a zelda map on the first page.
Map:

I change over the page and it is also similar to a different zelda menu screen. 

I click the compass (don't ask me how to use a map or click... I really couldn't explain it in words) and equip it. I am getting ready to use it and an alien pops out behind a counter and then pops back in. I open all the cabinets and find nothing. He seems to have completely disappeared. I look at the compass and it is leading me outside. I go outside and he pops out behind a tree. I quickly TK something and toss it at him and he scampers off. I got a better look at him this time and I know more where I am. It seems to be closer to peasent's quest than any other video game, and this is the last quest I was able to complete on it, but naked ned seems to be an alien this time.

He is still skin toned, but he has a more reptilian shape and build even though he stands on two feet. Reminds me of:

I use the compass again, knowing that he teleports to random parts of the map. I summon an apple in my hand and keep it with me. I find him behind a cottage (yep, peasant's quest) and I throw it at him as fast as I can. He runs away again and I wake up. (there was more to this, but I forget :/) 


I am in a small small town and it is night time. There are many secrets here and I am trying to get to the bottom of it. I have a "slow down and pay attention" moment and I realize that none of it makes sense, must be a dream, RC. Instead of thinking of my goals, I think "What kind of secrets do DCs have? This should be fun." I walk into a house and there are a couple kids there (13 at most) and I ask them what they are hiding. The boy looks confused, but the girl tries to avoid eye contact, I realize that they aren't the ones hiding it. 
I get closer to her and ask her sincerely "What are the adults hiding?" 
"People keep going missing and they think that we don't notice. It is in a shed a couple houses down. I do a quick scan and figure out where I am going. I thank them and walk away. The place is a ghost town. I notice a huge barn (not a shed) that has a wooden staircase up (like in smallville). I walk up and there are 4 men there in a circle. In the middle is an alien (just like last dream! I think, but don't say, don't wanna make the DCs angry). It is similar to the last one, but its snout is way bigger, and the top of its head spins around from the jaw up (think of the whole top turning in order to bits instead of going up and down). I watch as it somehow chops a DC in half. I realize that I will be alone soon if I don't step in. I yell out at it and he jumps at me. Its mouth gets almost all the way around my hand before I put my thought into it and make it invulnerable. It looks at me confused because it prolly thought that it was gonna take my hand. It jumps again, but this time I throw a burst of energy at it as it is jumping at me. It flies against the wall and the other DCs stare at me. They ask me what I did and I tell them that I just punched it, but they don't believe me. (forgot the rest)

These dreams were pretty long since they were either WILDs or very beginning of dream cycle DILD. I forgot a big portion of them. :/ super fun dreams though. I love aliens and monsters in my dreams.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks for joining the competition. Thank everyone on the DG team for setting this up. They are awesome! Especially dreamer. She helped with the most (prolly more than me).



Aw, thanks Sensei! No problem, it was fun.  :smiley: 
I hope everyone enjoyed the competition and continues to have lucid success!

----------


## PercyLucid

It was an awesome competition indeed  :smiley:  

Just post the final scores when you got a chance, no rush!

----------


## Sensei

*Upper League - Expert

Pirates
Team Total Score: 1940
Team Score: 485
Ninjas
Team Total Score: 2744
Team Score 915

Individual Scores*

 PercyLucid 1539
 AnotherDreamer 954
 Sensei 737
 Nfri 468
 blobularwindmil 455
 dolphin 313.5
 fogelbise 217.5

*Middle League - Intermediate

Montagues
Team Total Score: 673
Team Score: 112
Capulets
Team Total Score: 524
Team Score: 104.8

Individual Scores*

 KestrelKat 293.5 
 spellbee2 222.5
 FryingMan 151.5
 SammyTheSnake 99.5
 OneUp 95.5
 Ctharlhie 90
 Pickman 75.5 
 MrPriority 67
 Nightfeather 42.5
 StaySharp 40.5 
 LouaiB 19 

*
Lower League - Beginner

Beatles 
Team Total Score: 43 points
Team Score: 14 points
Stones
Team Total Score: 165.5 points
Team Score: 55 points

Individual Scores*
 sprada 72.5
 KonchogTashi 56.5
 bemistaken 36.5
 Antoia 32
 JoannaB 6.5
 Individual 4.5

Winners!!!
Upper league
Percy Lucid and the Ninjas!!!


Middle League
Kestrel Kat wins the award

But Montagues take the victory


Lower League
Sprada

and the beatles

----------


## KestrelKat

congrats to everyone!  That was an awesome competition!

----------


## OneUp

Always fun to take part in, thanks Sensei and Dreamer and everyone else who put this together. I really appreciate you guys doing these comps, they are truly fun and they really make you push yourself. I'm sure you guys know that you've helped people reach new heights and goals that they didn't before. I had a fun time and I hope everyone else did too! Congrats Montagues on the win! 
Fellow Capulets, we still did great and we weren't that far behind. You guys did awesome!

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome competition indeed... and even helped to hone some of my dream skills  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

congratulations to everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## BlueKat

Thanks for this detail FryingMan.  I now have a new respect for my dream journal and will put forth more effort in remembering more dreams and more detail.

----------


## Nfri

I need another competition!

----------


## FryingMan

I need another (stable, long) lucid!  Or epic non-lucid!

----------


## Sydney

Hey Sensei! When is the next competition going to be? I'm really interested in joining again. ^^ I used to do it when Matte87 put it on, and now I'm interested in doing it again, haha.

----------


## Sensei

man... I need to put on another competition. Gimme a week or two to set this up. I'll throw up a sign up thread in the morning for it.

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2167200

SIGN UP!!!

----------

